# How Did You Come Up With Your Dog(s) Name?



## lkellen

I came up with Remington after relentlessly checking "german shepherd dog names" "baby names" and all sorts of sites. I had a list of like 30 names that (ex) BF axed all of them. I wanted Remy as a sort of "protection" dog-not attack or be mean dog, but since I was home alone a lot, just something to make me feel secure. Remington, being a gun brand, I thought- how funny would it be if I could say I have my own Remington protection 

Now, almost every time I am asked what her name is, and I say 'Remington,' almost every one has the same reply... "LIKE THE GUN?!" hehe. I didn't name her specifically after the gun, but I always say, "yes, like the gun." 


*How did you come up with your beloved fur-child's name?*


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl is named after the Countess Lisl von Schlaf from the James Bond movie For Your Eyes Only.

A lot of women think she is named after von Trapp's eldest daughter Liesl from The Sound of Music.

Different spelling.


----------



## Shaolin

Finnian was just a good Irish name as his AKC name is Finnian the Irish Lad.

Cheyenne came from being born in Cheyenne, Wyoming.


----------



## jprice103

Cheyenne, just because we liked the name.

Panzer, after the "german tank" reference. And Panzer's registered name is Faegen, which means Joy!


----------



## Courtney

My childhood dog was named Rusty, so was my husbands


----------



## angelas

We got Lucky when I was 12 and my sister was 10. On the way home the parents said that we were "lucky" to get her and it stuck.

Shania came to me with that name. She has certainly lived up to it.


----------



## gsdlover91

I'm German, and always wanted a GSD named after the city of Berlin for as long as I can remember. Lol.


----------



## mandiah89

Diesel was named after my favorite perfume lol and she was mostly black so that too... Penny was named after Penny off of the show the Big Bang Theory as that character is sooo adorable so I named my puppy after her  I will be getting a male either in the summer or in the fall and I will be naming him either Leonard or Sheldon (also characters from the show )


----------



## NancyJ

The last dog I named was Linus in 1985, Oh yes and Oscar in 1988-- my kids naimed Rainbow, my daughter named Toby for a T litter, I had a list and picked Cyra from a C litter list - Grim and Beau already had their names.

Way back Arlo was named for Arlo Guthrie and Waggles from a book I read in grade school called Waggles and the Dog Catcher. I named Linus for Linus Pauling, and Oscar becase I just liked the name.


----------



## Sitz&Platz

Dexter is named after Dexter Morgan from the TV show. I have always loved the name - and the Dexter books. We just got him a Dexter Morgan name tag, and the lady said "You named your dog after a serial killer?" No ma'am, I named my dog after a fictional character.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Ace was named after a k9 in a police show that left a big impression on me.


----------



## Rangers-mom

Ranger was named by the Seeing Eye before they brought him to our home.

Buzz came with his name. He was already 5 yo so we couldn't see changing it though we were not crazy about it.


----------



## JackandMattie

Miss Mattie Lynn was renamed when she limped out of her kennel the humane society had set up at a rescue point, and into my arms. Her long fur was so dreadlocked and matted up that her hind leg was practically "sewn" to her body. It was shameful. We fixed it. 

Jack came from the same rescue efforts, but a day later. He was one of the last to be chosen, and looked really scrawny and plain, and no-one was interested in him. He had no microchip and no collar, so the rescuers were calling him no-chip-no-collar. I had to work late that day, so I was one of the last foster parents to arrive. I figured, he's a foster so no matter that he's a plain Jane. He just needs my help. So I took him home and called him plain ole Jack. It was the simplest thing I could come up with.

Love it now, because Jack and Lil' (Lillian, my weimaraner), are the bestest of buds and it rolls off the tongue, Jack and Lil'...like Jack and Jill.

Both "fosters" stayed with me and are forever mine. Jack is truly my heart dog. He came to me missing half of his ear so I tease him sometimes, and call him my One-Eared Jack o' Hearts! 

P.S. When the dogs' seizure was overturned by the courts a few months later, I drove to the kennel and negotiate their purchase. The breeders recognized them instantly and called them by their given names, to which Neither one responded. Mattie just turned right around and jumped back up into my truck. Love my rescues!


----------



## Lilie

Hondo(s) was the bar where I met my husband 32 years ago.


----------



## The Packman

I live in the Foothills in East Tennessee !


----------



## Fade2Black

Kaos (Maxwell smart spelling) and Havoc for a new GSD puppy coming shortly because I think they fit a German Shepherd perfectly.....


----------



## Bear GSD

Bear is named after my favorite football team, The Chicago Bears and it was also one of the only names that all of the family members could agree upon. 
He was also almost named, Wrigley and Roscoe (all Chicago references)


----------



## gsdlover91

Bear GSD said:


> Bear is named after my favorite football team, The Chicago Bears and it was also one of the only names that all of the family members could agree upon.
> He was also almost named, Wrigley and Roscoe (all Chicago references)


:thumbup: chi-town represent! Roscoe is actually a pretty cool name! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD

gsdlover91 said:


> :thumbup: chi-town represent! Roscoe is actually a pretty cool name!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha Katie, you have no idea how hard it is to agree upon a name when you have 4 people involved :wild:


----------



## Bear GSD

The Packman said:


> I live in the Foothills in East Tennessee !


That's great!
I had to look at your profile because I couldn't for the life of me remember her name from the Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## Carriesue

Before I got Ollie I was all set to name him Dean because I'm a huge Supernatural fan and my golden is named Sam. 

But I'm also really into British humor and anything having to do with the UK and its my dream someday to move to England. So I listen to these English guys(most of you here would probably have no clue who they are unless you're a huge nerd too so I won't explain lol). Anyways one of them had a dog named Ollie and I feel in love with the name.

When I went to pick Ollie up from the breeder I still hadn't really settled on a name but on the way home the name Ollie popped into my head and it seemed to fit him more then Dean. Even though I know it's less noble and manly..


----------



## wolfstraum

I name alot of dogs....I like predator names.....especially big cats, and do play on the spelling of them....

When I was naming my C litter - I had not picked out anything for Csabre yet...I had the litter out at the equine clinic and my friend Jack, the vet - who had a second practice in Cairo Egypt (I got to go to be a tech on surgery and help out in general!) and who had shown Arab horses as a kid - looked at her and said ....'Name this one Shetan" Arabic for devil - and Walter Farley's Black Stallion's name....I said - can't - it is a C litter - He laughed and said "So - put a C in front of the S!" I thought about that and decided she was Csabre! I also like to use a traditional German name in a litter, no people or real common names, and if there is one that can relate to Egypt, that too...have had Giza, Cairo and Kairo....LOL my Bengal cat is also Giza....I get stuck on the ones I like!!!

Lee


----------



## lkellen

Fade2Black said:


> Kaos (Maxwell smart spelling) and Havoc for a new GSD puppy coming shortly because I think they fit a German Shepherd perfectly.....





jprice103 said:


> Cheyenne, just because we liked the name.
> 
> Panzer, after the "german tank" reference. And Panzer's registered name is Faegen, which means Joy!





Shaolin said:


> Finnian was just a good Irish name as his AKC name is Finnian the Irish Lad.
> 
> Cheyenne came from being born in Cheyenne, Wyoming.


Love Havoc and Kaos! Very Fitting 

And I soooo wanted to name my girl Cheyenne..but that was immediately shot down


----------



## Shade

All my animals have a Disney theme. Koda from Brother Bear, Zazu from the Lion King, Jasmine from Aladdin, and Delgado from Beverly Hills Chihuahua. Loker was because he was from a L litter, he's my favourite character in Lie to Me


----------



## Salem

Salem is named after Salem, MA. I went there and fell in love with the town!

Also, it's fitting because he's pure black.


----------



## Runamuk

Cabo was in the "C" litter and I like tequila.


----------



## Lalaland

Maya from a dog movie i watched a loong time ago
Mel ( ok it´s the cat but it´s stil a name) because of her honey colourd eyes and mel means honey
Castiel from a 1 hr long arguement at the vet´s about names, one of the vets said that name, I liked it and he walked out of there with it


----------



## Anubis_Star

Zeke, I honestly don't know. I love Z names, Z is my favorite letter. But oddly enough, all growing up, for 10+ years, I wanted a german shepherd named Captain. When I FINALLY got my first german shepherd, Zeke just popped into my head 

Luther - my ex named him after a german shepherd my sister had named Luther. Means warrior in old german. I love that name.

As for my new puppy, who arrives in 12 days (YAY), no name picked yet.

Because it's a B litter, registered name will either be Bohuslav (only B czech name or german name I liked) or Berlin (saw it in a B litter from another breeder, even though I commonly see it used for females I actually really like it as a "pretty" yet masculine enough name for a male).

As far as call name, I have 3, and just decided I will wait until he arrives to pick which one I like.

First is obviously Berlin, but that means I would need to decide on that sooner as I should get papers to register any day now. Would be stupid to register him as Bohuslav but then decide to call him Berlin when that could of easily been his registered name.

Next name is Zombie. I was actually at a Rob Zombie/Marilyn Manson concert when the name popped into my head. Rob Zombie is AMAZING, zombies in general are just cool (although way too popular at the moment), and I think it would be a very neat and unique name for a large dark sable male german shepherd. "No Zombie, No bite!"

Third name is Remus. After Star Trek. Remus is the twin planet to Romulas, and the Remans are a powerful, gargoyle like race that are commonly used as warriors in Romulan wars. Star Trek Nemesis was just an amazing movie, IMO, and that's NOT just because I love the ever sexy Tom Hardy  The roman mythology behind the name is cool as well - Romulas and Remus were twin brothers that were sent down the river by their mother and raised by a she-wolf. When they grew, they fought over where to found a city, and Romulas eventually won when he killed Remus. Hence the founding of Rome. The she-wolf ties in to the german shepherd breed. PLus I think it's also a very intimidating name for a large, dark sable male. 

Downside to that name, I have a snake named Draco after the dragon constellation, and people are already constantly asking me if I named him after Harry Potter. Throw in another Harry Potter name, and I'll NEVER be able to deny the connection! lol


----------



## gsdlover91

Bear GSD said:


> Hahaha Katie, you have no idea how hard it is to agree upon a name when you have 4 people involved :wild:


I can only imagine! Lol! I had a hard enough time deciding upon a name and it was just me, with *some* input from my sister and mom. Glad you went with Bear though, because da bears are awesome, and well, Bear looks like a bear


----------



## YOitsMaple

I named my girl Charlie because I had originally planned on getting a male but she stood out to me and I couldn't decide on a female name so I gave her a tomboy name. Charlie = Charlotte


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad

Earlheim Helmar Von Vollkommen aka Loki.
i thought of Earlheim and a friend thought
of Helmar. Von Vollkommen is the kennel name.
another friend of mine thought of Loki.


----------



## RocketDog

I've known my GSD would be Rocket for years. The Elrond's Rocket of Rivendell came because I had to pick an E name, and the LOR trilogy is one of my all-time favorites. I had my first book set when I was 11. I kind of screwed up the kennel name part. :laugh:

Oh well.


----------



## Nigel

Shade said:


> All my animals have a Disney theme. Koda from Brother Bear, Zazu from the Lion King, Jasmine from Aladdin, and Delgado from Beverly Hills Chihuahua. Loker was because he was from a L litter, he's my favourite character in Lie to Me


I do the same and include other cartoon characters as well.

Tuke is named after the moose from Brother Bear, Rutt & Tuke. My wife gave Zoey her name, otherwise, I would have called her Rutt. I get asked wether she is a boy or a girl often. I've noticed some of the others posting have "boy" names for their females, the wife doesn't like it. My malamute was named Wile e after the coyote.


----------



## Jag

I wanted a Czech dog for about 7 years. Grim PS was my fav out of the lines. So I knew I was going to name him Grim... but he was in a W litter, so I had to come up with something creative. Kind of glad, because Grim being his first name on the title would've been kind of weird for me.


----------



## lilysmom

Our new pup was from the D litter. Had trouble with coming up with a name until we were informed she was flying in on Delta airlines. It seemed like a perfect fit especially since my husband is a plumber. So she was named either after the airlines or a faucet !


----------



## LeoRose

My husband named our Rat Terrier. He found a puppy that had fallen down a storm sewer, and it was a worrisome two hours before it was fished out. My husband said that if the puppy made it out alive, it was going to be lucky. Lucky's been living up to his name for the last 12+ years. 

Ilka's official name is Ilka Of Pear Orchard Cemetery. The Pear Orchard Cemetery part was easy, because that's where I found her. Ilka was the result of three baby name books, and a "short list" of about a dozen names that I liked. 

Leo's name is actually Leontine. Don't know where it came from, it just came.


----------



## qbchottu

They come named from the breeder and I keep it - I usually adopt a silly nickname for them later on though


----------



## gaia_bear

Gaia's name comes from Greek Mythology. Gaia was the personification of Earth or the Earth Mother..my boyfriend is a huge mythology nut and I'm an Earth Child so it fit.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

*Zira*... is a name that just popped up in my head during college (I had NO idea that it had been used in a few movies... just... made it up). I used it a lot for my screen names and such. I always said if the next dog is a female, that'd be her name. Years went by... My SO and I got our dog (that we weren't looking to keep, she was to be rescued then rehomed)... we argued over names for days. I finally just through out Zira... figured we could use it again anyways. He said no... I said yes... and well... Zira became "Zira".... and a permanent resident.  

*Duke* came with his name when we got him at 2years old. I hated it. Not only is it an extremely popular name for GSDs, it's also the name of my old friend's GSD that I really disliked. He was just some BYB "I have a female that's nice, and a retired police K9 still intact... lets breed!" highly human aggressive dog. He nearly ripped my face off a few times. They had no control of him. And to make it worse... My family and I had a HUGE, very ugly falling out with that family just a few months before. I tried to change it to Titan... or anything else he'd respond too... didn't work. So Duke it is. lol 

*Storm*... I was doing a training foster with her for her breeder/my trainer. He gave me the opportunity to name her. She spent probably a month as "puppy", and then we finally all agreed to a name...... she would go running through my house knocking everything down, ripping stuff off my tables and couches, biting the other dogs, barking at everything, ripping up carpet, and every time it would look like a Storm went through in only 10seconds. She was officially "Storm". She's known for total destruction! lol


----------



## mego

TrickyShepherd said:


> *Zira*... is a name that just popped up in my head during college (I had NO idea that it had been used in a few movies... just... made it up). I used it a lot for my screen names and such. I always said if the next dog is a female, that'd be her name. Years went by... My SO and I got our dog (that we weren't looking to keep, she was to be rescued then rehomed)... we argued over names for days. I finally just through out Zira... figured we could use it again anyways. He said no... I said yes... and well... Zira became "Zira".... and a permanent resident.
> 
> *Duke* came with his name when we got him at 2years old. I hated it. Not only is it an extremely popular name for GSDs, it's also the name of my old friend's GSD that I really disliked. He was just some BYB "I have a female that's nice, and a retired police K9 still intact... lets breed!" highly human aggressive dog. He nearly ripped my face off a few times. They had no control of him. And to make it worse... My family and I had a HUGE, very ugly falling out with that family just a few months before. I tried to change it to Titan... or anything else he'd respond too... didn't work. So Duke it is. lol
> 
> *Storm*... I was doing a training foster with her for her breeder/my trainer. He gave me the opportunity to name her. She spent probably a month as "puppy", and then we finally all agreed to a name...... she would go running through my house knocking everything down, ripping stuff off my tables and couches, biting the other dogs, barking at everything, ripping up carpet, and every time it would look like a Storm went through in only 10seconds. She was officially "Storm". She's known for total destruction! lol


<3 Storm's story. That gave me a good chuckle


----------



## lkellen

Love these stories! I wish mine could have been more creative. My next dog, I'm definitely wanting to name Charlie or Cheyenne. I say that now- but I can never really know until I get to know them! 

When I got Remy, I wasn't even sure of the name for her, but she's turned into my crazy little pistol girl so Remington works perfect 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

_Heinrich_... We wanted a good strong German name for him. 
_Blaise_... She was from the vom Gildaf "B" litter and her collar color was red. So, I thought of "Blaze" but wanted it to be spelled different so I went with "Blaise".
_Jerry Lee _.. After the dog Jerry Lee in the movie K-9. It's one of my favorite movies.
_Sadie_.. We liked the name.
_Emila_ .. She is named after her dad (Heinrich Konrad Emil). Very appropriate too. She looks and acts just like him!
_Kodey_.. We liked the name Cody, but wanted to spell it differently.
_Thompson_.. A name we had in our puppy names list for some time. We liked it, so Thompson it was.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Mauser's reg name is Nator von Triton. He is from a N litter and when the breeder first started posting puppy pictures on the board people started calling him Poofster. When I decided I wanted him I said he needed a more manly name - like Poofinator. Hence the 'Nator' von Triton - Triton is the kennel name.

My Crested kennel name is Piquin. DH & I were out to dinner just after having brought Kaynya home and we were discussing kennel names. I said I wanted something that signified small but spicy because that's what they are. DH suggested the word piquin - a small but VERY spicy pepper. Add to that all the names have something to do with heat/hot/spice/fire and that's how I have the following:

Chimane's Spice it Up Piquin (Chimane is the breeders name) - aka Kaynya

Piquin's Some Like it Hot - aka Spike (DH gave him his call name)

Piquin's Super Hot - aka Clark (named by his first owners)

Piquins Too Hot To Handle - aka Fuego (spanish for fire)

Piquin's Super Hot Too - aka CJ, which stands for Clark Junior because he looked exactly like his father

Piquins Schezwan Princess - aka Chyna (named by her owner)

Piquin's Wasabi - aka Sabi (named by me)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

My cats:

Banzai - because when we first got him as a foster he had a sore on the end of his tail. The tip of his tail was amputated but he managed to rip off the bandage and tear out the stitches. So the vet did it again ... and the CAT did it again. So we decided he had a death wish and came up with the name Banzai (he came from the rescue with the name Sunshine - ugh). We amputated his tail a third time and kept him drugged for two weeks to allow it to heal.

Cloe - the name just came to me. 

Mocha - because she is a very dark brown cat.


----------



## Mog

I honestly can't remember what made me think of/want to name our pup Maximus. It's been a name I've had picked out since I was a kid that I've always liked for a dog. When I talked to my daughter, she loved the name as it's the horses name in "Tangled".


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Other then Daisy I have never named an animal. Lucky was supposed to become Rocky but after listening to his tale of survival as well as we adopted and found out he had heartworm he appeared to have earned his name. . I knew nothing about picking names but as Daisy's parents were Prince and Princessa we called her Tsamparlis's Princess von Daisy. Yea a little pretentious but new dog parents. Daisy b/c I loved the book Princess Daisy. daisy b/c I wanted a friendly feminine name. Thunder and Cheverily obviously came to us named. I wont change a name unless it was something like Killer etc. Lucky maybe should have been called Forrest b/c he's not really brillant. We joke that he says"Im not a real smart dog but I do know love.Changing his name was a hurdle he just didnt seem to want to cross.


----------



## danbibby

Karma Mototada

My wife thought "Karma" would bring good spiritual balance to our home.

His Middle name "Mototada" comes from Tori Mototada, who was a loyal vassal of Lord Tokugawa, Japan's first Shogun. He sacrificed himself with 30 Samurai defending Fushimi castle in 1600.


----------



## LoveOscar

Our GSD Charlie was named for Charlie from All Dogs Go to Heaven. He matched the handsome scrappiness of Charlie so it suited well. However, Charlie is also the word for the phoenetic 'C' and started the trend for naming our German Shepherds from the phonetic alphabet.

Oscar was named Oscar because it fits him. Victor was the other option, but its way to masculine and dominating for my sweet and skittish boy. Oscar also means 'deer friend', which seemed suitable to his incredibly gentle and shy nature.

Both GSDs came from a shelter; neither one had names from the shelter.

Judas, or Jude for short, was my super sized yellow Lab that was my Christmas present from my then boyfriend now husband and his best friend. They found him, full grown, wandering the streets and that was my Christmas 'puppy'. DH's friend named him. He was high at the time so I dont know the reasoning lol.

LO


----------



## Rallhaus

Jyota (Joe-ta) - light
Bravo - excellent and courageous
Glory - glory
Iva - God's gift
Jyoti (Joe tee)- light (is daughter of Jyota)

Catzilla - our cat, my sons named her when they were very young and in thier Godzilla stage.....


----------



## RidgeWalker

Our pup is named Daisy. That was what our son (6) named her. It fits her quite well.


----------



## ILoveMyGSD03

We named our boy Bane from the movie Dark Knight Rises. I love batman movies!


----------



## Faelan

My husband went looking for names and picked Faelan's because he said it meant "little wolf" or something like that. He wasn't happy that I brought home another pet (although he said I could) so I was just trying to get him to soften up by including him


----------



## Witz

We were choosing between Kaos and Pax (Latin for Peace) I was leaning towards Kaos and someone said you might get what you ask for. So, we decided to name him Pax.......................we got chaos.


----------



## Rachel.E

Khaleesi....I'm a huge Song of Ice and Fire/Game of Thrones nerd.


----------



## Longfisher

*I hope I can spell this right as don't have papers in front of me.*

My dogs "full" name is Texas Working Dogs (breeder insisted) then
Zeus Vilchuuzdernutsnoffen.

Say the last word of his name a few time with a bit different pronunciation and you'll get the joke.

Here's a hint. It's not little town in Germany.

LongFisher


----------



## jang

Sybil came with the name...I did not want to change it as she was so displaced when I got her..However, the name..Sybil is apparently after Sybil Shepherd...get it?? Stupid...Just stupid...but I love her just the same...If I had named her..it would have been Tess...I like that name for a beautiful girl like Sib...jan


----------



## AceMagoon

When we pick up ours his name will be Ace. My fiancé is in the army and went off on this long list of names that were army based but after seeing pictures of his handsome face we decided on ace but that is always subject to change once we go see him and do some pre- bonding before we bring him home. =]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest

I got Slider when he was 9 months old and already had his name.

Faith was 15 months old when I got her and she already had her name. 

Bruiser got his name when he was less than 10 minutes old ... his breeder called me to tell me he had been born and how large he was and I said he was a big bruiser, the exact same thing her husband had said. We started calling him Bruiser and the name stuck.


----------



## Jag

Witz said:


> We were choosing between Kaos and Pax (Latin for Peace) I was leaning towards Kaos and someone said you might get what you ask for. So, we decided to name him Pax.......................we got chaos.


:rofl:
I've been wondering if my choice for Grim's 'official' name was a wise one, LOL! :hammer:


----------



## Triciamarie's Angels

I've always let our pets choose their own names. Well, sort of. I make a list of their personality traits, looks, and what I hope they'll be when they grow up. ~ i.e. No derogatory names. I've also learned that names with 2 syllables seem to 'work best' with training. ('though our GSD pup chose 1) Then I search all the websites that include the meanings of names and perhaps their origins. From this extensive list, I'll read the names to the pup (or grown dog) and note their reactions and how the name "sounds" with our voices. This system has always worked for us. 
When I exhausted all the names I'd chosen from websites to name our new GSD pup, and she didn't respond to anything, I went to my Book of Virtues. I happened to open it to Edgar Guests' poem "True Nobility" and began reading. (Always loved that poem!) Well, the pup jumped up and came running to me. I called her "True" several times, while she was napping, in another room, or occupied with playing, and she always responded! So, we named her True.
Briel has a similar story, as does Angel, and Monet. They all chose their own name or 'told me who they were!'
With this little one, it took a long time before I learned her name. "True"


----------



## Longfisher

*Not my dog, but, interesting name...*

...my trainer is working with another fellow who is a veteran of the Panama campaign. As the story goes, during that operation a sniper shot right through one of his comrade's body and the projectile then traveled into his neck. Awful, I expect.

Poor guy recovered by has grand mal seizures. He's fallen several times and harmed himself so the VA helped him buy a companion GSD that can recognize the onset of the seizures and lick him in the face to alert him. GSD is easily one of the nicest dogs I've ever known.

Fast forward a couple of years and they guy opens his door to a stranger and gets rolled and burgularized. Guy's scared out of his wits and has a nephew in the service in Germany send him a GSD from there that had one testicle. I guess the breeder didn't feel it was worth the surgery.

Anyway, the guy names the dog "Sniper" and he wants the dog protection trained. I don't even want to speculate as to the motivation behind that one.

LF


----------



## gsdheeler

Had her for a few weeks, I was calling her "Girl Dog" until I could come up with something. Then she was having a "bad puppy" moment, and I yelled "Yo Chill out" And she turned her head and said " are you talking to me" And so Chili was named.


----------



## jhon

I came up with name Argent, which means silver and can refer to the moon.


----------



## V_Tess

I've had Thor, Rocco, Ciara, Zeus and Cassandra. The new puppy is Odin, had to go back to Viking/Germanic mythology.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksalrunner

We are getting our male GSD puppy this fall, and the whole family has been talking about names. With five of us I think it will be a challenge to decide, especially taking into consideration what our young daughters like.
So far we have Jango-My son and I love this. My mom had a GSD named Zingo for years and Jango reminds me a little bit of it. 
My girls like Odie, from Garfield, lol and it is actually growing on me. 
My husband likes Archie or Charley, classic but not really my favorites. I'm sure before fall we will have 10 more new names to consider.


----------



## tropicalsun

We have three dogs. The first one is Lea, the second is Markus, so we wanted a name for the third that was the next letter of the alphabet, "n". I'm a big Lord of the Rings fan and am also a pastor. The Hebrew word for miracle is "Nessa". One of the queens of the Valar (Silmarillion by Tolkien) was named "Nessa" which meant "The Dancer", so our new pups name is ...Nessa!


----------



## SueDoNimm

Jerry came to us named Jerry Lee, I'm sure after the dog in the K9 movies. His original name as a puppy was Thunder, but he doesn't respond to that name at all. 

He seems like a Jerry, so we didn't change his name.


----------



## TxFig

Longfisher said:


> My dogs "full" name is Texas Working Dogs (breeder insisted) then
> Zeus Vilchuuzdernutsnoffen.
> 
> Say the last word of his name a few time with a bit different pronunciation and you'll get the joke.
> 
> Here's a hint. It's not little town in Germany.



OUTSTANDING! :thumbup:



My female is named "Carly" .... after a former girlfriend! 
:wild:


----------



## Traveler's Mom

My GSD's call name is Traveler; he "traveled" all the way from Germany to us.


----------



## gmcwife1

How fun to have three people in this thread that have named their dogs from a smaller Disney movie - Brother Bear 

We also name our animals from Disney movies, beginning with our first cat Oliver, 15 yrs ago!

We have 2 Samoyeds, Kenai and Koda, so when we got a female she was Koda's girlfriend from Brother Bear 2, Nita


----------



## Valerae

*Wrigley *- for the best baseball field in the country.

*Agent Cooper* - for the character in Twin Peaks.


----------



## Gregc

Luca: *Luca Brasi* is a fictional character in Mario Puzo's novel _The Godfather_, as well as its 1972 film adaptation. In the film, he was portrayed by Lenny Montana, ex-wrestler and ex-bodyguard for the Colombo Crime Family.


----------



## Dextersmom

Oh my goodness you might think me crazy, but my dogs are all named after some of my favourite things... Pixie, our Pom, is named after the band the Pixies. Dexter, well after my favourite TV series. Hubby took a while to be convinced on Dex's name (not wanting to name his dog after a serial killer LOL), so we put it to a vote in the family, between Dexter and Enzo (being my favourite Italian car designer). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## billsharp

> Lisl is named after the Countess Lisl von Schlaf from the James Bond movie For Your Eyes Only.
> 
> A lot of women think she is named after von Trapp's eldest daughter Liesl from The Sound of Music.



My Liesl IS named after the Liesl in the Sound of Music. Women we meet recognize this almost immediately; men, not so much.


----------



## AngelaA6

Gunther's original name was unknown to us and all he had was an ID number. My husband and I were looking through a baby book and saw the name Gunther while looking at some of the gsd rescues online and we were like x.x' it so fits a black one...and two weeks later we got our Gunthy  though we pronounce his name goonther or goonthy  haha


----------



## Big Sid

Mufasa (aka Moo) from the Lion King

Sid (Sid Viscious Victor) Sid from Ice Age (the big dopy sloth), Viscious as he goes off the plantation when the door bell rings and shreds blinds, and Victor which is the leader of the vampires in Underworld series (Victor is always alert and serious when around other like my Sid). 

I've let the kids name the dogs thus far, but the next time is my turn.


----------



## lorihd

Alexus, why, because i couldnt afford a lexus, lol


----------



## Atticus5

One of my favorite fictional characters is Atticus Finch from the book "To Kill a Mockingbird". This character represents intelligence, empathy, sincerity and a deep loyalty. I figured, what better qualities to pass on to a GSD!
The name Atticus fits him well


----------



## Lakl

I loved *Achilles* from the movie Troy and thought it a perfect name and description for a male GSD. I get so many compliments on his name whenever we go places. 

Kaiya and Kaleb were just the results of google and narrowing down which ones I liked best.


----------



## Harley's Mom

Harley's full name is Harley Vrod Cooper.....

Harley was the 2nd choice of names when I first got my Bernese Mountain Dog, Cooper in 2003. We had said that if we got another dog, it would be called Harley.

Vrod is because a good friend of mine has a Harley Vrod motorcycle so he insisted I add Vrod to Harley's name to match the bike!

Cooper was added as his middle name in honour of my handsome purebred Berner, Cooper, who we had to say goodbye to in October 2011 after he was diagnosed with advanced stage Degenerative Myelopathy (DM). Cooper beat a potentially fatal pancreatic disease (EPI) at the age of 2 and then beat cancer at the age of 7 before DM finally took him from us. Seeing as Harley's dad is also a purebred Berner (Bernese Mtn Dog), I wanted to make sure Cooper's memory lived on in Harley's name.


----------



## Msmaria

Squeezette, was named by my 6 year old daughter at the time, daughter is now 19 1/2. Squeezettes dad was named Squeezy and my daughter thought she looked like just like her dad so she name her after him. Fluffy, was a rescue, that on a visit to the animal shelter to update Squeezettes license, we took a look around the shelter and fell in love with him. We called him Fluffy until we could come up with a real name and it just stuck. Dexter, my now adult kids named him after their favorite tv show. Sorry Dextersmom, we didnt mean to copy, we had no idea LOL.


----------



## mackjordann

I have a GSD named Zuko. Many people think it is after Danny Zuko from Grease but its not. He is named after my favorite character, from the animated series Avatar the last airbender on Nickelodeon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Registered name is "Tyson's Tar Heel." We call him Tar. He was almost Gio, after Gio Bernard (running back for the Tar Heels.) It was my son's choice, but I'm glad he went with Tar instead of Gio.


----------



## NietzschesMomma

My new girl I named Nietzsche. (Pronounced Neet-chee) Having taken A LOT of philosophy, I have read tons of Nietzsche. One of the most misunderstood Philosophers of his time, and one not afraid to stand out regarding his thoughts-even if they weren't popular. 

Some ask...but for a girl dog? Sure, why not. Nietzsche is not a male or female name, it is a surname...and I like my dogs to have names that aren't common. 

*
*


----------



## kayliyth

Since hubby and I are gamers we have a theme. 

Chrono - Another word for time, as well as Chrono from Chrono Trigger games (PS1-2)

Sylvanas - World of Warcraft 

Havoc - He's a ferret, he causes mayhem and Havoc.

Kratos - Love God of War Franchise (PS 1+), also kind of goes with the Greek theme of Chrono and Havoc.


----------



## tropicalsun

Mine is named Nessa. We have two other dogs, Lea and Markus, so alphabetically we wanted a "N" name. I'm a pastor and a huge Tolkien fan. "Nessa" is the Hebrew word for miracle and it also the name of one of Valar queens from the Silmarillion. In Quenya it means "The Dancer."


----------



## nephthysa

My WGSD girl's name is Nikita - it means "unconquered", which I didn't know until later, but it's pretty fitting for my independent little miss! Much better than our other choice of Shannon...

Our little black and tan boy is named Theodore - the OH wanted to name him Bear, but I like people names for pets, so we came up with that. It's shortened to Teddy while he's little, hopefully he will grow into the full name.

They are both of Greek origin, another thing I didn't know at the time, but it is nice to have matching 

The rest of our menagerie all have people names;
- Isabella Bitey cat (guess why?)
- Eva (she has a Hitler moustache marking)
- Amelia and Morrison (my two house buns)

People names just have character!


----------



## Dextersmom

@msmaria... Don't mind at all, in fact I'm relieved that DH is being proved wrong...LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dextersmom

Ooohhhh I LOVE Kratos!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tacticalseries

"Mieka" It was my German grandmothers name, Mieka in german translates too "Michelle"


----------



## jen1982

Our oldest, Sampson, had his name when I rescued him. It fit, so we kept it. 

Tito, was named by my husband after Tito Jackson from the Jackson 5 because "no one ever gives him enough credit."

And I named our Malcolm after Captain Malcolm Reynolds from Firefly. One of my favorite anti-heroes of all time.


----------



## KodyK

Corey is a guide dog, so I didn't name her, her puppy raiser (the person who had her for the first 1 1/2 years of her life) did.

However, since right now, in the early stages of training, I'm the only one allowed to call her by name, I had to pick a "street name." So basically a name I give to strangers who ask her name and a name that friends can call her when they talk about her instead of saying her name. I chose Cordelia.

I picked Cordelia because a.) Corey could be short for Cordelia and b.) I love the name from back in the day when I watched Buffy and Angel. Also it fits her personality pretty well.


----------



## KodyK

jen1982 said:


> Our oldest, Sampson, had his name when I rescued him. It fit, so we kept it.
> 
> Tito, was named by my husband after Tito Jackson from the Jackson 5 because "no one ever gives him enough credit."
> 
> And I named our Malcolm after Captain Malcolm Reynolds from Firefly. One of my favorite anti-heroes of all time.


Two posts in a row referencing Joss Whedon shows. I call this a win.


----------



## Sarah~

We named Mr. Eko after Mr. Eko from the show LOST lol. It was going to be either that or Sergei but we settled on Eko. We named our APBT Xena after a tv show also, I wanted to call her Athena, but they convinced me Xena would be easier for the dog to understand. I agreed since they sound similar and they are both strong female names.


----------



## Viperml

Sarah~ said:


> We named Mr. Eko after Mr. Eko from the show LOST lol. It was going to be either that or Sergei but we settled on Eko. We named our APBT Xena after a tv show also, I wanted to call her Athena, but they convinced me Xena would be easier for the dog to understand. I agreed since they sound similar and they are both strong female names.


I am going to name my future male puppy Thor. My ancestors go way back to the Norsemen. It was between Angus, Patton & Thor. Angus would have been based off Angus Young the guitarist for AC/DC and Patton would have been based on General Patton. Finally, decided on Thor as it is shorter.


----------



## Argus

I like names with meanings so our three German Shepherds' call names are:-

Our coming 4 year old male is Argus which means "vigilant guardian" but he's not - he would go with anybody.  I don't mind though - love his temperament.

Our 3 year old female is Cidra which means "star like" which she definitely was in the confirmation ring.

Our 8 month old female puppy is Elsa which means "princess" and that she is.


----------



## lily's master

I got my dogs name from the Munsters, as a kid I loved Lily. I always said if I had a mom I wished she would have been like her.


----------



## curedba

Our puppies name is Also a variat of Argus his name is Argos which means the same thing vigilant guardian which we hope he grows to be 



Argus said:


> I like names with meanings so our three German Shepherds' call names are:-
> 
> Our coming 4 year old male is Argus which means "vigilant guardian" but he's not - he would go with anybody.  I don't mind though - love his temperament.
> 
> Our 3 year old female is Cidra which means "star like" which she definitely was in the confirmation ring.
> 
> Our 8 month old female puppy is Elsa which means "princess" and that she is.


----------



## my gsd dozer

I have 4 kids and my husband to deal with when naming dogs. They usually get named after Disney characters and since that wasn't happening cause he's mine I wanted something that's not common in the town I live in. I was watching him with my youngest one day and he was literally running over him like a Bull Dozer so that's how he got his name, Dozer. It matches his personality perfectly.


----------



## my gsd dozer

Viperml said:


> I am going to name my future male puppy Thor. My ancestors go way back to the Norsemen. It was between Angus, Patton & Thor. Angus would have been based off Angus Young the guitarist for AC/DC and Patton would have been based on General Patton. Finally, decided on Thor as it is shorter.


I almost named my male Thor but my husband didn't like it, but I love it for a strong male dog name.


----------



## Cheyanna

jen1982 said:


> Our oldest, Sampson, had his name when I rescued him. It fit, so we kept it.
> 
> Tito, was named by my husband after Tito Jackson from the Jackson 5 because "no one ever gives him enough credit."
> 
> And I named our Malcolm after Captain Malcolm Reynolds from Firefly. One of my favorite anti-heroes of all time.


Malcolm, was he played by nathon fillion?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona came from the breeder with her name. People ask, like in Shrek? No,like in burn notice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RidgeWalker

my gsd dozer said:


> I have 4 kids and my husband to deal with when naming dogs. They usually get named after Disney characters and since that wasn't happening cause he's mine I wanted something that's not common in the town I live in. I was watching him with my youngest one day and he was literally running over him like a Bull Dozer so that's how he got his name, Dozer. It matches his personality perfectly.


My oldest son is all into Disney so he named our pup Daisy. It fits her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro

He came with name Rafferty. I really hated that, but he had already started getting used to it so I sent off a round of texts to family and friends for suggestions and my dad suggested Ralph. I altered that and went with Ralphie.  Though of course, he has many nicknames around the house like Ralphus, Ralphius Caesar and Ralpherton to spout off a few...


----------



## Izzy9

I generally just rattle off names till something is liked by everyone in the house, lol. Bella was named Ella at the rescue she came from but we liked Bella better and it was easier for the kids to pronouce, oddly. Boomer is a bird dog so we thought it fit plus my husband was a submariner and a nick name for subs is Boomer so it fit perfectly cause thats his dog  And Izzy....I blurted out the name and my kids loved it and thats what they were calling her before it was really decided so it stuck but it fits her too.


----------



## hotrod2448

We were originally looking at getting an English Bulldog and we had settled that it would either be named Oddjob (A James Bond villain) or Stig (driver from Top Gear). Once we decided we wanted a GSD more than a bulldog, we agreed neither of those names really fit. Stig probably could work but, we just didn't feel it was for her.

I have German ancestry and we went to Munich to take delivery of a BMW a few years ago. While there we had an incredible anniversary/vacation. It's still the go to vacation when we reminisce about vacations. So we wanted a name with good Germanic roots for our GSD...even if she's from maryland. 

Unfortunately a lot of female German names are either awful or 47 letters long. I kept throwing Brunnhilde out there as a joke but not really a joke. After having visions of saying "Brunnhilde here!" "Brunnhilde platz" "Brunnhilde Sitz!" a million and a half times and the fact the wife didn't really like it we decided "Brunie" would be a better name. 

Afterward we found out the female lead in Django was also named that. I think some of our friends think that's why we named her that but, that isn't the case. That said I still call her Brunnhilde in my best Christoph Walts voice when the wife isn't around.


----------



## Rinegunner

Captain January was a book from the late 1800s I read as a kid when I would hang out at My grandmas gas station. Not much to do at an old gas station in the sticks, but they were some of the best days of my childhood. The name has been stuck in my head since then and seemed kind of fitting. found out later it was also a shirley temple movie from the 30s. I like names that you will never hear someone else call their dog. my last male was named Pinetop.


----------



## liberty13

Three of my five children are in the military... so when I got her I named her Liberty... she reminded me of my kids, she's proud, trustworthy, loyal, and loved to death... just like my children  one of my other dogs names is Justice


----------



## katdog5911

Ruben was his name from the shelter, so we kept it.

Stella was named by my son for the beer, Stella Artois. Most people think it's from the movie "Streetcar Named Desire", but nope....just a beer.

My favorite name was Shogun, for a GSD we had a long time ago.


----------



## briantw

*Loki* - My boxer. Named after the Norse god of mischief. If anyone has ever owned a boxer, this is self-explanatory.

*Sandor* - A character from the book series _A Song of Ice & Fire_. He's nicknamed the Hound, wears a helmet fashioned after a dog's head, and his family sigil is three dogs on a field. He's kind of a jerk, but that turned out to be fitting for my dog's personality too.


----------



## dogfaeries

The new puppy is "Pax". The theme of the litter is Peace. Pax is Latin for peace, so...


----------



## selzer

Well, Hannah, Hermione, and Hepzibah came from Harry potter. 
Babs and Jenna were Dubya's twin daughters. (Their pappa was Dubya)
Arwen and Frodo were out of the LOTRs. 

Whitney and Tori's litter's girls were female singers. Heidi was also out of that litter and her name was Joplin. But I changed it to Heidi. Not sure why, just always liked that name. 

Joy is my Joy. 

Bear and Dolly were named for my nieces who each have a favorite thing in the world. Analisa's is a polar bear named Bear. And Elena's is a little pink dolly named Doll.


----------



## David Taggart

Once I came across some sensable information about names for your puppy. Not necessarity the name appear printed in his/her pedigree ( and any other documents he might have in his life) should match the name you call your dog. One variation is simple, you use human names, if your dog is "Margaret" in her papers - you call her "Maggie", and so on, diminutive. It always was popular to call German Shepherds after prominent figures in German military of the past, say, 18th century marshals and generals. In this case "Dagobert Sigmund von Wurmser" in pedigree papers could be "Dagger" or "Siggy" (Ziggy) for mambers of your family to call him. For females - names from German aristocracy: "Freifrau Amelie von Groben" - she could be "Lila". 
What is important in all of this, you must be able to shout your dog's name, calling him from the distance.


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone

When my husband & I had just started dating, we went to the county fair/rodeo. As we walked by the area where dog agility was going on, the announcer was yelling, "And here comes RRRRRRIIIIIILLLLEEEEEYYYY!!". We looked at each other & laughed, it sounded so dramatic & serious that for some reason it seemed hilarious to us. That memory stuck with us, and when we adopted our first family dog there was just no question about what to name her  Riley is a 6yo GSD/lab mix (near as I can tell). We celebrate her birthday on St Paddys, because she was born approximately in March. Nicknames include Roo, Roocifer, Rupert, and Riley Roopers. lol.

As for our new GSD puppy... my husband is Italian and I am Irish/Italian/Swedish. Since Riley is an Irish name, I wanted to go with something Italian (guess our next pet with need a Swedish name lol). I have always liked the name Lucca, and I call him Luke for short. His full name is Lucca Von Cyclone ZAM... Cyclone because the wind was going 25-50+ mph almost the entire drive to get him, and ZAM because it is the first initials of mine, my husbands, and my daughters names.


----------



## MiraC

My girl was from the ...L...Litter her name is ...Liv... in Norse it means Defence/Protection I kept the name because it is a strong different sounding name for a dog.It wasent till later that I fou d the Norse meaning and I thought that was pretty cool!
And she lives up to the name!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kjdreyer

My brother's PTSD assistance dog is Pax, he named her after what the Marines call their passenger, but he says she's his co-pilot.  I found Jedda on a German girl name web site - lame I know, but it stuck in my head and I couldn't think of/like anything else! (It was Jetta, but I didn't want to name her after a car!)


----------



## MiraC

KJ I like both of those names!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiraC

In fact I love all the names it's so cool to see dogs with all sorts of cool names,my dogs nickname is Wolfey because she reminds me of a wolf when she runs 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## APBTLove

I came up with his pet name simply because I wanted him to have a strong German name, I'm half German. Thus Jaeger. And I wanted to name a dog Faolán, Gaelic for Little Wolf, for the longest time, BUT I tried adopting a puppy before him, decided he would be Faolán, and that fell through. I didn't want to call him that, so it's his middle name. He only hears it if he's in trouble! 
Full name Jaeger Faolán Double. Hunter Little Wolf.


----------



## marshies

Registered as Amaretto v Huerta Hof. A litter alcohol themes. Litter mates include the likes of Absolut and Anisette.

Call name Puppy. I was stil deciding on how to shorten Amaretto when she first came home so just called her Puppy...well it stuck.


----------



## Hackles

We haven't gotten her yet (still too young), but we decided to name our pup Freya after the Norse goddess of just about everything. Supposedly she's also the leader of the valkyries, and if today's game of tug at the breeder's house meant anything, she's certainly a tenacious fighter! Absolutely gorgeous too - a little furry goddess.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PhlipNKarma

We found her in the street, found her owner through craigslist, returned her, and two weeks later she was returned to us so we could give her a better life.

We call her Karma


----------



## shilorio

I named my Koda after on of my favorite animals, Kodiak grizz <3
My sister came up with Shilo. And Elios came with the name.

I was a little more clever with my snakes..
Karma for John Lennon's song Instant Karma
Monty for Monty python
and Phoenix for the Phoenix hah


----------



## Rallhaus

Jyota x Nord = Jord


----------



## Jukebox

I am a huge lifelong auburn fan so Jackson is named after Bo.


----------



## khigh

Wrangler came with his name.

For my next dog, if it is a girl, she will be Sofia, named after Raskolnikov's friend in Crime and Punishment.

If I get a boy, he will be Viktor after one of my favorite painters, Viktor Vasnetsov.


----------



## HzScoot

Ruger after the gun company.


----------



## elizabethtrotchie

My puppy's name is Timbre. Alot of people ask me about it. My husband 1rst dog as a child (which he says looked just like this one) was named Timber I just put a spin on the others name because the pups still an original. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles

bubbles was supposed to be named schatzi. she didn't respond to it. So, I kept saying random words until she came. when I said bubbles she came to me.


----------



## Miaya1

Jax..

We loves sons of anarchy.


----------



## gsdsar

Hanah- had to be an H name. When I said it she cocked her head. 

Ike- Eisenhower Von der Polizei was his true name, but "I like Ike" so Ike it was

Lena- came with it. B'lena Zune Treuenhanden. " B" litter. 

Phoster- started as Phlicker, sounded to much like Flicka, so I changed it. Had to be a P name. All dogs from her kennel are P names. Call the " P" dogs

Nix- actually Nixon. Figured I would stick with the presidential theme from my last boy. It was between Nixon/ Nix and Reagan/ Dutch. But Dutch seemed to common. So Nix it was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

haha this thread is fun and I cant believe I missed it until now. 

Riley was named Railey before we adopted him. He would look at you like you were stupid if you said Railey so we dropped the 'a' and he liked it. Plus it was easier to say. 

Zena came to us shelter named Zenia. Delicate flower type she was not so we dropped the 'i'. 

Shasta was named June in the litter she came from but she never responded to it which was fine. I love Shasta brand soda and thought it would be a cool name. It works perfectly. Only a couple years ago did I learn it was the name of a mountain which is where the soda company came up with their name!

My next shepherd will be a male and we're going to call him Dax. I like the actor Dax Shepard so thought it would be funny to name a shepherd Dax and see how many people get it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I didn't name her. Even though she was my dog, my mom named her, and she came up with Sasha because she thought it sounded German. It's Russian, but I liked the name so I was ok with it.


----------



## BravoCompany

Enzo- I'm a huge car guy- love Ferrari's the most. Enzo Ferrari was the founder


----------



## Swifty

The first few weeks after we got her, Shadow was constantly sitting or lying down right behind our heels while we worked in the kitchen. Even now she will quietly follow me from room to room and if I back up incautiously I'm liable to trip over her.

That, plus she had a lot more black when she was little so the name came naturally. It's unfortunately common, though :-\


----------



## lyssa62

we went with Roxy ( from the musical Chicago)..she looks and acts like Roxy. When she's stumbling one of us will always say "go home Roxy you're drunk" ...it's kind of like "kennel up"


----------



## lyssa62

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I didn't name her. Even though she was my dog, my mom named her, and she came up with Sasha because she thought it sounded German. It's Russian, but I liked the name so I was ok with it.



LOL that's what I would have named my GSD -- except that's the little girl's name who lives next door. I didn't want confusion on either her or Roxy's part when one of us went out and hollered the name.


----------



## Apsel

I wanted a name that was german..short...and not common. So after hours of goggling I foind Apsel which means father of peace.....his reg name well wasn't my picking lol Kaleef's Minuteman Aldercrest.


----------



## DJGinger

Melasa...Bohemian(czech) for Molasses becuase she is dark and sweet


----------



## Vasso

This thread is fun to read!

Vasso was named by my mother. Apparently it translates to "king" in Czech or some similar language. It suited him nicely.

Joon (Joonie/Juniper) my Sheltie is named after the movie "Benny and Joon". 

Kevlar, my other Sheltie, came with his name from the breeder. Registered name is Herdabout's Bullet Proof Al-Bi.


----------



## K.Creek

Vasso said:


> This thread is fun to read!
> 
> Vasso was named by my mother. Apparently it translates to "king" in Czech or some similar language. It suited him nicely.
> 
> Joon (Joonie/Juniper) my Sheltie is named after the movie "Benny and Joon".
> 
> Kevlar, my other Sheltie, came with his name from the breeder. Registered name is Herdabout's Bullet Proof Al-Bi.


I love Benny and Joon  so cute!


----------



## curedba

Argos meaning vigilant guardian and he is hopefully going to be a great service dog for my daughter one day (Autism). So he is her Argos her vigilant guardian


----------



## imn925

When I was 6 years old my parents asked me what kind of dog I wanted to get for our next family pet and I told them a "police dog". They let me pick the name also and I chose Thunder (who knows where I got that from). Anyway, my fiancé and I decided it was time to get a dog of our own and of course a GSD was the only option. Although it is somewhat of a boyish name, we named our little girl Donner, which means Thunder in german 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jackhblewett

I got a dictionary, opened it and pointed on a word. My GS is named Tepee.


----------



## Dainerra

I don't know if I posted in this before or not. Some I'm going to post again 

Singe is a dark sable. My daughter was reading the Inheritance Cycle series. Brsingir is the dragon word for "fire" (attack). So his name is SBD Posejpal's Brsingr and his name is Singe. 
I'm a bit anal - it all has to fit together for me.

I also like mythology names or fictional names that click for me.
We've had Connor (MacLeod, from the clan MacLeod) 
Rayden (Blackthorn's Lord Rayden)
Loki (never name a dog Loki. It's bad juju lol)


----------



## Fade2Black

At the time I got my current puppy I already had a "Kaos". That spelling I got from the old TV series Maxwell Smart. Was just going to use "Chaos" form Chaos theory in physics but liked the other spelling better since it was unique. People loved that name every-time someone heard it..... So Havoc for the puppy was just a natural progression. Paring a Havoc with Kaos. I just didn't think Kaos would be gone so quick or I probably would have chosen another name....


----------



## iamcarleen

When I knew that I would get a GSD, a favorite song from my teen years popped into my head. The song, "January Git" by Gilbert O'Sullivan, has a line that says, "Now introducing Maisey. . ." I knew that had to be my girl's name. A hitch was put in my get-along, however, when the breeder told me that she had to have a name that began with the letter P because Maisey was from the P litter, whatever the heck that means. This put me in a real tizzy as my hubby's first language is Arabic and there is no P sound in it; every English word with a P comes out sounding like a B (puppy becomes bubby, popcorn is bobcorn, etc). The thought of being forced to name my puppy something that my hubby couldn't even pronounce correctly troubled me considerably until I remembered that she could have one name on her AKC registration but be called something else. So, officially she is Patsy (as in Patsy Cline, my favorite singer of all time) but she's really just Maisey.


----------



## Fade2Black

2 late 2 edit my other post. For my Havoc's C.K.C Purebred Dog certificate of registration. Tracy wanted 3 names beginning with J. So I wanted something unique I didn't think anyone else or maby a few ever had. I never saw it on any of those name listings. So for the 1st choice I picked "JustInCredible". Tracy said she loved the name so Havoc official name (just got the paperwork) is JustInCredible Bullinger.....


----------



## ChrisGayle1

I named my German shepherd Bojo..i was watching a cartoon i can't remember the name actually..so my father brought in this cute dog who was a GS....so i kinda liked the name Bojo and i instantly named him that..


----------



## erfunhouse

Metro was named after LAPDs Metro division (and yes, I did run into a Metro cop and had to explain the name lol) due to hubby's work. Sabo is named after a depleted uranium round--strongest missile the military has, and he'd have to be strong to care for us and help us over come our grief. So far so good. At one point I had rescued a depressed looking shepherd from the streets, so I named her Loki- Greek god of chaos, and well, she was very dog aggressive and jumped two fences out of the backyard to attack a guy walking his dog. She ended up in a rescue because of the aggression, but I will forever be cautious of giving names hoping to spark some life into a dog. 

All the ferrets are named after X-men characters, Karma, Chaos, Logan and Gambit. The cats are random- Brian (dog on family guy) and Caviar (hubby's childhood cat). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62

Roxy from the musical Chicago -- still can't decide on a AKC name...every time I think I'm there I'm not


----------



## OUbrat79

My boxer MAK is named after my 3 previous boxers, Mavrick, Ace, and Kaos. 

My GSD is well named Ammo, kind of self explanatory. Not sure why we picked it. Guess because Springfield or Smith & Wesson seemed to long. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Switchblade906

When we choose a name my wife and I get a couple that we like and then we see what one out 2-1/2 year old son can say the best lol.

I don't know what we are going to do when hes old enough and can say all of them lol....


----------



## acook0910

My dutch shepherd is Kimber and ill be getting my gsd pup in a few weeks and her name is Binelli "Elli" for short.


----------



## Rbeckett

My girl came from a foundation for training PTSD Service Dogs, her full name is Independence and we call her Indi for short. Nearly all of the puppies bred on this site have similar names or follow a similar theme. I think since Indi is still going to complete her training after a break that her name is very appropriate since I too am disabled and confined to a wheel chair most of the time. She was originally given to me as a forever home for a dog that was removed from training, but has made such good progress with my wife and I that she has been invited back to complete her training with me as her disabled person. So it has worked out unbelievably well and her story will end very similarly to the story book way it originally started out to be. The others were Pi from math, Paddy O'dog arrived on St Patricks day, Airy was a gentle breeze, Doofus was just that, Hally is the Noble Golden, and Sassy was my child like Rottweiler.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## aphrodite

Ace: I was raised in a household of master card players!
Ark: Found it out of a baby's book. Not very creative. Hehe


----------



## ODINsFREKI

Freki is one of two wolves that were at the left and right foot at the throne of Odin in Valhalla. Odin is my son's name. Freki is the fierce one and Geri is the greedy one. If I get a female in the future it may be Geri. 

Norse Mythology


----------



## Jess

Yep, my boy is also from Norse Mythology. I named him Loki. Of course everyone seems to think its from The Avengers movie but only because that is the Loki a lot of people know


----------



## rgrey

Charles Balto Barkin- Because I watched WAY too many cartoons when I was in college and got my first shepherd.

Inga-She came with that name and it fit her perfectly.

Surefire's Kodiak Bear- he looked like a little bear cub all fuzzy and round when we picked him up. He was Koda till he hit 9 and then (for some reason) he became the Ol Man most of the time.

New Puppy-We can't decide!!! Poor guy has gone through 8 names in the past 48 hours and none seem to fit. Right now we're down to Westley, Thorin, Remy, and Baron. He's starting to answer to Puppy since that's all my daughter will call him.


----------



## Pmcman14

Grizzly- the first thing he did when I picked him up and got him into my truck was grab my can of Grizzly dip in his mouth, the name was perfect because he looks like a mini Grizzly bear.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729

DOGS:
Cheeko- I got him as an adult and this was already his name.
Dronimoe- After the Native American, but I didn't know how to spell it properly as a child ;P
Kiba- Retired police dog, I named him after one of my favorite characters in the anime Wolf's Rain
Dakoda- When I brought Koda home, I needed a name I could tolerate that my mother would like so that things would flow more smoothly when I got her home. 
Nashoba- Nashoba means wolf, and Shoba definitely looked/looks wolfy! 
Acheron- Ash's litter theme was mythology, and I recently reread the book Acheron by Sherrilyn Kenyon. I love the character and he is an Atlantaen god, so it stuck!

CATS:
Kaliska- The meaning is coyote chasing deer, which fit because Kali thought she was a canine! 
Apollymi Simi- Named after 2 female characters in Acheron by Sherrilyn Kenyon. Apollymi is a goddess of destruction (in a way) and Simi is a silly demon. I thought they fit.


----------



## AussieLady

Lady was initially "Missy" but with our parrot "Max" it got a bit confusing for my fiance and I haha. He would also keep calling her "him" so after a day we switched it to "Lady" and it's stuck! She's 9 weeks old tomorrow and between her and the parrot it's quite a handful at night haha


----------



## Onethinmint

I absolutely adore naming things. There is something so weirdly satisfying in coming up with the perfect name!

Kaylee: our Fila Brasileiro was named after a character in the show "Firefly" at the time we had another Fila (she passed away a few years ago) who was named Serenity. Serenity got her name because we adopted her from Fila Rescue the day that the movie "Serenity" came out in theatres. I had decided almost two years before she was born that Kaylee would be Kaylee. 

Gideon: our male Bouvier ended up with the name just because I really liked the name Gideon. He was a couple weeks before we actually got to meet him in person and it fit him great. His registered name is "Keylargo's not user friendly" which he grew into quite well.

Harper: our female Bouvier was named Harper just because well it seemed a very good name for a dog that is a very strong minded, high strung, puzzle solving, highly intelligent, princess of a dog. Again she was Harper before she was born and Harper she remained! Her registered name is "Keylargo's I aim to Misbehave" and my goodness doesn't she just. 

Kimball: our male German Shepherd went through several names before he turned out to be a Kimball. It just seemed to fit him. He is scary smart sometimes and very focused and definitely a "Kimball" then other times he gets distracted by anything and acts like a complete fluff head - those days he is a "Kimmy". He is my husbands dog and my husband registered him as "Let me Facet he Peril" - we shall see if he grows into it or not.


Beth & Crew


----------



## brembo

New rescue has a wonky eyeball. All cloudy and whatnot. He came from the shelter with the name JoJo, which is fine and dandy, but he didn't respond to it. So, being a perfect time to create a new name I jumped on the chance. I took a horrid picture of him on the couch wherein the camera flash made his eye gleam a menacing green...and it reminded me of a Marvel superhero named Cable.

Here he is:



He's a time traveler that is good, but his methods of getting results often get him in trouble. He's way over powered, in that pic he has smoked the red hulk, spiderman, wolverine, captain america and iron man. His main arc is saving the world from another time traveler, takes over the world to gather resources and humanity fights back. He slaps the X-Men around like punks, makes the Avengers look like a pack of kindergarteners and goes one on one with the Silver Surfer and wins. Guess who is a comic nerd? Anyway, his eye glows when he is using his telekinesis, alot like that picture I took of my dog Cable. So I named my dog Cable. It's a butch name too and not common at all.


----------



## ODINsFREKI

Jess said:


> Yep, my boy is also from Norse Mythology. I named him Loki. Of course everyone seems to think its from The Avengers movie but only because that is the Loki a lot of people know


LOL! My buddy has a hound named Loki. He kinda wishes he didn't because he acts just like Loki! 

Awesome name! In our circle, we have Odin, Loki, Freki, Geri, Thor and Freya.


----------



## dioworld

longlong, my long hair boy


----------



## Saphire

Just slip out the back, Jack, make a new plan, Stan*Don't need to be coy, Roy, just listen to me*Hop on the bus, "GUS", don't need to discuss much*Just drop off the key, Lee, and get yourself free


----------



## barbas929

I came up with quince just because i like that name and his previous owner had named him "whiskey joe" which considering his past home i wanted him to forget everything about it and the @#$$%%^& who owned him or stole him


----------



## Microeyes

He was gifted to me while i was watching the movie King Arthur. he sat on my lap and was fixated on the screen and every time the name Arthur or Arthorius was mentioned during the movie he would move his head side wise so i just named him Arthur. lol


----------



## LeahCoffman

We chose to name her Holly because we got her just before Christmas.


----------



## kimi

Codi(11 yr od GSD Girl)-we all 4 agreed. no significance
Jackson(3 yr old GSD boy)-after a town in TN where our family is from
Memphis(2 yr old kitty)-town in TN where our family lives somewhat close to...


----------



## ttrelfa3

*Good Name?*

I am thinking about naming my Solid Black GSD when I get him next month "Ghost" Think Ill have any problem with it being only one syllable?


----------



## ZebsMommy

My GSD was named Zeb after my DH's childhood GSD that saved his life from a rabid animal. He was a toddler, sitting outside in the grass while his mom was hanging the laundry and out of nowhere a gopher came running towards him. Before his mom even knew what was happening Zeb had chased it off into the woods.  So we named our first GSD in his honor. We are wanting to egt another shepherd and are still playing with names for that one.


----------



## WendyM

Morgan because it seemed to fit her better than Captain and we wanted to name her after something we love.


----------



## shugarhey

WendyM said:


> Morgan because it seemed to fit her better than Captain and we wanted to name her after something we love.


Love it! :toasting:


----------



## shugarhey

Our family brainstormed to come up with a powerful unique name for our boy. We didn't decide until after saw him. It fits him perfect.


----------



## Loneforce

Jonas = Gift of God, also means Destroyer....... Both fit him well  Actually I can't say that. He has never destroyed anything. He is a good boy and I am proud of him!


----------



## Brindle

I enjoy reading how folks picked their dogs' names, what a fun thread.

*Jake* - GSD/Akita mix, came from the shelter as "Bob" because of a docked tail (who does that?), my Mother-in-law took one look at him and said "that's no Bob, that's a Jake!" It stuck

*Sammie* (Samantha) - Greyhound mix rescue, came with her name. She'd been bounced around to so many families, we wanted to keep something consistent in her life.

*Gerda* - GSD, we wanted something German, unique and with meaning. After a lot of research and "nays" from DH, the name that means "Protector" prevailed. It remains to be seen if she will live up to her name! Her full name is "Boone's Ruby Wanderlust" Boone - hubby's father's nickname (a tribute), Ruby - my Great-Grandma's name and because of the red in her coat, and Wanderlust because she ran away on us once for 3 hours and put the fear of God into us!


----------



## Kaun

*Bella* (Border Terrier) was named by the breeder and I hated it at first, especially since it was around the time Twilight was super popular. Me and my husband couldn't agree on anything else so it stuck.

*Tosca* (GSD) was a name suggested by my husband. He likes Italy but operas not so much so I have no idea how he came up with this one. It was slightly unusual and had a nice ring to it so I agreed. 
The only downside with her name is that when pronounced quickly it can sound like two Icelandic words with a different meaning... Tuska (mop) and Taska (bag). So I tend to overexaggerate the "tosh" part


----------



## Diesel_Maminka

I get a lot of crap for Diesel name. 

I used to own a power stroke 250 and people thought that's why but actually his coat- when in the sun- looks like old diesel oil that you see on the ground. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka

Boomer, my daughter had the name before we got the dog. It's a zombie from some video game 

Don't ask lol


----------



## mbussinger166

lalachka said:


> Boomer, my daughter had the name before we got the dog. It's a zombie from some video game
> 
> Don't ask lol


HAHAHA Boomer I love that, does he explode when you get near him.


----------



## lalachka

mbussinger166 said:


> HAHAHA Boomer I love that, does he explode when you get near him.


You played the game?)))))) they explode in there?


----------



## LaRen616

I already had a name theme going when I got my GSD. I had a Chaos and a Wicked. I liked the word Sinister and thought it would be a great name for a solid black male. I sometimes call him Sin or Sinny. 

I chose Draco's name because I am a huge Harry Potter fan and I loved Draco Malfoy's character.


----------



## Springbrz

Ziva = Brightness; Brilliance in Hebrew. My DH is of Jewish decent. And more importantly a* huge* NCIS fan. The character Ziva, played by Cote de Pablo, is a strong, intelligent, focused, bad a** woman with yet a loyal, soft, caring, sensitive side. 
Our Ziva is so far living up to her name. Well most of the time...she's only 6 mo. old


----------



## jlhorowitz36

Mila (me lah)- we thought a german name would be appropriate. This name appeared to be of many origins somehow, however it's also derived from the name Emily which I found is german. I wanted something pretty and unique that she wouldn't share with every other dog at the animal hosp I work at. So Mila it is and I think it's perfect for her. We found there weren't a huge number of pretty german names that were nice for a dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz

jlhorowitz36 said:


> Mila (me lah)- we thought a german name would be appropriate. This name appeared to be of many origins somehow, however it's also derived from the name Emily which I found is german. I wanted something pretty and unique that she wouldn't share with every other dog at the animal hosp I work at. So Mila it is and I think it's perfect for her. We found there weren't a huge number of pretty german names that were nice for a dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hehehe. Mila was on my name list for our girl. Hubby didn't like it. Just goes to show what he knows...lol! 
Beautiful name for a beautiful girl!


----------



## Black Kali

Mila in my language means "dear", "darling", "sweet" "gentle"...  

My dog, *Kali*: Hindi myth name of the wife of Shiva, meaning the black one and devourer of time.

I saw her when she was 5 weeks old and I knew that name will fit her


----------



## Suburbandiva

We named Revy after Revelstoke Mountain in British Columbia. We are avid skiers/snowboarders and wanted to her to have a snow culture name. Unfortunately some mountain names don't abbreviate well (like Killington and Aspen), but Revy sounded cute.

If we get a second dog we may name him Stowe.

We decided on the ski theme after lots of arguments. Our last name is White, and our daughter really wanted to name her Betty :/, but my husband wanted to give her a Star Wars name and my son wanted a Lord of the Rings name. But we all love skiing and snowboarding, so Revy it is!


----------



## lhczth

I had a terrible time with my most recent "F" litter. With the three I still had here, I finally decided on Feanor (spirit of fire), Felarof (valiant, strong), Firien (mountain). Firien is called LB which started out as "little bit" and has now become "little bitch". . All three names are from J. R.R. Tolkien.


----------



## Kahrg4

Cafall was named for a dog in a book I loved as a kid (Grey King Rising). After I had already named him I found out that it is thought to be the name of King Arthur's dog or horse. The books did have a Pendragon theme so just goes to show the author did more name research than I did. 

Finder was named thusly because he kept 'finding' me. Over the course of 10 months I came across him on two websites and three craigslist listings. Finally we were able connect and give the poor kid what he was looking for. Finder found his forever home.


----------



## jlhorowitz36

Springbrz said:


> Hehehe. Mila was on my name list for our girl. Hubby didn't like it. Just goes to show what he knows...lol!
> Beautiful name for a beautiful girl!


Ha I had some convincing to do. My fiancé was leaning toward maya but I couldn't find any way to call it a german name so I won and now he loves it.  I think it's a lot more unique than maya (though maya is a beautiful name too). Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36

Springbrz said:


> Ziva = Brightness; Brilliance in Hebrew. My DH is of Jewish decent. And more importantly a* huge* NCIS fan. The character Ziva, played by Cote de Pablo, is a strong, intelligent, focused, bad a** woman with yet a loyal, soft, caring, sensitive side.
> Our Ziva is so far living up to her name. Well most of the time...she's only 6 mo. old


Ziva is also a beautiful and unique name! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crackem

I asked my wife what we should name them and she told me


----------



## JRZ91

I named Nitro off a recommendation from my dad actually. Were big drag racing fans and one of the types of fuel they use is Nitromethane. Naturally I thought to myself that would be a great name for a strong, confident German Shepherd. Thank goodness he's lived up to his name.


----------



## panzerandpaizley

We picked Panzer for our big boy for obvious reasons. For the girl I wanted a girls name since I have all boys human and other wise so I chose Paizley. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh

We got Jake from the Breeder when he was 4 months Old. (His first owner never had a Dog before him and discovered that he was Allergic to Dogs and returned him to the Breeder). As Jake was from the "J" litter and his name was Jaguar, we wanted something shorter and simpler that started with a "J". My wife came up with the name in no time.


----------



## alexg

My first GSD puppy arrived when Boris Becker (German tennis player) was at the top of the game. The kennel name we got the puppy begins with B and it was a 'B' litter. So this is how my black and red puppy got his name.


----------



## Ben Talos

*A dog nature*

I came up the name wispa because of the way he would sneak up on the other dogs and chomp thier ears when I first got him as a rescue dog. He was sneaky and a bit mean back then. The name wispa suited his nature as he never growled or barked, just chomped without warning.

Hes alot better behaved these days, and he does occasionally bark, still Im a great believer in chooseing a name that fits the animals personality. rather the common names.


----------



## Fox944

Official name is Riddermark's Cyprus Von Omeragic. We call him Cyprus. We came up with dozens of names and came down to 3. Named him once we brought him home as we thought Cyprus was most fitting.


----------



## Sergeantsays

When my father in law retired from Police work after 41 years he still answered the phone "sergeant" for years after. He would drag out the word SEEERJANT! and my Hubby and I would think that was funny. My father in law passed away in 2001 but Sergeant K is here! And he would have loved him...


----------



## df1960

We are both into MASH - we watched the series when we were young and now we still watch all the reruns..............so Hawkeye come from MASH.

He's as goofy as Hawkeye in MASH was.


----------



## trcy

For my first GSD, I had the name chosen years before we got him. I just loved the name Riley. 

For the new puppy his litter is "K" so we had to choose a K name. Well, we didn't have to, only for registration, but I figured we should just use that name. We chose Kaleb because it means, "Whole-Hearted" or "Faithful".


----------



## Ava_Shepsky

Just wanna say , I love this thread! Read all 21 pages lol!

Ava's name was actually Charlie B when I first got her. Charlie is my cats name so that was a no. (I wanted to name the cat Linus but the entire family went behind my back and just started calling him Charlie ) And whats the B for? lol Maybe for Blue? (Which is what my mother would've named her if I had let her .) But there are too many blue eyed dogs named blue already. Mine wasn't going to be one of them. 

Ava apparently means life according to some websites and is Hebrew. But that has nothing to do with why I chose it. 
We raised and bittle fed a litter of puppies at the shelter where I work, which is what originally got me thinking about getting a new pup and I almost kept the one I named Ava. Her new owners ironically have named her Blue now hahaha (she is a Blue nose pitbull ter) so the name Ava became available again and it actually stuck so she's Ava  Sometimes Avalyn, AvaLee, Avey or just A. 

My chihuahua is named Romeo. After the Dominican bachata singer Anthony "Romeo" Santos since my chi was born in the Dominican Republic and growing up I was a huge Aventura fan. Also my chihuahua whines a lot! for everything. So we make fun and say he is singing! His nick names include Rome, Romie, Rome-a-lome, Pupups, or just Ro. 

My Pom who just passed :'( was named Pepito by his last owner who was elderly and passed away. He was more than ten years old when we got him so we didn't change it we just called him Pepi for short. His nicknames: Gordi (means little fatty in Spanish), Viejo (old man, also Spanish), & Peperoni (my little cousin came up with that one lol) 

I also have two parrots. Loquito (little crazy) I call him Loqui for short. It is pronounced Loki but spelled differently to match the Spanish meaning. And I have a female named Lila (I wanted both L names). Pronounced Leela like the character from the cartoon Futurama but again spelled Spanish. 
So that's all of them


----------



## OttoB

I was looking for a two-syllable name ending in "O", following classical dog-naming guidelines. I also wanted something German, which helped narrow it down. I was going back and forth between Otto and Milo, but Otto won. Also happens to be the last name of my eldest son's favorite teacher this year


----------



## KonaKoffee

I love this thread too! 

At the shelter Kona was "Hoover." My kids basically picked the puppy so on the wait out of the facility I said "her name is Kona." Nobody in the family argued with me so it stuck.

I picked it because Kona, Hawaii has been our favorite vacation destination for the past 17yrs. It's funny because for the first week I accidentally called her "Cali" for some reason. I thought about changing it but didn't. I threw in the Koffee part because she is black.


----------



## WGSD Nikko

Nikko's name came from the city in Japan where my husband and I were in after we got married (we were stationed over there). His name is so fitting because his favorite toy is this little monkey and Nikko, Japan has these cute lil monkeys running all around! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sutton c.

Springbrz said:


> Ziva = Brightness; Brilliance in Hebrew. My DH is of Jewish decent. And more importantly a* huge* NCIS fan. The character Ziva, played by Cote de Pablo, is a strong, intelligent, focused, bad a** woman with yet a loyal, soft, caring, sensitive side.
> Our Ziva is so far living up to her name. Well most of the time...she's only 6 mo. old


Ziva's name was already picked before my boyfriend and I got her. I knew I wanted a little girl and I knew I wanted her name to be Ziva. I too am OBSESSED with NCIS. A little cliche as i'm in the military but I love the character and everything you said describes our little 12 week old to a T. I saw this forum and decided to read through all 21 pages starting from the back to see if anyone else had used it and sure enough, on the 3rd page  great thread though! loved reading through all the stories!!


----------



## germanshepherd07

Will not say but it has something to do with Germany and WWII. Not a Neo-Nazi. It was a joke but the name just stuck because I didn't want Pixie. It's Eva. You do the research.


----------



## Nikitta

My female is named Jasira. I got it from a name-your-dog GSD website. My male is Xerxes. I got that from the Greek god ( he thought he was ) who the Spartans held off with only 300 men. I think I pronounce it different though.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

I Googled German names meaning "protector" and came up with Varick, which means protector and ruler. It suits him. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dbrooke407

Nikitta said:


> My female is named Jasira. I got it from a name-your-dog GSD website. My male is Xerxes. I got that from the Greek god ( he thought he was ) who the Spartans held off with only 300 men. I think I pronounce it different though.


It's normally pronounced "zerk-sees" I believe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343

We went with military names and other names of stuff we like. We ended up with Rogue (after the beer). We live in Oregon and Rogue is an Oregon brewing company, thought it fit the pup and us.


----------



## WateryTart

Breitbach343 said:


> We went with military names and other names of stuff we like. We ended up with Rogue (after the beer). We live in Oregon and Rogue is an Oregon brewing company, thought it fit the pup and us.


Love it! That's a good brewery! I've only seen the Dead Guy Ale here and it isn't my type of beer per se, but it's quality. I'll have to keep my eyes open for others. The best beer bar around here is currently closed, so I've not been out sampling as much stuff lately.

In short, I approve. 

Fun thread, too. I will have to 1) win a bet and then 2) come up with a name...


----------



## Mr. D

After the great Benjamin Franklin. Wife came home and said Franklin. It was around the 4th at the time. I thought she was referring to Franklin the Turtle on Nick Jr. I had a list. Franklin seemed to fit.


----------



## Eiros

I named my boy Blackjack (Jack) because when he was born, they gave him a black ribbon collar to tell him apart from the others. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Itzhak is named after the famous violinist (I play the violin) & we found Garrison researching German shepherd history (military camp/German shepherds were used/etc). I only name my animals with unique names. My other GS was Yaddo after a famous garden & retreat here in Saratoga. Artists, composers, etc. apply for a stay & are totally secluded from the world in total privacy. The public NEVER knows who is there. Edgar Allen Poe actually wrote part of The Raven there! The gardens are open to the public & are gorgeous. Figured a GS could have that name.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

I had always thought the name Phoenix would be a cool name for a GSD. He is named after the mythical bird, that when it dies it turns to ash, but is re-born from the ashes. He isn't named after the city  I didn't realize how fitting that name would be until I got him from the breeder. That was an aweful place, the place where he was bred. He was dirty, full of worms, and had been bullied by the breeders son. So, in affect he rose from the ashes into the beautiful red and gold dog he is now


----------



## pandagirl813

*names*

I named my black GSD Bella because It means beautiful in Spanish and Italian also her name used to be Layla so it was close(so she wouldn't get confused).

i was thinking about naming her Lupe because it means wolf in Spanish,or maybe sakura(means cherry blossoms in Japanese) but neither seemed to suit her.

i have a friend that has 2 GSDs she got 7 yrs ago. she was going to name them honey and biscuit but her dad wanted a manly name so they became honey and trooper.


----------



## janr

I named my sable girl "Brigitta" after the girl in the sound of music. She is a rescue and my first GSD and I just love her.


----------



## burdock87

Hubby's male's name is Bullet. I think _everyone_ has a Bullet GSD. I don't know how he got the name, but it seems to fit, I guess.

I'm trying to convince him I want a dog of my own that I can train from a pup. I want to name her Quinn (just because it's not a name I hear everyday), Maat (the goddess of justice) or Eos ("dawn")


----------



## Jaeger's Mom

We named our GSD jaeger. It means hunter in German. I wanted a German name and this one was just it. Got the idea from jaegermister (the alcohol). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hunter's name has special meaning behind it, but nobody knows that but me... don't plan on telling anyone, either! My puppy's name is going to be one I've made up myself. I like names nobody else has.


----------



## LaRen616

Wild Wolf said:


> I like names nobody else has.


Same here! I LOVE unique names! Seriously though, I hope you name your puppy Zaphira! lol

I am a HUGE Harry Potter fan though and I wanted to have a Dal puppy and name him Draco for years now, then I found my breeder and she had a litter on the ground. The sire of the litter is "Dakota's Dark Mark" and she has several other Dals named after Harry Potter characters, it was like we were meant to be!

So because the character Draco ended up getting a dark mark it just all seemed to fit. I registered him as "Dakota's Unbreakable Vow" because Severus Snape and Narcissa Malfoy made the Unbreakable Vow that Snape would protect Draco.

So it was PERFECT! :wub:


----------



## Eiros

Our new pup we named Warden, like a jailhouse warden. There was just something tough and awesome about it, and he's a big sable boy so I thought it fit! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 19Joanne86

Buzz was named by my four year old after Buzz Lightyear  It just seemed to stick x


----------



## halo4me

My dog named Austin after Austin Power
Hilarious funny character just like him^_^
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beccanecka

Our girls name is Riven. Hubby plays league of legends and that's a characters name on there. Also we both are really into lord of the rings. So it would also apply towards Rivendale. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill

When Stahl was small he was tough and strong like steel nachmans Herman van Stahl aka nightwatchmans warrior of steel

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OrangeJillius

Johnny- He was named after another shelter dog, strangely enough. When my husband and I were visiting shelters we fell in love with this black lab/rott mix who was named Big John (he was about 125 pounds too!). If we had not had cats, we probably would have gotten him. So when we adopted our Johnny (who the shelter named Duck) we named him in honor of the dog we could not adopt.

Abby- We knew we would be getting her within a few weeks of July 4th so I went with Abigail Adams, we call her Abby for short. Plus Abby sounds cute with Johnny 

Growing up I had a dog named M&M, he was a yorkie and we had to follow some kind of naming guidelines with him (maybe an AKC thing I don't know, I was 10) So he was called Mischief Maker of Toyland, we called him M&M for short. I also had a dog named Trevor and I named him after the boyfriend in Candyman. I was 13 and really getting into horror movies, the night before picking up Trevor, I watched Candyman (and then had nightmares).


----------



## LaBeef

Augustus LaBeef McCrae: AKA Gus. Was named after Augustus McCrae on Lonesome Dove (Robert Duvall). LaBeef was just thrown on there for the AKC papers because i enjoy calling him LaBeef


----------



## BellaLuna

Bella came with her name and I felt bad changing it so we kept it..

Gatticus was named after the TV show Spartacus. There was a warrior with that name and I liked him and the name...

Plus we wanted something kind of different.. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Hunter's Dad

Hunter's name when we got him from the Rescue was Champion, But when my wife met him she took his face in her hands and said, "Thats my Hunter Boy" it stuck.


----------



## SusiQ

Raven got her name b/c she was nearly all black when we picked her out - of course, that's changed since she's older, but my son also is an Edgar Allan Poe fan - thus her AKC name: Quoth the Raven!


----------



## ddrGSD88

I came up with Gunner for my puppy because its an awesome name...and my American Eskimo name is Yuki, we named her that because she is white and "yuki" means snow in japanese


----------



## Audrey

*Jasper*

What a mess! When I first brought Jasper home we named him Bruno...a week later he still wasn't recognizing his name. So While working with him one day I told my husband he is acting like a Gumbadi! Its an Italian word that I always associated with a stubborn Italian who you love anyway because hes family. In the old neighborhood all the older Men would call each other their gumbadi or gumba. I will be darned if he didnt respond to it :crazy: so for a few days he was called gumbadi. Then I had a dream that we were calling him Jasper. I woke up and thought, thats a name I can live with. Thank god..he responds to it and I love it......gumbadi is a stupid name for a dog!

Jasper means precious gem, and thats my boy!:wub:


----------



## RaisingALitter

My female is named: Leila Raine (Leila= means dark beauty and Raine= because it rained all day on the day i got her, i spelled it that way after a character in a rp forum that i enjoyed)

My male is named: Remy Lebeau (Had to name him with an "R" and my husband is a huge comic book fan) 

My brother is getting one of my puppies and he is naming him: Jager (which means Hunter in German)


----------



## tacticalseries

I chose Mieka it is Michelle in German. I was trying to think of a really pretty german girl. The spelling was my choice so it is different. I will be honest my choice came to be from a movie I enjoyed called "Euro Trip" the main trip was to find this beautiful german girl named "Mike" pronounced "Mieka" comment for our Michelle. It matches perfect she is my beautiful German girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bibaxt

Adolph and Rudolph, because of what they mean in German 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lennyb

Diego was named after the saber tooth tiger in ice age and bandit because he tries to take off with everything that isn't bolted down.


----------



## GSD Dad

We all thought Thor was a pretty solid name for our sable GSD, plus our two human sons love superheroes. Naturally, when we decided to get a brother for Thor, Loki was on top of the list of choices. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindadrusilla

The word Magic just came to my mind one day when I came home to Wolverine, except that it was spelt with a "k" at the end - Magick.

So I had to change his name... 

Wolverine cos gsds look like a wolves! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChunksDad

We bred our female Tascha and had eight pups which we cared for and eventually sold off except the pick which we kept. We had the opportunity to watch pack dynamics and individual behavior and chose the one who exhibited the most WL tendencies. He was the largest in both weight and height but some of which was puppy blubber... We gave him the name Chunk because he was so big and just seemed to run thru the other pups... He has since slimmed down and isn't quite the bully he was as a littermate but the name still stuck.. His German name (when he titles) is Brocken Von... which literally means Chunk....

Phil


----------



## robeangyalchen

*Zeus VS Tyson *

By searching gsd names in various website and their meaning, i tried naming my GSD "Zeus", But people kept asking me, "what kind of name is Juice?" (I live in nepal and english is sometime people's second to third language) and i kept telling them, it's not juice it's Zeus, the father of....after countless of explaining everyday..to everybody, so i changed his name to Tyson  i still call him Zeus sometimes..it's kinda his nickname.


----------



## mcdanfam

Great post....love the story's. I wanted much cooler names and had a male and female name picked. My girls....did not care for the names I had picked. The LOVE Dr. Who, and Rose a girl in the show. Mildred was a "German" name so they shortened it to Millie Rose...for our female...they also love Jazz hence the name Miles Davis....they wanted to have two "m" names so they had to choose the jazz singer that would fit with Millie. 
We have a female cat, solid black... Because she was so shiny black they named her Elvis. They were 1 and 3 when they named her and did not understand girl names or boy names. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SpookyShepherd

We were looking for a P-name and hubby didn't want different registered and call names... so Piper was the name we both liked. Strider came with his name... although I'm tempted to try and change it to Stryder


----------



## ayoitzrimz

Einstein is Doc Brown's dog's name from Back to the Future  That's where we got the idea from, I was a huge fan growing up


----------



## jcarrigan21

We get our sable pup in a week and after countless hours of searching for the perfect name I found and loved the name Berrit for her  just seems to fit!


----------



## rjstrotz

*Good GERMAN names*

*Both of my GSDs are rescues. The first is from a family who could no longer keep a LARGE dog because she was too POWERFUL-- she is my first GSD, and I wasn't even specifically looking for this breed*
*(she was my first GSD, and I am so enthralled and delighted with this breed that I will always have a WELCOME sign on my front door for needy GSDs).*
*She came with the name ISABELLA. I tacked on two more names,*
*so her full first name is ISABELLA ISADORA ISOLDE-- she is 3 times an IZZY... so I call her IZZY.*

*My second was rescued from the desert of southern 
California. His first DOG RESCUER family named him ANGEL... I adopted him and thought his name too feminine.*

*I re-named him JOHANN... which is the GERMAN name of JOHN, which means GOD IS GOOD.... God was good to me when He*
*let me have this wonderful boy. He is a pure GSD.*

*I always have a list of good/meaningful *
*dog and cat names for future creatures that will enter my household. I always wait to see which name will be suitable and WORTHY of the next creature which joins my family.*


----------



## rjstrotz

*Cyprus*

*Cyprus is gorgeous; looks more like a Belgian Shepherd than GSD.*
*Fantastic breed, as loyal, intelligent and beautiful as a GSD.*
*God's Blessings on Cyprus.*


----------



## misslesleedavis1

The only way i was going to have it my way in my boyfriends home is if i let him pick our first dogs name, his name is Dexter yes after the tv serial killer. The other two came with names, we have shiloh and we have Tyson and i dont like them...but would never change them because its what they are used too.


----------



## brightspot

The cats:
See Fa ("sky blue" in Thai), blue point Siamese, rescue.
Harry, Ron, Hermione, her kittens 

The GSD (black and red):
Ser Wylie Aspenglow
We had a long list of TV/movie/book characters. Wylie won out.
The Ser because Game of Thrones uses it instead of Sir.
Aspen - for the color of his puppy ribbon collar
and Aspenglow for the John Denver song about the outdoors, friends and family.

Rainbow bridge: :halogsd:
Scouters Dogbert Callahan (golden)
Dr Indiana Jones (GSD mix)
Sweet Polly Purebred (black GSD)
Maximillion (GSD)


----------



## Courtney_Chambers

We wanted a strong name. Looked up some warrior names of people in the bible. My daughter chose his name. 'Silas' means "of the woods". We happen to live around a lot of trees haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valb

All of my pets have California themed names. Tamsen (still
the only one on almost-gone Dogster!) is from Tamsen Donner
of the Donner party, who was very courageous and turned down
chances at rescue to stay with her ailing husband. Sierra had
that name when we adopted her, which fit and she was 5 1/2
so we just kept it. Now Lillie (the only name my husband has
gotten to choose!!) is named for Lillie Coit, the great San 
Francisco character who dressed as a man so she could go
into bars and drink!!


Some of you have added kitties so I will: Gracie, from a litter
of 4 the shelter named George, Burns, Gracie, and Allen.
Lola, for Lola Montez, a dancer who entertained in the Gold 
Country of California. Dahlia, our little black kitty named for the
Black Dahlia murder case. (Too morbid for you?) And last but
very surely not least, the only little boy, named Sutter for
'Captain' Sutter of Sutter's Fort


----------



## halo2013

This is gonna sound ridiculous
But we got her shortly after. my dog Koda was killed. And to honor her we wanted to name our new dog around. So since she's in puppy heaven watching down on us we named our gsd hslo

LVT. N.Latham


----------



## Brindle

Krieger came with the name "Harley" and since we both have Japanese motorcycles, we couldn't keep that name! In all seriousness, though, we like German names with meaning that aren't so common. Krieger fits the bill, it means warrior and I haven't run across any other Kriegers in my travels.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

My husband did it. I blame him for Kayos, Havoc and Mayhem.


----------



## valb

^ :toasting:


----------



## havery

Our breeder's daughter had become attached to this sweetheart and named her Rose. We didn't really like Rose by itself, so we went to look at our old name lists from naming our daughter (she was only 9 months old when we got her. Sofie had been crossed off for being too popular, even though we both liked it. So we got our Sofie Rose 

Yann came already named.


----------



## Mister C

*renaming misnamed dogs*

Maybe this is odd but if I don't think a dog's name fits them then I give them a new name. I kept the name, Maddie, for the GSD we rescued but I don't always agree with names other people assign to their dogs.

Example 1: There is a really goofy, high strung Standard Poodle in the neighborhood. He is very excitable, a bit skittish, and submissive. His owners call him Caius after the courageous Roman general in the Shakespeare play Coriolanus. But that just doesn't fit him. He is not courageous at all--his own shadow makes him nervous. I call him Rodney. At first, his owner wasn't very happy with my name for him but eventually they got it and think it is funny.

Example 2: My niece has a WestyPoo that she named Coconut after the American Girl doll line which has a similar looking dog of that name. That is a name a child gives a dog and it had nothing to do with the dog's personality. The dog is a total affection hound and is always seeking attention--you can pet her for an hour but when you stop she nuzzles your hand for more. She is a bit feisty with an independent streak. I call her Sheila.


----------



## Thewretched

I was asking my sister for a name, and she mistyped, the typo was meeshka, we changed it to Mishka, and loved it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheplvr

I like good strong Biblical names. My son came up with Sarah. It fits her. She seems to "laugh". Although there will be no "mother of nations" coming from this Sarah.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004

I really wanted a Doctor Who name for my pup. I didn't know if I was getting a boy or girl, so I came up with a list. I really wanted to call her River Song (my favorite DW character). My brother pointed out that our recently deceased Rio means River in Spanish. After I picked her up, I tried out several different names. Stormageddon is the one that stuck. I mostly call her Stormie, but she does get called by her full name, also. Here is a link to a video showing where the name came from.
Doctor Who Stormageddon Clip


----------



## mcdanfam

gurlonfire2004 said:


> I really wanted a Doctor Who name for my pup. I didn't know if I was getting a boy or girl, so I came up with a list. I really wanted to call her River Song (my favorite DW character). My brother pointed out that our recently deceased Rio means River in Spanish. After I picked her up, I tried out several different names. Stormageddon is the one that stuck. I mostly call her Stormie, but she does get called by her full name, also. Here is a link to a video showing where the name came from.
> Doctor Who Stormageddon Clip


That is cute.....our Millie got her middle name "Rose" because my daughter are huge doctor who fans. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004

mcdanfam said:


> That is cute.....our Millie got her middle name "Rose" because my daughter are huge doctor who fans.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am a recent Whovian. My friends begged me for months last year to watch it and I refused because I had seen the 1st episode and thought it was boring. This time I stuck with it and fell in love. My mom did not like the name Stormageddon at first, but I think she's come around.


----------



## mcdanfam

gurlonfire2004 said:


> I am a recent Whovian. My friends begged me for months last year to watch it and I refused because I had seen the 1st episode and thought it was boring. This time I stuck with it and fell in love. My mom did not like the name Stormageddon at first, but I think she's come around.


My girls bugged me for months...I like you...am hooked....:-/ Will never look at angel statutes the same way...:-/ 

Adorable story! Great name! My girls loved it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nyx

Well Dante is supposed to be "Saetan" a character from a book series that I dearly love. But every one who has NOT read the series thought I was INSANE to name a dog 'Saetan'. Especially a large dark dog. So sitting by the fire we; myself and my brother went through a short list and Dante liked Dante the best.

My female when she was very, very little had these gray tipped long puppy hairs all over her legs. I was really worried that they were permanent, but, thankfully they were just puppy fuzz. Anyhow, she looked like she walked through ashes. And because Dante has a movie about a volcano, Dante's Peak we mused that the female walked through Dante's ashes. So we were going to call her 'Ashes' but none of us, her included, did not like the ending... ashes. So she is ASHER.


----------



## madis

We chose Alvin's name from a book called "a dirty job". It's a funny story by Christopher Moore. The book has more to it than the dog, but in the story, 2 large black dogs are sent up from the underworld to protect the new "Grimm reaper" who is a 2 year old human girl. The "H*ll hounds" are named Alvin and Mohammed and are eating machines who protect the little reaper with their lives.

It is not from the chipmunks, although I find myself sounding like Dave A LOT! Lol. AAALLLLLVIN!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

madis said:


> We chose Alvin's name from a book called "a dirty job". It's a funny story by Christopher Moore. The book has more to it than the dog, but in the story, 2 large black dogs are sent up from the underworld to protect the new "Grimm reaper" who is a 2 year old human girl. The "H*ll hounds" are named Alvin and Mohammed and are eating machines who protect the little reaper with their lives.
> 
> It is not from the chipmunks, although I find myself sounding like Dave A LOT! Lol. AAALLLLLVIN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



LOLOL I love that book. If you ever get a chance to listen to the audiobook narrated by Fisher Stevens, you will laugh so hard.


----------



## madis

dogfaeries said:


> LOLOL I love that book. If you ever get a chance to listen to the audiobook narrated by Fisher Stevens, you will laugh so hard.


Did we just become best friends? Lol I will pick that up! I have all his books


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

madis said:


> Did we just become best friends? Lol I will pick that up! I have all his books



Sorry to hijack this thread, but OMG Christopher Moore makes me laugh. And Fisher Stevens can come to my house and read all my books to me. When he starts talking like the Morrigan in A Dirty Job, I burst out laughing. And Lamb. Oh dear, lolol.... These are perfect for listening in the car when I go to dog shows alone.


----------



## JennaClair

I'm a huge classic rock fan, so automatically names like Hendrix, Axel, Ringo etc. came to mind. I just couldn't settle on one name until one day, I was sitting in the car and Stairway to Heaven came on, and then it hit me. Zeppelin. Not only does it pay tribute to one of the greatest bands of all time, but it's also German ?


----------



## dogfaeries

I wanted to give my male puppy a call name after one of the OKC Thunder basketball players. So Russell (after Russell Westbrook) it was! Plus it's just fun to say "Russellllllll!"


----------



## FirefighterGSD

Our guy is named "Arson" because my fiancé is a Lieutenant with the Fire Department and he's Black/Red


----------



## halo2013

FirefighterGSD said:


> Our guy is named "Arson" because my fiancé is a Lieutenant with the Fire Department and he's Black/Red


That's a cool name

LVT. N.Latham


----------



## FirefighterGSD

halo2013 said:


> That's a cool name
> 
> LVT. N.Latham


Thank you!


----------



## GRANBYsyztem

König.

My last name is Kong. And considering he is a GERMAN Shepherd, i went with König, which in German means "King"... which makes him King Kong  I think my next boy is gonna be Diddy. Diddy Kong.


----------



## JerryLee'sMom

My puppy's name is Jerry Lee when I was a little girl I loved the movie K-9 with James Belushi ever since then I have always wanted a German Shepherd and I wanted to name him after the dog in the movie lol.


----------



## wyoung2153

Commander Charlie Titan.

I wanted to name my frist dog Titan since I could remember.. of course had to fit, but I was determined. The Breeder said on his papers he had to have a "C" name because it was littler "C." I'm military and the phonetic for "C" is Charlie.. then, even though he has never met Titan, my dad, who likes to rename every pet with a different name (Roxy turns to Trixie, Angel to Devil, lol, he does this with every pet and they end up learning 2 names) started calling him Commander.. thus combining them all.. Commander Charlie Titan. 

Only realized recently, his name is Charly on his papers, not Charlie..


----------



## ilivenanigloo

My dad wanted to name her Wolf. I liked the name, but 1) it's masculine and 2) I wanted to name her myself. I was taking Latin at the time and named her Lupa, she-wolf. My next female will be Kila (made up) because it sounds cool and unique, and my male will be Axlu (Haida for Orca) because it represents power and intelligence.


----------



## Heissy

Breaking bad is my all time favorite show. Being a German Shepard and Heisenberg being a German name it was a no brainer. My wife hated the name at first and was against it but she has come around and loves it. She can't imagine him being named anything different. It's funny when people ask me his name they respond how cool it is I named him after breaking bad and how much they love that show. I always respond, what's breaking bad? I named him after Werner Heisenberg the German theoretical physicist. Most look at me like who? Then I laugh and admit its after BB.


----------



## Chelsea and bandit

We had our hearts set on Crixus Or Achilles before we met our boy. We knew we were getting a boy and had 3 to choose from. Our breeder talked us out of it. So after a 3 hour drive back home we created a list and come down too. Chase and Bandit. Chase seemed for a people name. So we went with Bandit. It fits very well since my partner is a police officer so we get a few giggles there. When he got to 4 months that's when he really lived up to his name, he loves and is fascinated with horses and has "stolen" 6 chickens that have wandered into the yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217

The kids picked Zoe and I thought it was cute  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSKnight

When I picked him up from the shelter, his name was Vito. However, there had been a recent murder in the news here where the suspect (later convicted) had chopped up his victim, put the parts in a bag and threw them over a hill.... so I just couldn't keep that name. But wanted something similar, so as to make the transition easier... hence... Viktor.


----------



## GSKnight

oh, I forgot to say... the "suspect's" name was Vito.  That's why i didn't keep the name.


----------



## kakarot

Kakarot's from Dragon Ball Z! Goku's Saiya-jin name. If you've seen the series, Karakot's a big name to grow into.. which I hope my pup does. Hahah.


----------



## graciesmom

Her call name is Jazz in recognition that aside from our love of german shepherds, music is a big part of our lives. Her registered name had to start with an "E" so her registered name is EllaFitzgerald Von Bullinger. Ella Fitzgerald, of course being the grand lady of jazz.


----------



## Glacier

I've always been into mythology and since we were moved to the 'A' litter it was either Atlas or Anubis. I just happen to like the jackal god more, so Anubis it is. Of course now I'm debating whether or not to keep Anubis as his call name.


----------



## GuterHund

I have always had a great lot of fun finding just the perfect name for my critters. I enjoy seeing how you have all selected the names for yours. It is so personal.
I will be needing a name in the near future for an addition to our family so I am currently on the hunt for interesting ideas. Their names always to seem to just happen around here. For example:

I acquired an adult GSD named Shelby. She loved to swim in our catfish pond.
I took Shelby to my vet for a wellness check. She had developed a pervasive mystery smell....(putrefied catfish doo doo ?)
Upon our entry into the exam room, the vet proclaimed...._*That's*_ a big dog, and _*stinky *_too! 
I did not want her feelings to be hurt so I said- "That would be *Miss Big Stinky* to you, sir!"
The smell was abated. 
The name stuck.


----------



## Drew Orleans

Having a hard time over here.

Getting a WGSD and my choices so far are:
Rayo-Spanish for beam or ray
Cane-Short for sugar cane (we're from Louisiana originally)
Rex-Main Mardi Gras parade (almost everything is white)
Nova-Supernova
Raiden-God of Thunder from Mortal Kombat
Zero-Dog from nightmare before Christmas. Also zero implies frozen and I', adopting a white.
Blaze-Fires... white hot...
Smoke
Ruffio-Just a cool name. The dog is all white so he won't have a Mohawk but might roll with this anyway.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Our pup is named Zenna... we put a z-litter spin on her maternal granddam's name which is Kenna.


----------



## AndreaLS687

Our pups name is Otto. we wanted it to be a german name so i let my husband pick out a few he liked. Out of the 4 I liked Panzer the best, but my 5 year old over ruled me and chose Otto.


----------



## Marzyn

My guy is "Ender"

I grew up reading Orson Scott Card book series "Ender's Game" (among a million others of course)

It's one of my all time favorite book series and since Ender is a genius and our GSD's are widely considered to be genius level dogs....seemed like a perfect fit!


----------



## HOBY

HOBY.....After one of my favorite TV Westerns as a kid. TRACKDOWN, starring Robert Culp as Texas Ranger Hoby Gilman.


----------



## nikon22shooter

Squirrel - animation movie "Up". Dog with ADD goes nuts over squirrel. My dog is a Border Collie who is just nuts in general haha. 

Gunner - I like guns, and got a new gun the day before I got Gunner. And I think Gunner is a strong name and I had a feeling Gunner was going to be a big strong dog and needed a name that would reflect it. 

Ozzie - he's my rescue. The shelter named him. I decided to keep it.


----------



## Hessa

Named her after Hestia- Greek goddess of hospitality and family life. 

Don't like more then one syllable though so turned it into Hessa. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stellastrong14

Stella, from " Detroit Rock City " : a Stella was what this group of friends called dolled up girls. A great movie just like a great puppy


----------



## RedIndae

Arkay from the video game series The Elder Scrolls. I'm a geek.


----------



## Brisco_dog

Back in the early 90's there was a show on T.V. called Brisco County Jr. I had a crush on the main charactor, Brisco. I knew back then that when I got a shepherd, he would be named Brisco. He gets called Mr. B a lot


----------



## KaiserandStella

I guess how I came up with my dogs names is kind of boring. No fun/interesting story to tell. Kaiser - I decided I wanted to give him a German name. Looked names up found one I liked and that's that. Stella - I was looking up names for her as well but couldn't find one that felt right. The ones I liked had too much similarity to my name and my dogs name. I don't like matchy-matchy, similar looking, and similar sounding names. After a while of looking I finally found a name I liked the look and sound of Stella. I don't care that it's associated with a certain movie. "Stelllaaa!"


----------



## kelli mims

Samantha (Sam) from I am legend


----------



## e.rigby

I had a puppy picture of my boy, I then proceeded to write names that came to me on little post it notes and put them up around the picture. Each day I would either add or remove names until there was one that just really seemed to match the puppy in the picture...


----------



## owens91

i like greek mythology alot and i know how big these dogs can get, if Ares was a boy it would of been Zeus. Ares sounds a bit mutual.


----------



## Bryce_

Echo was the name of a police gsd I once met. It stuck with me so my pup is now Echo.


----------



## Jakesworld

Jake originally was going to be "Odin" named after my 2nd GSD. ( I needed a strong name). My family didn't like that idea so after being almost "Syrus", "tanis" ,"Alder"(after the german chemist but my husband kept calling him "maple"). It was Jake , nice, masculine & EASY. It fits him. Although now my hubby calls him Ja-bu. "Loki" (RIP) was a ding dong, "Judaea"(RIP) was gentle sounding because I knew he would be so big and intimidating to some . We also have a "freya". I too like Norse names and Greek mythology.


----------



## njk

huge Legend of Zelda fan here, always told my partner if we ever have a daughter I would name her Zelda. He said no way (his home town has a strip club called Zelda's) and when we got our pup he said I could name her Zelda as he won't accept the name for a daughter. Originally I planned to get a male pup and name him Whiskey but when we ended up with a female I let him have his way.


----------



## LaRen616

njk said:


> huge Legend of Zelda fan here, always told my partner if we ever have a daughter I would name her Zelda. He said no way (his home town has a strip club called Zelda's) and when we got our pup he said I could name her Zelda as he won't accept the name for a daughter. Originally I planned to get a male pup and name him Whiskey but when we ended up with a female I let him have his way.


I love the Legend of Zelda, Nintendo 64 had the best Zelda game!!!!


----------



## Okin

I love dog names that end in an a. I am half Greek and my brother in law has a GSD mix named Zeuss and my Aunt has a GSD named Apollo so Athena seems to be a perfect fit.


----------



## Rmccoy

We debated a few days. I wanted a strong name based off a god or hero of some kind. Originally I was thinking Isis, but my wife didn't like it. We settled on Kali (after the Hindu goddess of war and death)


----------



## DellaWrangler

Della's a character from Dashiell Hammett's, "The Maltese Falcon" (and one feisty broad at that  Seemed to fit the pup's personality. I was looking for a two-syllable name, starting with a "D," to honor her predecessor - Dina.

Whenever the BF wants to get under my skin, he tells me that I named her after the "Twilight" girl, which is most definitely NOT the case. Grrrr!


----------



## kreese323

My first GSD, my sister and I were little kids and wanted to name her Snow White (because she was white as snow). Our parents thought it was too long so it was shortened to Snowy. 

My second GSD is named Skye. The names we had picked were Skye and Destiny. We chose Skye because she reminded us of clouds and added the 'e' to make it more feminine. Her middle name is Blanket. My sister just started calling her Skye Blanket and it stuck.


----------



## LeoRose

My Leo's official name is Speed Queen Leontine Von Washateria. I went to the Laundromat (known around here as a Washateria) with dirty clothes. I went home with clean clothes and a half dead 12 week old puppy. The Highland Washateria uses Speed Queen washers and dryers.

My mutt's official name is Ilka Of Pear Orchard Cemetery. You'll never guess where I found her.... Ilka came after I decided I wanted either a German or Celtic name for her. I made a list of about a dozen names, all German or Celtic, except for one lone Hungarian name. Um, yeah, she wound up with the Hungarian name because none of the others seemed to fit.


----------



## metcaj

Murphy, after medal of honor recipient Lt. Michael P. Murphy. KIA JUNE 28th 2005.


----------



## YORCHI

My daughter picked Daisy as our dogs name because she said that Daisy's are pretty and our dog is pretty too


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin

With my 2 current dogs:
The toy poodle was soooooo small when she was a puppy that I had to name her "Tiny". 

Ever since I watched the movie "All Dogs Go to Heaven" I knew that one day I would have a German shepherd named Charlie.


----------



## Maeuselchen Hasenherz

> My daughter picked Daisy as our dogs name because she said that Daisy's are pretty and our dog is pretty too


That's cute. :blush:

Our first dog, a Boxer was named Teobald short Teo. My mum wanted the short name, because she likes names that you can yell easily. XD
My dad said calling an animal Theodor, like the present of God, would be kind of blasphemic, so we sticked with the Germanic theud for people not with the greek theos for god. 
His second name Heinrich was because he was an H-litter. We also wanted a name that isn't in use so much, so that when we're calling it there aren't half a dozent children running our way. 

Our current dog is from Spain, so we wanted a Spanish name. Sancho Panza in his loyality to Don Quijote seems to fit a loyal, slightly fearful dog from Spain... 
pan e vino kind stuck because one of my sisters kept calling him "Sancholino pan y vino" as a reference to the cartoon series "Marcelino pan y vino".
We're bad at spelling in Spanish so it's an E instead of an y. "ORZ


----------



## Ellimaybel

The puppy we were supposed to get would have been a female. My husband got to pick this animal's name and he would have named her Samantha aka Sam. When I told him we were getting a male because our female got sold behind our backs he came up with the name Gunther. One day I was mad at Gunther and yelled out "GUNTHER JAMES GORDON!" Turns out James was my husbands Grandpa's middle name too. The full name stuck and he gets middle named when I'm not happy with him lol


----------



## John C.

Atticus5 said:


> One of my favorite fictional characters is Atticus Finch from the book "To Kill a Mockingbird". This character represents intelligence, empathy, sincerity and a deep loyalty. I figured, what better qualities to pass on to a GSD!
> The name Atticus fits him well


We're getting a GS puppy next week and have been debating names for the last month. Atticus is a top contender. Also for the character in To Kill a Mockingbird. I also like the name because, like Atticus, I am a lawyer.

BTW - I believe Gregory Peck, the actor who played him in the movie owned German Shepherds.


----------



## Thewretched

John C. said:


> We're getting a GS puppy next week and have been debating names for the last month. Atticus is a top contender. Also for the character in To Kill a Mockingbird. I also like the name because, like Atticus, I am a lawyer.
> 
> BTW - I believe Gregory Peck, the actor who played him in the movie owned German Shepherds.



Great name, go for it 



Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## GermanShepParents

I gave my GSD the name Gemma (gem-ma) after one of my favourite shows sons of anarchy. The character Gemma was Queen B.


----------



## mccdad

*Shadow Beast*

She got her name the first day she was home and we took her outside and she started chasing her shadow. She was also mostly black. Now she thinks its her job i.e. she follows me everywhere and gets very upset if she can't go with me.
EDIT: We also call her the beast cause she was very bitey and now just bulls through everything. Hence Shadow Beast.


----------



## SDG

Our breeder named the litter and try as we might we could not improve the name...so it stuck!


----------



## Scorask

We picked up Boston a few weeks after the Boston Marathon bombings and we wanted to name him something positive so we picked Boston. He has trully been a great dog and a blessing in my life no doubt.


----------



## jafo220

Very first dog was Elky, a Norwegian Elkhound. My next dog was a mixed GSD and something else named Bo. Then came Bo-II a pure bred Rottweiler. After that cam Honey/Molley a pure GSD. Then came Buddy, a pain in the blah blah Lab mix. Soon after came Speck, a pure GSD and then Rocky another pure GSD. Now we have Cruz. Cruz was named after our (then) new car a Chevy Cruze. To be honest, I wanted to name him either Floyd, Mason, Eli or Gunther but my family wasn't having that so Cruz popped in my head and they agreed. I also thought of Gus, but we already know a GSD named Gus so that was out. Besides Elky and Cruz, all the other dogs names were just names, not named for or after anything.


----------



## GatorBytes

When we go for a walk he's Investi-Gator
When he wants to play he's Insti-Gator 
When someone comes to the door he's Interro-Gator
When he digs a hole he's Irri-Gator
When we go for drive he's Navi-Gator


----------



## TommyB681

Her kennel/registered name is Penelope so we kept it. We call her Penny fro short


----------



## Huskerfan

Husker -- you guessed it. We are Nebraska Cornhusker fans!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Cheeko was named when we got him, I just changed the spelling to make it unique.
Dronimoe was named after the famous Native American, but I was a kid and didn't know how to spell the name properly.
Kiba was originally named Hans, but he reminded me of Kiba from Wolf's Rain so I renamed him that.
For Dakoda, I chose a name that my mom was fond of (I got her for my 16th birthday, and since my mom doesn't care for shepherds I wanted to suck up to her haha).
For Nashoba, she was my first sable so I looked for a NA name that meant "wolf." 
For Acheron, I named him after an Atlantean god (his litter theme was mythology) in a book series by Sherrilyn Kenyon (she also has an actual book called Acheron).

My fosterpup (a beagle) who I will be bringing home tonight will probably keep the name Bambi. It was given to her by the woman who rescued her. If I do change it, it will be to Rasha or Cerene (both of which mean deer/fawn) to keep with the idea of her current name.


----------



## GSTrainingAcademy

For my family's first puppy, which was also our first ever pet, I guess we weren't really creative since we were more focused on how cute the puppy was......so we ended up naming her Poppi (another way to spell puppy? Kind of?).

Just thought I'd share this since I thought it was quite funny. Sadly though, Poppi is no longer with us


----------



## A girl and her dog

From oldest to youngest: 

George: Chihuahua, 1.5yrs Named for the Bugs Bunny cartoon with the abominable snowman/monster "I will pet him and squeeze him and I will call him 'George'"

Nonny: GS/mix, 8mo Named after a cartoon character from Bubble Guppies. He was intended for my daughter who's favorite show that was at the time and she got to choose his name. Pronounced non-ee

B/Princess/Lil Girl/Baby Girl: APBT/Ridgeback mix, 8-9weeks Named "B" by my daughter who likes to be a puppy and call herself "B Puppy" after a dog we had for a short time. I really want to rename her, but B is probably going to stick.


----------



## A girl and her dog

GatorBytes said:


> When we go for a walk he's Investi-Gator
> When he wants to play he's Insti-Gator
> When someone comes to the door he's Interro-Gator
> When he digs a hole he's Irri-Gator
> When we go for drive he's Navi-Gator


This is awesome!! Was that on purpose or a fun coincidence?


----------



## JanaeUlva

GatorBytes said:


> When we go for a walk he's Investi-Gator
> When he wants to play he's Insti-Gator
> When someone comes to the door he's Interro-Gator
> When he digs a hole he's Irri-Gator
> When we go for drive he's Navi-Gator



Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

*Sailor*

Sailor midnight apocalypse

Sailor because I love all things nautical! Also because I feel there is some truth to the dog will live up to their name, so I wanted to give him a name that gives him something to strive for, something noble, brave, a sailor because you can always look up to them and they will get you through the roughest seas ;-)

Midnight cause he is black and that was my ex idea, and apocalypse because we are atheist and thought it would be hilarious to name him something like Armageddon, revelations, apocalypse, end of times, something biblical and scary. Hahahahhaah


----------



## Katy1985

Initially we were getting a puppy from the "L" litter. We liked the name Liesl. But.... we decided to hold off until the "M" litter, we still liked Liesl so we named her MonaLiesl. Liesl for short. She was tiny so we also called her pipsqueak, Pippa for short, She now comes to both Leisl or Pippa.


----------



## Unforgiving

Haven't officially named our dog, since its not due to be born until September 3rd ish, but...

11 Year old son has just been re-introduced to all the Star Wars movies and started a bit of a star wars fan club. So we decided it will be Vader for a boy, and un-decided for a girl as he really wanted to call it Padme, and I said **** no


----------



## Kkonradi

Unforgiving said:


> Haven't officially named our dog, since its not due to be born until September 3rd ish, but...
> 
> 11 Year old son has just been re-introduced to all the Star Wars movies and started a bit of a star wars fan club. So we decided it will be Vader for a boy, and un-decided for a girl as he really wanted to call it Padme, and I said **** no


That's my babies name!  and boy does he live up to it! You will have to post pictures when you get the little one!


----------



## Debanneball

My first shepherd female - hubby said 'imagine you are walking through the park calling your dog STELLA

My puppy male - Fritz. I wanted Dyson or Stanley, but hubby liked Fritz.


----------



## Tygerlynx

My fiance is a huge NBA/basketball fan. He named his female yorkie/shih tsu mix "MJ" after Michael Jordan. 
I decided to keep with the basketball theme and name my little GSD pup, "Kobe" after Kobe Bryant.


----------



## annap24

My adopted Lab mix was named Jigsaw by the shelter... I wasn't a fan of the name. My DH is a police officer so we wanted something relevant to that and Bandit just seemed to fit.

My adopted GSD was called Fantasia at the shelter. It didn't seem to suit her at all. Not sure where Reagan came from, it just kind of popped into my head but it totally fits.


----------



## JoeyG

Named my dog "Bo" short for Bolander. Friend of mine who was killed in 2008 while we were in Iraq. Could think of no better way to remember someone that meant so much to me. Since I love GSDs it seemed natural I chose a name dear to me


----------



## kburrow11

Basically made a list of names meaning friend, protector, or guardian, ended up with 27 names, narrowed it to 5, then gave her the name Vida (friend in Scottish) because it seemed to suit. She also answers to 'Puppen' (got the name as a combo of puppy and kraken, since when a friend was playing with her he'd always say "Release the kraken!")


----------



## car2ner

Riding home from our first trip to the breeder, I was reading lists of dog names. We tossed around Spock and Einstein but when I said Patton..BOOM, I knew that was it. My hubby worked with 3RD Army and it left quite and impression on him. 

Of course that doesn't stop the vet from calling him General. We also have a neighbor who calls him George.

And when his papers came back General George S Patton Jr III ...the third???? you mean there are two other owners who are as crazy as we are?


----------



## shanny86

We were coming home from picking my puppy up and our car broke down on the side of the freeway. My kids were in the car and this new puppy and it was mid July so of course I was panicked and I was callin everyone we knew to get help and a highway patrolman stops and helps us and gets us to a rest stop. He gave my kids stickers and toys while we waited for my dad to fix the car. And my son said to the highway patrolman " we just got a cop dog like u" and he says u are right and gives my son a trooper badge. So we named my puppy trooper after that wonderful highway patrolman.


----------



## Animosh

*Animosh*

My husband grew up just outside of a Ojibwe reservation. Animosh is Ojibwe for dog. i was opposed at first. But we met his parents Arrow and Luna and i was sold. Moshi for short totally fits him


----------



## car2ner

what a cool story Shanny


----------



## Stonevintage

My new pups registered name is "Sommer von Blitz".

The day before I picked her up from the breeder we had a very intense summer storm come through our area. Radar showed 9 lightening strikes on the banks of the lake our town is situated on. It was our 4th intense lightning storm of the summer.

German translation - "Summer of Lightning". She's just "Summer" to us.


----------



## N Smith

I have a lot of names that were given recently with two litters LOL

Ironhide: My son was given the honor of naming our very first Shepherd. I had a deposit for a male, only females born...he didn't care, the name wasn't being changed. OK.

Gladiator: Named by my ex-friend. Name totally suits him, he is definitely a Gladiator at heart.

Hellboy: Puppy from my breeding - been waiting for years to name a puppy this. Just waiting for the right personality pup. (Reg name Optimus Prime vom Ironhide)

Ricky Bobby (Pom): Was at my first dog show, my friend and I had an inside joke going about Talladega Nights when I got the call that this boy was available. I took him immediately, registered name Kartellas Talladega Nights, call name was obviously going to be Ricky Bobby.

Cream Puff (Pom): Registered name Rey-Lyn Poms Threat Level Midnight. When she arrived, she was super sweet and teeny....it was either going to be Red Bull (she is red) or Cream Puff...Cream Puff stuck, much to the dismay of my husband, who told me he would never call her that hahaha

Duke Nukem(Pom/Chi): My husbands dog. For gamers, the name is apparently "self explanatory".

Had a litter of GSD's this spring, I gave the registered name, in honor of their amazing mother:

Sideswipe vom Ironhide
Shockwave vom Ironhide
Trailbreaker vom Ironhide
Optimus Prime vom Ironhide
Ultra Magnus vom Ironhide
War Path vom Ironhide
Knockout vom Ironhide

From my litter of Poms, I went with an old Hollywood Theme:

Ironhide's Some Like it Hot: Marilyn Monroe
Ironhide's Cat on a Hot Tin Roof: Elizabeth Taylor (New home named her Pippi Pomstockings!!)
Ironhide's Rebel Without a Cause: James Dean 
Ironhide's Gone with the Wind: Clark Gable


----------



## Goddess Athena

Great stories!! Since ours will have a sister in (hopefully) a year - this thread is like a baby-name book. 

I worked graveyard and an all white, yellow-eyed tom cat began talking to me in the drive one a.m.. I invited him in for a can of tuna. He ate it, cleaned himself and left. After a destructive storm, he returned with injuries. We doctored him, named him Zeus and HE chose to keep US.

We rescued our GSD from a "hoarder" and jokingly chose her name on the ride home...but it STUCK when Zeus chose Athena as his favorite daughter. They're ridiculous. When she has hip spasms - We sleep in the fetal position so he can care for her. "WE must make room for the Gods" is our family motto. LOL! :help:


----------



## KINGYORK

My grandpa had two border collies: Peaches and Rebel.

When my grandpa passed away I made a promise that my first girl dog would be named Peaches


----------



## misslesleedavis1

N Smith!!! I love the names lol and i just had to google your kennel and my gaawwd those puppies are soooo cute


----------



## Debanneball

Everyones stories are really nice! They made me cry, smile, laugh, its nice to know that sometimes it just comes, others take time. It maybe a mistake, but I have always chosen the name before we got a dog.. I really wanted to call Fritz 'Dyson'; ya see, I have two cats, Kirby and Sunbeam... But, it was vetoed by my husband - no sense of humor!


----------



## lauren43

My names are usually from something.

Avery= Jackson Avery from Greys anatomy

Kato and Finnick = hunger games

Lincoln = I had a really hard time with him. For 3 days I didn't know what to call him, everything I tried didn't seem to fit. Then the neighbors kid, looked at him and said Lincoln, it's so perfect for him!


----------



## Brandon_kelley

My 94 year old Great Grandma's maiden name. She passed away 3 weeks before we got our new pup so we thought it was only right to have her continue to live on through our new puppy! 

Plus "Dettmer" is German so we figured it fit pretty well  it is a hard name to say and remember for most people and when someone asks what his name is you better be prepared to say it ATLEAST TWICE! But it is all worth it because not more than an hour goes by every day that I don't think of that amazing woman!


----------



## zetti

Murph isn't a German name but we like to go with American heroes. I had a wonderful dog named Hero once.

Murph was named in honor of Lt. Michael Murphy, Navy SEAL of Operation Redwings & the book/film Lone Survivor. The Lt gave up his life to try to save his team in Afghanistan.


----------



## tiasam

My mum went through many names with Spey and she really was an absolute terror, that the name Spey was decided because my mum, on one of the day's Spey was really naughty said she'd like to put her in the River Spey (close to the house). I did a lot of training etc with Spey and she stayed in my room, so my mum gave her to me and once she got out of the puppy eating everything in sight phase, was a dog in a million.
Sam came with his name.
New puppy is Tia because Tia Maria is my choice of drink. I chose the name before the pup, but tried other names after seeing her and Tia fits best.


----------



## My2shepherds

I had actually wanted to name both girls after Goddesses and name them Athena and Isis however my boyfriend wanted one to carry the name Eden to represent the beginning of our life with gsd so we ended up with

Serpico's Lady Athena von der Wittman
and 
Wittman's Garden of Eden


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Isis. Bad name right now lol


----------



## My2shepherds

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Isis. Bad name right now lol


OMG!!! You know I never even thought of that.... :shocked: awkward!!!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Lol I am sure there is lots of Isis dogs kickin around being awesome...I am also sure isis stole there name from Archer and if that the case...someone has a sense of humor.....lol


----------



## My2shepherds

I just hope my bf does not think about it... I will never hear the end of how I wanted to name a dog after a terrorist group....


----------



## N Smith

misslesleedavis1 said:


> N Smith!!! I love the names lol and i just had to google your kennel and my gaawwd those puppies are soooo cute


 
Thanks! They are so amazing - 5 stayed in my City and 2 have gone to Alaska. I am able to keep up with everyone and watch them grow, it is so nice to be able to do that!

It is sometimes hard calling them by their "new" names tho - you just always remember them as baby puppies and the names they got then


----------



## dansnow

New to this forum so I just found this thread. Love the stories and creativity on the names.

I must admit, ours wasn't quite as inspiring. When we saw our Java's picture on the shelter website 4 weeks ago they had his name listed as Puma. Why someone would name a Shepherd after a big cat we had no idea. We wanted a name that would be our family, but with him being 2 years or so old, we looked for a name that would be close enough in sound and cadence so as to not completely confuse him. He's been responding well to it after a week or so.


----------



## Krautdog

Alcide - Avid True Blood lover! LOl My wifes greyhound/husky mix is Sookie LOL


----------



## Nucuta

New to the forum as well. My 7 year old Nuca was named on inspiration - her name actually means Walnut and we needed a name starting with N. She was all brown, round and little, so I decided on Nuca. It suits her, she's a bit nuts ))


----------



## Dennis.

Olive was apart of the "O" Litter and I wanted something that didnt have the "O" sound.. I like that her name is on all the paperwork and not just a call name..

Sometimes I get all sappy and say "My Love" and it sounds close enough for her..


----------



## kacies

Oh my goodness! I love all of these names! I wanted a good strong name for my pup, I was going to name him Thor but when we got him home he was absolute madness, so we named him Loki instead


----------



## astrovan2487

I originally wanted a male but the rescue had a beautiful 5 year old female that they wanted to place for adoption. I had all these cool male names picked out but no female names so I kept the name she had "Shasta" I figured it would be best not to confuse her with a new name at 5 years old anyways. My husband renamed her "Pasta" since she is so goofy and clumsy and it fits her personality. My husband swears that a good dog name has to start with a hard consonant because the dog only really pays attention to the first sound of it's name anyways. I think he might be right because when I call my dog, "Pasta", his dog, "Penny" always responds too.


----------



## Augustine

I was originally going to name our GSD Tapio (since I'm fond of Finnish names), but my Mom and I are big fans of South Park and were half-jokingly listing off some random character names and stopped when we got to Butters. It's a really cute name and somehow it just.. fit. So we decided that was what we were going to name our pup.


----------



## astrovan2487

Augustine said:


> I was originally going to name our GSD Tapio (since I'm fond of Finnish names), but my Mom and I are big fans of South Park and were half-jokingly listing off some random character names and stopped when we got to Butters. It's a really cute name and somehow it just.. fit. So we decided that was what we were going to name our pup.


I love South Park too, Butters is one of the best dog names I've heard in a while.


----------



## kelbonc

We went through the dog and baby names online and had a list of great names but none seemed right. As a very young pup Gator would grab the bottom of our pant legs with those razor sharp teeth and do the alligator roll. I had commented that he was like a little Gator and the rest is history. I guess we could say he picked his own name. lol


----------



## Hineni7

All my dogs except for Lishka (gsd) and Sidney (mutt) have Biblical names in /Hebrew /Arabic /Greek. They all have meanings, and I believe dogs grow into their names (so be careful, haha)... 

Hineni - here am I Lord to serve (from a song by Marty Goetz) male (pronounced: he nay knee) definitely lived up to his name and was my heart dog.. Miss you boy (black and tan) 

Selah - pause and reflect (and to petition) mother of Hineni and such a sweet heart!! Started SAR with her but she got an injury that ultimately healed, but I never finished with her... (sable) miss you my sweetie 

Mizpah - may the aloud watch between you and me (while we are away) / watchtower.. Gsd/mix black and red and loyal, smart, and my total bodyguard (with excellent discernment skills)... Miss you baby 

Hoshiah - the Lord (has) saved.. A rescue, gsd/husky /wolf. She was an amazing hunter of mice, moles (a woodpecker and a few quail, oops) and my little bodyguard. Mizpah picked her, and they used to hunt in the fields together (Mizpah used to trim all the dogs whiskers; even the cat! Although she just did one side hahaha!)... Sable... And she is missed

Dunamis - dynamite... GSD, black and tan, and boy was he dynamic... Very stubborn and high high drive (bad name for him, lol).. Because of circumstances on how I got him, it took years for him to bond like all the others did, so he got into trouble (mischief) ALOT... Still, it was heartbreaking losing him (just this past May) and he is missed 

Areli - lioness of God... Sable, GSD, 32wks... Intelligence, fearless, loyal, stubborn, affectionate (to family)... Growing into her name.. She will be begin SAR training beginning of next year (excels on nose work) 

Akivah - the Lord protects; protection /protector... He is a gsd/malamute black and cream and is definitely learning how to be his name... Right now he loves hunting in the field, tummy rubs, carrying my stuff, and being my shadow (Areli too). He is a love bug to family, but starting to show protective instincts (9mos old)


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

Devil is named after the comic character "The Phantom's" pet wolf.

If your a Phantom fan then you'll know what I'm on about.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Roxy was originally named "Blondie" at the shelter, but we changed it. New home, new start! She looked like a Roxy. She just epitomized the name, in our opinion. She was sassy, but sweet.

When it was time to name our new puppy, I came up with a long list of names, most of which my husband did not like. When I suggested Sebastian, my husband said' "That's it! That's his name!". So, Sebastian it is! We mostly call him "Bash", though, which suits him and his klutzy puppy ways.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Captain Rambone : I like nautical stuff that is why my last dog was named sailor. We were thinking of naming the new dog "Sailor the sequel" lol but we decided to retire Sailor's name after he passed away. Rambone because, my husband has a thing for Rambo :-/ and insisted. 

On a seperate note... I was at walmart getting the name tag made for captain and some guy totally random guy! Asked me "so what is your dog's name going to be?" I said Captain Rambone. He said "that sounds like a porn star name" :-( does it really? Noooo hahahahhaah


----------



## pyratemom

Pyrate: named because we live on an island and he pirated his way into our hearts after losing our mix breed 1.5 year old dog. Spelled that way because our daughter wanted it to be different and she said old pirates weren't that educated so they might have spelled it wrong. He was a shelter rescue from a litter of crack head puppies that were confiscated.

Raina: googled female names on the internet and read down the line until I narrowed it down to two or three I like then got my daughter to chime in again. If I remember right her name meant wise guardian in Hebrew. Although her actual registered name is Snake Vom Eselspfad which I didn't know yet as I got her from Germany and didn't get her papers until she arrived so we were ready with a call name.


----------



## Throwing_Machine

Liked the sound of Kaia rolls of tongue well it's the Greek name for pure.


----------



## jjk454ss

Hugo, the movie that was released in 2011. Even though I've never seen the movie, just kind of like the name Hugo


----------



## rjstrotz

*Two Germans & an Irishman*

IZZY (Isabella Isadora Isolde-- she's Three Times an Izzy) is a sophisticated German Lady GSD: she came with the name IZZY (I adopted her from someone who could no longer keep her). I added on to her beautiful name.

JOHANN (when I adopted him, he had the name ANGEL: too girly for this big handsome guy) is a strong German name meaning "God is gracious."
And He was when Johann came into my life. I call him "HANSI" for short
(German for "Johnny").

ROONEY (adopted from a high kill shelter) is 1/2 GSD and 1/2 Pit Bull.
Pitties are from England, Scotland and Ireland. I decided that he is an Irishman and his Irish side predominates over his German side. I wanted a unique Irish name. The name means "red-haired" which my Rooney is not, but the name suits him because he is spunky.

These are my babes and we love them dearly.


----------



## sonya

Heidi, typical name for a German Shepherd girl 

Named after any of the adorable GSDs on my favorite old tv show , Hogan's Heroes ( came out before I was born) . Whenever we are going to get her a male puppy , he is going to be Schultz 

Our chickens are : Helga , Hilda and Gertrude, Klink's secretaries


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger was named after the gun ... and because Ruger just seemed to be a fitting name for him. Popped into my head after I picked him out, and it stuck! 
Diesel was another option I'd had when I was daydreaming of a GSD puppy, since I love my diesel truck, but the BF nixed that name, said he wasn't really "feeling" it. He was on board with the name Ruger though. 

Our Boston Terrier's name was Natalie at the shelter. We changed it to "Gnat" because we started calling her Natti Bug while thinking of a name change ... and because she can be small and annoying like a gnat 

My BF named Jasmine, though I've never asked where he got the idea to name her that (he'd had her ~8 years before we were together). Maybe just because its a pretty name, for a pretty girl! 

One of my cats' names was Jim Bob at the shelter. You can bet I changed that before I went to bed the day I adopted him. He's now Neko, which is cat in Japanese. The other is Nero, which is black in Italian, though everyone thinks its because he's a little emperor.


----------



## Azureblue

*Dog names...*

Ichabod Crane, rescued feral dog in end of Oct, needed a strong name, headless horseman.... Liberty Belle, coming in 2 weeks, I'm from PA moved to NM, she named after my roots


----------



## LadyRW

Roz's full name is "Rossignol Mclintock" Two things I love skiing and John Wayne movies 
Brigg's full name is Brigadier Nightlinger. Kept the John Wayne theme for the last name. When I first decided I was getting a puppy i searched names for weeks. Norse Gods, Literary References, Gun Manufacturers etc. About a week before I went to pick him up I was talking to my dad and told him I wanted a strong and powerful name for him, military would be nice. Dad said Brigadier and I knew instantly. Soon as I picked him up I knew it fit just right. 

I love giving my dogs "full" names. Because they sure know they are in trouble when you use it!


----------



## dmom

I really like unique names so for dogs that have been litters that needed a specific letter I look in the dictionary R litter- RISQUÉ, D-litter DeFoe, schipperkes are Skydance Bad Azz Darla, and Skydance SpokesMan (Spokes for short). Past dogs have been an AMBROSE, MAJAC, NOODLES (GSD) INDIE (dal), CHIQUITA, and SONNY (mixed).


----------



## Stonevintage

Sommer Von Blitz (Summer of Thunder/Lightning)

Got her in August, lots of thunder and lightening strikes where I live during the storms. We just call her Summer.


----------



## paradoxlnx

"Ditch": Because the first thing he did when he left the breeder with us -he was so happy and playful [oh wait, that never changed]- was jump into a ditch causing me to jump in after him, into the mud.


And because I've had a neighbor's dog in my childhood that was called Dutch.

PS: No, his love for ditches hasn't disappeared since.


----------



## ginajeans

I had been puppy sitting Maximus for my friend and of course had to have a pup for myself. Max had a litter mate available and within 2 weeks brought home my pup. My puppy was 3 months old when I got him, he was named Mac by the breeder. I didn't want to change his name, but having Mac and Max was getting to be confusing for myself and the family. After almost 2 days of deliberating we decided on Beau. I suggested it after hearing people comment on how handsome he is. I was worried he would be confused by the name change but did not have any issues with it.


----------



## overtheoxer

Yauch, because I'm a huge Beastie Boys fan!


----------



## Freebe

SPOCK.... Brillient....Very logical. He is coming home in a week, 7 1/2 weeks old


----------



## Chai

Tchaikovsky is one of my favourite composers, and his nickname "Tchai" doubles as my favourite tea!


----------



## ViciousXUSMC

Nova - She is a WGSD and Novas are bright and so is she 
My all white cats have appropriate names as well.

Guinevere: Composed of older names it means "Fair/White & Smooth" just like my kitty 
Isis: Goddess of Sky & Nature. She is white like the clouds in the sky.

Together they are a happy furry family.


----------



## J-Boo

After going through more than a dozen names, Maya was the first one my husband, 5 year old son and I could all agree on. And it sure beat the 5 year old's suggestion of "Licky".


----------



## Reef LeDoux

I'm all about the Ocean and everything around the beach. 
So the 
Lab - Sandy 
GSD - Reef 
Poodle - Sasha - (my daughter named her) lol


----------



## Cobe914

My dog is Cobain.
With his crazy side burns, huge nose, long legginess and bumbling demeanour I had originally named him Kramer.
But when he was little, Nirvana was his jam  He'd make the strangest mumbling, howly sounds every time a song came on. He did it consistently for months - so he was nicknamed Cobain, which took over. 
Funny dogs.


----------



## Perdido

*Puppy "A" Names*

Wednesday, I bred my female "Koona von Athaba" to the ex-boxer George Foreman's stud.. that he paid $100,000 for and was ranked in Germany V12 in 2010.. V12 Noell vom Suentelstein.

Noell's father was 2 x V1.

Now I need some suggestions for GSD puppy "A" names. Something I'm not very good at.. So I'd appreciate your creative ideas. 

Cheers,
David


----------



## Perdido

PS: Koona's father was ranked V11 in Germany. She is 2 years and 9 months old.


----------



## mister_e

My wife and I went back and forth between Lorna and Fiona. We like kind of "old fashioned" type names. 

Ultimately we decided on Lorna which we came up with based on a werewolf character in a video game we enjoy.


----------



## Cheyanna

mister_e said:


> My wife and I went back and forth between Lorna and Fiona. We like kind of "old fashioned" type names.
> 
> Ultimately we decided on Lorna which we came up with based on a werewolf character in a video game we enjoy.



Fiona gives a big sigh of relief.


----------



## Cheyanna

Perdido said:


> Wednesday, I bred my female "Koona von Athaba" to the ex-boxer George Foreman's stud.. that he paid $100,000 for and was ranked in Germany V12 in 2010.. V12 Noell vom Suentelstein.
> 
> 
> 
> Noell's father was 2 x V1.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need some suggestions for GSD puppy "A" names. Something I'm not very good at.. So I'd appreciate your creative ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David



Allie, Acosta, Andy, Ashley, Amber, August, auggie, aggie, Angie, Annabel, alias, Aubrey, actin, acton angel, atun, Artie, Attila, Atticus, Avery


----------



## Findlay

Our male GSD pup, Finn is named after my husband's #1 favorite person, 
his Nana Findlay.
AKA Nana Finn.


----------



## Gpreece

We originally had chosen Asher, meaning happiness/happy in Hebrew after searching for a biblical name. When we went to the breeder to meet our little guy, he was quiet and reflective, and the breeder said he was a little 'thinker'. So, he is going to be named after the great German thinker, Einstein. Hence Albert, although he was going to be called Karl for a while (for Karl Marx). When it sticks, it sticks


----------



## master_blaster

Blaster got his name because my husband is a bomb technician for the military so he is literally a "Master Blaster", and now our dog is too  ...and Blaster's dog tag displays my husband's badge with our contact info on the back!


----------



## OkieDog

I wasn't fond of the names of my puppy's parents and since I'm not going to breed him anyway, I decided not to use the names of his lineage. I wanted a name that befitted the breed: strength, loyalty, courage. I enjoy reading, and The Hunger Games and Game of Thrones are two of my favorite series. I came up with Winterfell's Finnick Snow because he was born in Winter when the snow fall's and because in The Hunger Games, Finnick was loyal and courageous.


----------



## master_blaster

I love the name Finnick! And the Hunger Games is awesome! Good pick! 



OkieDog said:


> I wasn't fond of the names of my puppy's parents and since I'm not going to breed him anyway, I decided not to use the names of his lineage. I wanted a name that befitted the breed: strength, loyalty, courage. I enjoy reading, and The Hunger Games and Game of Thrones are two of my favorite series. I came up with Winterfell's Finnick Snow because he was born in Winter when the snow fall's and because in The Hunger Games, Finnick was loyal and courageous.


----------



## GSDhistorian

Sasha.. that is the name she had when i got her from the shelter.


----------



## Stuckey27

I got Izabella from the Clutch song "Oh, Isabella". Plus my 9yo wanted Isabelle for her own reasons. It all just worked out.


----------



## wick

Wick was named after John Wick the action movie about the retired assassin who killed the entire mob because they killed his puppy.


----------



## Baddogkuzz

Well picking a name for our new puppy started out with my wife and daughter coming up with names that just didn't fit a GSD. Then the wife and I agreed on a name that would be easy to call out. Mind you we already had the dog 3 days and no name. Then I started looking at Greek gods names and since he was a a large puppy I thought what about Max. So after a little digging around I found Maximus which in greek means "Greatest" and my wife & daughter both liked the name too. So Maximus it is !! He answers to either Max or Maximus and I think as far as his AKC papers goes Maximus will look cool.


----------



## AussieGSD

*Such creative names*

Everyone has such creative names for their dogs. My Aussie-GSD is named Jasper. My oldest came up with it, and I am not sure if he's named after a vampire or the jasper coloring he has in his fur lol


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador

ziggy was the last name we thought of.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas

Atlas because it has so many meanings, the biggest is because it's for my boyfriend & my favorite book, Atlas Shrugged. Also because it's a strong name for a strong breed. In mythology he held the world on his back & as someone with anxiety, Atlas helps calms me down and often is my own little Atlas.


----------



## TT120

Bruno was already his name from the shelter so we just stayed with it. That name reminds me of a mobsters name and it kind of fits this giant dog.


----------



## PioneerMan

*Just decided on a name*

After tossing names around for a few months while we waited for a litter to come along. We had picked Daisy for a female, Major for a male... Just happened that the two females in this last litter were already rsvp'ed, and it was the last litter coming from these two GSDs


----------



## tcass

Harley.... I like the motorcycle line, it just seemed to fit him


----------



## tbone88

We picked our puppy up in a small town in Iowa and as we were driving home on the interstate, I saw a sign for the next exit that said Shelby. I ran the name by my wife and she liked it so we went with it.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated

Kaya was named after the little sister in Princess Mononoke. I wanted something subtle but still related to something I love. Without being Cliche.


----------



## cranster

Tesla - named after my favourite scientist and inventor Nikola Tesla.

I'm a bit of a turbo nerd and absolutely love all things science. I wanted a name that captured the cleverness of the breed and paid tribute to a great scientist.

Couldn't have picked a more fitting name for this little guy... not only is he smart as a whip, but his creativity and tenacity in the pursuit of mischief almost certainly borders on genius


----------



## angel5am

Sammi - I know lots of Sammi's that were playful and she is super playful.
Lee- Named for my fiance's father. 

She's a good girl and I think her name is perfect.


----------



## danica

He looked like a ball of fur and a tiny black bear, his name is Bear


----------



## zudnic

Doing the name game now. 

My others pretty easy. Last one was Ty, his paper name was Tycoon Tayson. So I just used the short version of his names. Before him and with him was Buddy. I privately rescued him, offered money until I hit an amount his previous owners couldn't say no. His name was Kilo, but when he ran off to my house from his previous owner, when he showed up, I always said its my Buddy. The girls before him and with him. One was rescued from the shelter. They called her Candy. My brother was visiting Cuba a lot (he went to university there), so called her Cuba. The other one, the breeder was on their B litter and wanted B names. Drinking Baileys one night just after she was born, decided that was it. Then we have had a topper, Prince, Tobby, etc. 

Current puppy's name is Ivan, not bad, but I had an employee named that once, hated that guy. So I'm changing it. Leaning toward Max or Magnum and totally off the m name theme Senna (after the Brazilian formula one champion)


----------



## Phantom

I liked the way Jinx sounded. Shadowfax came from The Lord of the Rings, although I ended up just calling her Shadow because she follows Jinx around everywhere and they look almost identical.


----------



## sebrench

I looked through tons of baby-name websites. Asher means happy one (or fortunate/blessed), which is what I hoped he would be.


----------



## newcomer12

*What dog is this*


----------



## Jenny720

We named him max from the series the bionic woman he was her bionic dog maxamillion.


----------



## Persinette

I want to name my future pup Grimm.
1) I'm part German, it's a GSD, and the Grimms brothers were German (plus I drive a Volkswagon! Gotta love that German engineering! Lol)
2) It is a singular syllable so easy to say, issue a command, and fit on a name tag
3) I love fantasy and fairytales so it really felt 'right'

I know it's not the most original name. I came up with it all by myself, came to this forum, and discovered... Others had the same idea! O.O but I am ok with that  

Side note: When I was initially researching breeds and had narrowed it down to a GSD or Dobe, I had decided I would name the Dobe 'Hook' if I went that route, like Captain Hook and the Jolly Roger. Ultimately I decided the GSD suited my lifestyle needs better and would be a more hardy adventure partner


----------



## Persinette

Kayathefrustrated said:


> Kaya was named after the little sister in Princess Mononoke. I wanted something subtle but still related to something I love. Without being Cliche.


Oh gosh I love that movie! The temptation to one day have two white GSDs to live out my Mononoke fantasy is strong...


----------



## NPowersGSD

*Red Sable GSD?*

Hey guys, I am having trouble identifying my GSD's color. I have purebred papers so breed identification is not an issue. Any opinion would be greatly appreciated! Photos are attached!


----------



## LauraLamberth

We let the kids name her. Of course back then the kids were younger so there were names like pretty pretty princess or monster dog, but ultimately they decided on Sassha which was a dog we use to have when my oldest was real young and was stolen. The only problem is, now we know a boy with that name so everytime my teenage daughter talks about Sassha licking her she gets some weird looks until people figure out we have a dog named Saasha LOL :laugh:


----------



## Scouts_Handler

After the adoption, I was talking about what to name him as Prince was killing me. Just in talking, Scout, came out of my mouth. Not much thought involved and it stuck.


----------



## Dunkirk

My Nitro came with his name. Our neighbour's 3 year old daughter named their beagle Pumpkin. I read of an imported dog, who's name was too difficult to pronounce, being renamed by the new handler's children, to Spongebob Square Pants. IF I was allowed another dog, I like Mica. It's a mineral that comes in GSD colours . I like Axle too.


----------



## DTS

Jasmine- looked up a bunch of names online and liked this one. Princess Jasmine from Aladdin. And well, she is a princess.
Titan- registered name is Titanium- one of the 10 strongest metals on earth. Titan for short.
I really liked renegade, but thought it was too long. 
If we would have gotten an all black male I really liked cobalt.


----------



## lexiz

Vesper is from James Bond "Casino Royale." I loved the character Vesper, because she was so strong, smart, and brave. Good qualities for a dog.


----------



## Double Trouble

We named one of our dogs "Shadow" because it didn't matter where you went, he was your little shadow. He was a creepy dog at first, you could lock him in the kennel so you could go to the bathroom but some how he will be at the door waiting for you lol.

The other dog we named "Dargun" because we wanted our German dogs to have a German name. Dargun is a German city.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I've always wants a German Shepherd named Ginger. I don't even know why, I still do though.

When we were thinking of names for Molly, I of course suggested Ginger, my sister didn't like, my dad suggested Hannah(We thought were gonna get her brother and would have named him Montana. My dad is a giant dork.) But my mom suggested Molly and it was the only name everyone agreed on.

Tanner was already named when we adopted him and he was already used to it.


----------



## Jenny720

We named max after maxamillion the german shepherd in the bionic woman. It was the name we all agreed on.


----------



## Muneraven

Jaeger is, I am afraid, just the German name we liked best for him. It's fine because he ends up being called Jaeger-Begger a lot, lol. Paynter is named after a local racehorse that his original owner worked with. She had to get rid of Paynter because she is nineteen and had to travel for work, and I know how hard that is, to have to leave your dog because you are young and life is unsettled, so I took him. Best decision EVER, as he is a sweetheart. I still send her pictures of him.


----------



## asas1

*Plane crashes into house in Massachusetts*

youtube.com/watch?v=2d4b-kfYBGU
youtube.com/watch?v=LbRsxHUftuE


----------



## bransmom425

Lance was my husband's dogs name when he was a child. Sir Lancelot Valentino (really should be princess valentino). Valentino because we picked him up on Valentine's day.


----------



## jschrest

Mine was basically a mixup. The "owner" I got her from said her original name was Lyka, but she changed it to Lyra when she got her. Well when Lyka came to my home and I would call her by the name Lyra, she would cower and scamper away. My son asked what her original name was, and I told him Lyka. She answered with a tail wag and a kiss, so Lyka she became. Then her previous "owner" let me know it wasn't actually Lyka, it was Lyekia, but the damage was already done.

Now I get to listen to all the pet names everyone tags onto her name. I Lyka you a lotta, Lyka princess, Lyka virgin, Lyka prissy pants, and on and on and on. It was funny, now it's starting to get annoying


----------



## BoyOhBoy!!

My husband and I discussed this for a while. He grew up with Pharaoh (a bicolor GSD) and our first puppy together was Cairo (a GSD mix). When we first began searching for a new GSD to join our family, we thought we'd go with an Egyptian type name. After we met him and agreed with the breeder that he was the one for us, we picked Remiel, or Ramiel (depending on the translation), which means Thunder of God. It can also be translated as "The Mercy of God" or the "Compassion of God". Hubby jokes that anyone who enters our doorway _uninvited_ will need the "Mercy of God" for his own sake...


----------



## luckyGSD13

When we first got him we thought we'd name him Brando. But as you all probably know, a GSD puppy is not smooth at all, so that was out pretty quick. Then we thought Chief would be a good name but that didn't fit either. 

Then I was listening to a three fingered gypsy named Django Reinhardt play jazz guitar and it was just clear- Django was the perfect name.

Nowadays, everyone thinks I named him after a Tarrantino movie.


----------



## Juliem24

He's not registered, but his name was Prince at the shelter. I named him Dog Day Afternoon, but we call him Rudy


----------



## acacia

My friend who rescued Amina as a stray named her after a black warrior queen hoping to instill some courage into her. In researching the name I also found out in Arabic it means "trustworthy" or "faithful" which is also awesome, so Amina it is.


----------



## janiejurkiewicz

Desdemona is the venetian beauty that is killed by her husband, because he thought she was cheating on him....the play is Othello by Shakespeare... sounds ominous, doesn't it....we, also, train her in latin because we are just nerdy....


----------



## sanlee

Caius is a noble character in the Skystone book series by Jack Whyte. I tend to like Latin names!


----------



## katievo

Our daughter was only 2 when we had our old boy and called all dogs "bow bows" So we named him Bo  LOL 

New pupster coming home in next few days is currently un named hubby wants Jerry Lee like off the film k9 but im not convinced lol


----------



## Amshru

I was looking for something elvan, as we live in a place called Elvanfoot. Elva was an easy option


----------



## onyx'girl

Gambits name was chosen by someone I train with now and then. I asked for G names on fb after announcing my intent to get a pup....both sire and dam owner were involved in the name selection, there were quite a few other suggestions, but Gambit was it. His name fits him well. 
I have two "G" litter males, different breedings of course. I didn't choose Karlo's registered name, as it is Gideon isn't that easy for a call name, though I love it for his registered name....biblical reference and the story of Gideon is pretty cool.


----------



## teddilund

I had spent forever thinking of a good name for a dog and "Moose" just sparked something in my head. When we went to go pick out a puppy, though, we got a girl instead of a boy. But I decided to stick with the name anyways. I just couldn't NOT have her be named Moose because her personality found its way into the name almost instantly.


----------



## Bjorneo

We used the Urban American Dictionary and came up with Steffi. 'A one of a kind chick; she who cannot be replaced'


----------



## Pawsed

We call our youngest Wookiee, since he's long haired and looks looks like one. He came with a Hawaiian name, but that just didn't seem to fit a German dog. So we named him for a space alien instead.


----------



## Simcoe

I really like beer and I wanted to name our boy something different and related to that. There is a hop variety used in some craft beers called "Simcoe" so thats where the name originated =)


----------



## Slate's Mom

My husband, daughter and I have gone through some really tough times the past 2 years and started this year off losing 2 of our furbabies within one month's time. We weren't sure we were ready for a puppy but my husband decided to try to stop my tears and the depression the other two dogs were in. So, we found our little East German boy and my husband got to be the one to name him. He said we are starting with a clean slate. So, his name is Slate. I love it!!!


----------



## Meylin

I named my 9 wk old female Meylin. I wanted a unique name for her, because she looks unique. Here in Lancaster County PA, way back long ago, there was a gentleman named Martin Meylin. He is known as the gunsmith that developed the "Pennsylvania Rifle"..others refer to it as the Kentucky Rifle, but it was here in Lancaster County were it all started. Those long guns that Martin Meylin made were used in the Revolutionary War. I'm retired Army and have always been around firearms, even before military service, so I felt is was appropriate to name her after him. After all, because of him designing & building those long guns, we are a free country. Maybe I should give her the middle name Freedom..


----------



## pyratemom

I was stumped for a name for my new puppy. I wanted something easy to say with commands and since it was the A litter I wanted to stick with that even though she already had a registered name starting with an A. So a friend was visiting and as usual we asked for a couple suggestions to add to our list. He knew I was an NCIS fan so he suggested Abby after the forensic scientist on the show that wears dog collars. I loved it. She is one of my favorites on the show so we named my new pup Abby.


----------



## Fodder

I LOVE naming, it's a very important part for me.... so get ready for some stories 

"Tilden"
I grew up in and near Berkeley, Ca where you'd be hard pressed to find a local who didn't have some of their fondest childhood memories take place at Tilden Regional Park. I was living in a different part of the state and mildly homesick when I came across my boy on the rescues website.... the moment I saw his warm smile and kind eyes, all of those reassuring "home" feelings came over me. I met him, he was perfect, as was his name.

"Keystone"
After parting ways with my ex who had just moved out of state taking my GSD step child with him... I began searching for some new energy around the house and a bud for Tilds. For the first time I met a dog, that I'd soon bring home, who's name did not jump out at me... for several days while awaiting his neuter I played around with some (Kingston, Salem, Rockridge) but up until the 3 hour drive to retrieve him - he was still nameless. I completed the adoption... w/o a name and sat lost driving up the highway with just a dog - the last thing I remember was passing a sign that said Arrowhead... then... (unrelated I know), Keystone came to me. Shortly after, my ex called for an update, who I'll now mention had just moved to Pennsylvania... when I told him the name he informed me that PA is known as the keystone state. Wow! I love when things tie together like that (sort of like a keystone that holds a structure together) so it was perfect! and still is!


----------



## SusanLori

My three year old beastly puppy's name is Thor. We noticed, almost immediately when we brought him home with us that he would thunder down the hallway and out the back door to the yard. He is perfectly named.


----------



## Otakubenny

I used to have a GSD x Husky cross as a kid. He looked more like a Husky so we named him Husky, LOL. Such clever.


----------



## Jumprun13k

We named our new puppy Jaeger. 

We felt this was the perfect name because not only is it German (fitting, right?) but it has direct relation to other things members of our family do. My daughter is a gymnast, and a Jaeger is a skill used on Uneven Bars. The name also means "hunter" which is something my whole family enjoys.


----------



## Rolisaac

Well we went through a list- One child wanted to name her Gucci or Cinderella
Another chose Lick-Lick or Bella
Another said SnowBall
Another child and I liked Stella, but DH did not.
Finally I said what about Nala from Lion King? And we all agreed.


----------



## dogdad

Years ago, I was into restoring small British Triumph sports cars. He loved to go for a ride in one - hence he was _*'TR'*_. :halogsd:

Then came _*'SherKhan'*_ (from the Jungle Book) because he was definitely 'King Of My Jungle'. :halogsd:

The day we went to pick up SherKhan's ashes, friends gave us another pup. We saw him as the mythical _*'Phoenix'*_ rising from ashes. :halogsd:

Now we live in the Florida Keys with 'Spirit Of The Florida Keys' (or just plain *'Spirit'*) as a nod to her predecessors. In retrospect, she surely lives up to her name.... :wild: :crazy: :wild:


----------



## SiegersMom

We planned to have "Ari" as the call name but the breeder wanted the papers to be their litter letter that was 'S'. While the call name could be anything I wanted the papers and call name to at least work together so we were driving and I was trying to ad 'S' names in front or "Ari" and nothing was clicking. My Daughter said lets call her "Safari". I liked that and we even use that as her call name. We never shorten it to 'Ari. She is the only "Safari" I know so it is unique too


----------



## QaisK

My 8 week old GSD, Chloe got her name in honour of one of the sweetest dogs I ever came across. 

A very good friend of mine used to have a Husky named Chloe, and she was by far the most loving dog I ever came across. Unfortunately her life was cut short due to cancer, but she lives on in spirit.

Might not have a very interesting backstory, but I swore the next dog I have would be named in honour of her. 

As for my Maltese, Chanel. Well she was named by my sister. She was sort of a gift to me by the family, but I always say she rescued me.


----------



## kshadow

Shadow.

That says it all.

He is my Shadow ... Bathroom is the limit though


----------



## Mandarigma

I named my dog after Heimdall, the all-seeing, all-hearing guard of Asgard.


----------



## Nikitta

Jasira I got from a website about naming your dog. Xerxes was the "god " king in the movie 300.


----------



## ausdland

Yana came from my breeder's Y litter; she let me choose the name to be registered in Germany and with the AKC. Yana in Hebrew means "He answers"; it is also a Slavic name meaning "God is gracious." Since Yana's sire is in the Czech Republic, I like that it is a Slavic name and certainly love the meaning.


----------



## Leio

*Leio*

When we bought him, he was so calm and soft that I couldn't think of a better name than "Leio". He is the most notorious puppy now though. I wonder where all the softness and calmness went. :laugh:


----------



## MikeZ33

My dog Dodger is named after my favorite baseball team.


----------



## MythicMut

Fallon came with his name and I liked it a lot so left it as it. Mira was named Miracle by the shelter she was at. They figured that it was a miracle she made it out of the hoarders alive given the condition she was in and would be a miracle if she got out of the shelter. I changed it to Mira simply because I like the sound of it and it fits her. Also I did not want a lot of people besieging my house to see what unearthly events were occurring in my yard every time I called her in.


----------



## maxtmill

When we picked up our two Bassett Hound pups, we named the boy Basil. We were trying to think of a name for the girl, with no luck. She yipped a lot all the way home, and I commented, "She sure is a gabby little thing." Her name became Gabby, and it fit her perfectly! One of our French Bulldogs, named Adrienne, has reflux, and when she barks she is hoarse. I commented one time that she sounds more like a duck quacking - her nickname is Duckie, and we call her that more than her real name! Dogs in our family tend to kind of pick their own names somehow!


----------



## cloudpump

I just was going over names in my head. Came up with D'Jango


----------



## Malachi

When I met my pup, while interacting with her, she reminded me of a raven, and had something of the look in her face, so that's what I named her...it seems to fit her.


----------



## GSDream

I went through all sorts of ideas until I decided to name my pup after my favourite sort of place in the world - a meadow  A lot of people ask me why though, and some don't even know what a meadow is


----------



## royals17

When I was looking for a dog at the pound, I would always bring my cousin with me who has always been like a little brother to me. 

I saw Apollo and decided I'd like to meet him in one of the little socialization yards they have so you can get to know a dog. At the time, he had no name, just a series of letters and numbers (A1475036, I just happen to remember). A guy working at the shelter was walking him to the yard, and we were walking a few feet behind. It was taking forever to get there, though, because Apollo kept stopping to sniff everything. I said "I wonder what he's smelling" and then my cousin said "I think he's on his own Apollo mission"

And I just thought that was great.


----------



## car2ner

that is pretty cool Royals. 

Since my first dog is named Patton, I really wanted to have a female counter part for my pup. But we just couldn't find a well known WII female name. Her call name is Chief, since we have a general. My mom said that is not very feminine. I told her that we could call her Miss-Chief. That is guaranteed to get an eye roll from my spouse.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Valor was named after a Redondo Beach Police K9. 

Valor was a Q litter dog and I searched for a name I could live with but I just couldn't find something I liked. I came up with Qayoss (chaos) so that's his registered name but Valor is his call name.


----------



## azapolya

I tried to convince my husband that he and I should pick out a name for our dog instead of letting the kids help name him (we have chickens that currently have the names of Fluffly, Fluffy Jr, Fluffy Sr, Jeff and Ducky because the kids named them). We were originally going to go with the name Archer (which I still love). However, when we went to dinner that night as a family we all just started throwing out names - we spent HOURS on names.

Finally, when we got home and after putting out youngest to bed, my husband came up with the name Ares.


----------



## Sherman the German

I'm a teacher and I was reading a book with one of my students about a cocker spaniel named Sherman. When we finished I said to him that was cute name for a dog and asked him what he thought about naming a German Shepherd that. The student liked it too. 

When I got home I told my hubby that I had found the perfect name for our GSD when we got him. I said Sherman... (pause) the German. He cracked up but said it was good especially after I told him there are Sherman Tanks and General Sherman (he's military). He said leave it to a first grade teacher to rhyme everything! Ha Ha.

Well, that was 3 years ago and the name stuck so when we picked our little guy this past September the name Sherman was long chosen. The breeder loved it too.


----------



## faith5

He doesn't have a name yet. 

Names which have been considered & rejected, either by my husband or by me: Argus, Sergeant Angel (Hot Fuzz), Saxon (also Hot Fuzz), Axel (Beverly Hills Cop), Asa, Levi, Jesse, Loki, Lucas, Rhett, Raife, Dallas, Denver, Larkin, Reven, & Hans.

Sigh. It's been over a month now, poor dog. Turns out my husband and I have very different ideas about dog names.


----------



## 1stpuppy

*We named*

We named Our Dog Felony because my husband is in the force and he named her before my son and I got too see her


----------



## Nikitta

I name many of my dogs after names I see in movies and there is a website to help you name them. I got Jasira's name there but I got Xerxes' name from the movie 300.


----------



## Acuna

My kids named our dog.


----------



## HelenaPog

Well, I wanted a name that starts with K, like our oldest dog Kim. 
When we took Kim to the wet, my father drove by my school friend house. Her name is Kaja. And my father asked me : "What's the name of this friend that lives in this house". And I said Kaja. First think that popped in my head was that this is a perfect name for my puppy. 

I'f I could choose again, I would only change from Kaja to Kaya.


----------



## Annabellam

My previous buddy passed away two years back and i had named him Sammy for some reason. So when i got my new dog, i could not think of another name. It probably makes me feel that he lives on. But when i gave him that name it also caught on real fast and i found no need for changing.


----------



## car2ner

Sherman the German said:


> When I got home I told my hubby that I had found the perfect name for our GSD when we got him. I said Sherman... (pause) the German. He cracked up but said it was good especially after I told him there are Sherman Tanks and General Sherman (he's military). He said leave it to a first grade teacher to rhyme everything! Ha Ha.
> 
> Well, that was 3 years ago and the name stuck so when we picked our little guy this past September the name Sherman was long chosen. The breeder loved it too.


That is pretty clever. Good thing I hadn't read this story before getting our pup or she also might have been named Sherman.


----------



## Bella856

Honestly...my wife just thought of Bella the night we brought her home. My wife would say it and she would tilt her head and come running...so we kept it

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherman the German

car2ner said:


> That is pretty clever. Good thing I hadn't read this story before getting our pup or she also might have been named Sherman.


Thanks car2ner! When we tell people his name when we are out and about, they love it.  I think it's the pause after Sherman. :laugh:


----------



## Stellashepherd

My husband just got her home and the movie over the hedge was playing...it got to the part where the cat was screaming STELLA! (Like a streetcar named desire.) I look at that cute little ball of fluff and named her right then and there." Stella." Now when she is outside, our neighbors laugh when we call her in." Stelllllaaaa!!!"


----------



## RexZahnd89

I had my first dog when I was 6 years old. Well of course it was more of a family dog cause I was just a kid of course but we called him Rex. When I got my latest dog just over two years ago the name Rex just felt right again so I went with it!


----------



## Milliegsd

Named my girl kind of off of one of my college professors. Loved my history class with Professor Dilley, she was so smart and funny, it was a nice break between my engineering classes. So I dropped the 'D' for an M for Millie!


----------



## Rendezvous_At_Midnight

After getting to meet Rendezvous for the first time at 4 weeks, I decided then and there she was already so vocal so she seemed like a little "singer" to me, so since I have a love for 80's music we tossed and threw up a bunch of different choices, and after going to see her weeks & weeks until we brought her home, we finally settled on one of my favorite songs "Midnight Rendezvous" by The Baby's so we called her Rendezvous or "Ronnie" for short, since it also really fit the 80's theme for nicknames and what not. 


My second favorite pick was actually not 80's inspired but after her showing her "little terror" side, I told husband we should have named her "Devi" for devious lol


----------



## urgagirl77

*"Dog"*

My husband wasn't a big dog person when we got Skyli. He suggested naming her 'dog'. To try to appease, I Searched the word dog in other languages and found 3 for our kids to vote on. Skyli is Ancient Greek for dog and it won.


----------



## Niexist

My fiancee and I always watch "The Walking dead", and we thought it was really funny when rick's baby was born and they were thinking of names, and Darrell said, "We should name her little asskicker." but they finally came up with the name Judith, so our little girls dog tag says 
Judith
"Little Asskicker"


----------



## tripleoption

The Broncos won the Super Bowl a week before we picked Peyton up. We were still working on names when my wife said "How about Peyton?". I told her I was more than OK with it :grin2:


----------



## Michael W

Character in my favourite book.


----------



## Jameson23

Jameson - Self Explanatory


----------



## Kdre28

Bodhi - my boyfriend named hi after the movie Point Break - Patrick Swayze's character

Arrow - the only name that him and I seemed to agree on, told him it wouldn't be permanent until we actually picked him out. Well, the pup we picked happened to have an Arrow shape on his forehead so it stuck!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Kdre28 said:


> Bodhi - my boyfriend named hi after the movie Point Break - Patrick Swayze's character
> 
> Arrow - the only name that him and I seemed to agree on, told him it wouldn't be permanent until we actually picked him out. Well, the pup we picked happened to have an Arrow shape on his forehead so it stuck!


Bodhi is my cats name, Sanskrit for enlightenment. Somebody declawed the poor thing and as all too frequently happened, he became aggressive. Now he is used locally as a poster boy against declawing.


----------



## Ripley2016

I knew for years I wanted a GSD and long thought of what perfect the name would be for a strong, intelligent and capable female dog with a protective nature. One day I was thinking of strong female leads from movies and thought of Ellen Ripley, from James Cameron's Alien series... Sigourney Weaver's role that made her famous. Her character fit the bill. My husband and I are in our early 30s and although we had seen the movie many times together and loved it, sadly not many others from our age cohort have, so most think it's because of Ripley's believe it or not- which ironically neither of us have ever seen! We decided years before ever getting a GSD that her name would be Ripley ?


----------



## zetti

My male really *should* have a German name, but we named him Murph, after Lt Michael Murphy. If you read or watched *Lone Survivor*, Lt Murphy was a Navy SEAL who lost his life in Operation Redwings. He was trying desperately to call for air support but couldn't get through due to the mountainous location. He realized that the only way he could get through would be to step out into the open--as the enemy was firing on the area. It was the only hope of survival for his men, guaranteed suicide for Lt Murphy.

He was known by the guys as *Murph*, so that's our little tribute to an American hero.


----------



## whitneyk1719

This is the best explanation for how we picked Baron's name:


"*Baron—*_English. _One of the initial titles of royalty, a baron was gifted land and serfs in exchange for his oath of loyalty to the king and his promise to defend the king if necessary."


Knowing that GSDs are very loyal, this couldn't have been a better name for him. His AKC registered name is Blue Sapphire's Black Baron. The contract from the breeder stated we had to include Blue Sapphire in his registered name, black because he is all black, and Baron for the obvious. 


His litter name was Solo. The entire litter was named after Star Wars characters because the breeders were fans and the movie came out less than a month prior to him being born.


Coincidentally, I had a Sheltie (passed last year) that we had gotten him when he was almost two. The lady had named him Obi. His AKC name was Obi-Wan Kenobi.


My fiancé named our Siberian Husky, Skyler because his eyes are sky blue. His CKC name is Skyler Teal Turbo because he liked the color teal and he has modified turbo cars, lol. I had no part in that naming. :laugh2:


----------



## arycrest

Faith, Ledgie and Scooby were already named when their breeders gave them to me. Since their name is the only thing they own I didn't change any of them (over the years I've also been given other older dogs already named and I only changed one.) When I got him, Yukon had been beaten/whipped/abused/and abandoned in Winnipeg, MB so I felt he needed a new start in life ... I loved his original name, MAX, but felt it wise to change it due to the terrible abused he suffered through.


----------



## Della Luna

Xuri's breeder uses an alphabetical system to keep track of her litters... and I picked a pup from litter "X" (lucky me, lol). I knew a horse named Zuri at the time, and thought that it was an interesting, unique name that fit my preferred dog name requirements: two syllables, and easy(ish) to say!


----------



## Jenny720

Our future puppy will be named Luna. We were discussing names recently what we would name our future pup when we got one. One of the names was Luna. The other week we were looking at boats and I thought to myself we might get ideas of some names from the boats. I kid you not we came across this boat with the name Luna on it with a picture of a shepherdy/wolf dog and my son saw a reflection on the window 43 and i saw the dock number 43 -which happens to be the number of our home address and the age I turned that same day. I had to snag a photo!!! I had to many things happening to me to know that this was more then coincidence! So now we have no doubt that our future pup's name will be Luna!!!


----------



## Jenny720

We got our dogs name from the bionic woman series -Lindsey Wagner- Jamie's bionic German shepherd dog Max. We watched all the episodes with the kids a few months before we got our German shepherd pup and the name just seemed to stick.


----------



## Katie Chambers

My GSD is a 10 week old service dog in training. I have always been obsessed with Disney, but my last trip to Disney World was rather difficult as my scoliosis and heart issues have continued to progress. I wanted to give her a Disney name since Disney always inspired me throughout my childhood to prosper and my puppy will ultimately help and inspire me to do awesome things. Over the first few days, my little girl turned out to be the most confident and independent puppy I'd ever met. She had such a taste for adventure. My goal is to bring her to Disney World for her first birthday. They are extremely accommodating to SDiTs and it'll be great exposure. I wanted to give her the name of a character that is meetable at Disney World so we could get a super cute picture of them together.
I recently moved back to my college town for good. There is a quote from "Let it Go" that played as we pulled out of my home driveway to move, "I'm never going back, the past is in the past". I thought of the new life Ellie and I are going to have together and I knew immediately that, even though the name is reeeallyyy common now, my little girl was Elsa. I started to call her "Ellie" for short after Carl's wife in "UP" since she absolutely loves adventure.
Sorry for the novel. I love my dog and Disney too much.


----------



## telavivgsd

I wanted our gsd to have a German name and Klaus was my favorite of the ones I thought of. Before we got him, I was begging my husband for a pup constantly, and we started to refer to all German Shepherds as "Klauses" (i.e. "look at that Klaus over there!") Once we finally did get him, of course we had to stick with the name.

We have a German last name also so he basically is ultra-German.

Israelis usually think it's funny or ask why we named our dog after Santa. :|


----------



## JunYue97

I name my puppy Baymax because she is a white german shepherd. And Baymax character is gentle and capable, exactly what I want my puppy grow up to be.


----------



## Kyrielle

Jack was named after a black cat in St John.

We first encountered Jack the Cat (as we call him) on a sidewalk lying so still we thought he was dead--or a zombie--looking for all the world like a miniature panther. He was later up and about and terribly sweet, though terribly skinny. Before we left, we stopped by the Little Switzerland shop and discovered he belonged the owner, and was at the ripe old age of 15--and on his way out of this world within the next year; we didn't think he'd make it to Christmas, though. He was also on top of a glass counter top that contained the Tag Heuer watches my fiance has been eyeing for years. 

Jack the Cat just looked so regal on top of $10,000 worth of watches that my fiance decided to name our future dog Jack in honor of the cat.


----------



## woofmendez

One of my dog's name is Coco, I chose that because that's my idol's pet name. I just love both of them. Haha


----------



## CarrieJo

A friend of mine in middle school was named Brandy. I really thought it was a pretty name but no way was I naming my kid a name of a liquor. 

Best way is to love on your dog and give yourself some time to see what fits. My german shepherd mix is actually considered my dog. So I got to name her Shiloh. A name I wanted for a long time that was actually a middle name of one of our previous dogs.

Yes we are crazy only a few of our dogs have or had no middle names.


----------



## AndrewGarf

I got my dog's name from The Game of Throne movie series, I really like the direwolves that they have there, I think all of those direwolves are loyal, honorable and protective. The traits that I hope will be adopted by my German Shepherd. I'm planning to get my second GSD, he will be named Ghost


----------



## lalabug

Our pup is a WGSD and we decided to call her Ghost, as we are big Game of Thrones fans. Original, I know. :grin2:


----------



## Crunch Hardtack

I haven't received a German Shepherd pup yet (waiting to move into larger house with fenced in yard), but his name will be Caleb. I wanted a biblical name for my new prospect that when off lead, the name carried far when called. After doing some research on the meaning of Caleb, I thought it apropos, as the name in Hebrew means "dog" or "dog-like" in reference to loyalty. ¿What more loyal a companion than a dog, n'est pas?

My second shep was Amos, also a biblical name. I named him Amos though, after the comedy duo _"Amos and Andy"_, my nickname being Andy. :grin2:


----------



## Slamdunc

I was in Ireland for my cousin's / God Son's wedding back in 2013. While I was there I met a few of the "Garda" (Irish Police) K-9 guys. We had a great time with them and their dogs, spent a day with them. They had GSD's for patrol work and one of the dog's name was Boru. I was told he was named after a true life legendary warrior king of Ireland, Brian Boru. Brian Boru drove the vikings out of Ireland in the year 1014. There was a huge battle at the Clontarf Castle, now a 5 star hotel where I stayed our last night. Brian Boru fought the Vikings for years with a small band of warriors and was relentless in his quest to drive them from Ireland. He was 74 years old when he was killed at the battle of Clontarf. Many regard him as the greatest king of Ireland. When the handler told me the story and his dog's name, I though that is a cool name and a great story. 

When I got "Rosco" the first thing I did was change his name to "Boru." A good name for a serious Patrol dog who is relentless in his search for people.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Oh that's neat, @Slamdunc I assumed he came with that name.


----------



## Slamdunc

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Oh that's neat, @Slamdunc I assumed he came with that name.


Nope, he was 3 1/2 when I got him and his name was "Rosco." We already have a Rosco in the unit and I wasn't crazy about the name. I changed his name to "Boru" and have never called him Rosco. He had no issues adjusting to his new name, which I think fits him better.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Slamdunc said:


> Nope, he was 3 1/2 when I got him and his name was "Rosco." We already have a Rosco in the unit and I wasn't crazy about the name. I changed his name to "Boru" and have never called him Rosco. He had no issues adjusting to his new name, which I think fits him better.


It totally is a better name.


----------



## Kyrielle

Jack is named in honor of a black cat in St. John. We encountered the cat on the sidewalk of downtown Cruz Bay. At first, we thought he was dead, or near death, as he barely blinked when we prodded him.

Later, we saw the same cat awake, but clearly thin and not well. He had food and water, and must have lived in one of the nearby shops.

On our second to last day in St. John, we stopped by the Little Switzerland shop where we'd spotted his food bowl and where he'd been hanging around. We went into the shop as my fiance loves Tag Heurer watches, and saw the cat sprawled across the Tag Heurer case containing $10,000 worth of watches, looking for all the world like a miniature panther in a commercial. We learned his name was Jack and that he was 16 years old, and nearing the end of his life (the owner told us he was on a massive cocktail of medications that were keeping him going).

When we got back, we decided to name our upcoming dog Jack.


----------



## kshadow

I always wanted a Dyson pet vaccum. With a Bernese mountain dog would definetly need it. Got a Dyson German Shepherd pup instead lol
We named him Dyson to remind me everyday that I will never get the vaccum lol


----------



## Gossamer

We just moved to town when we got Comet, and my three kids, 11, 8 and 5 were charged with naming him, something that scared me to death. My previous GSD was Magnum and he fit the name perfectly, so imagine my dismay when my 5 year old want to name him Puck Puck and the others were cycling through Star Wars and cartoon character names.

Two days later, we landed on the local high-school namesake, the Comet(s). I wanted something tougher sounding but after some of the ideas my kids had, Comet seemed like a happy alternative. Real name is Burning Comet.


----------



## Brianna Zombri

Duke was here before I was and my husband wears this old Duke but t-shirt so maybe he's a fan even tho we don't watch the sport. When Daisy came along, I wanted to name her Delta but since she was so sweet and petite and Dukes future girlfriend we wet with Daisy. I like to joke and call her Dumping Duke's Darling Daisy Dumplin'.

Major was the biggest fluffiest of his litter and I almost named him Charlie but our neighbors name is Charlie. So the big brute became Major! 
Our new little girl is named Macy because my son was saying names that rhymed with Casey (our neighbors nickname) and he came up with lacy and Macy. Since we have Duke and Daisy I figured Major and Macy suited the bill!

*i used to have a dog named Echo. Would have been sweet to have Charlie Delta and Echo but oh well!


----------



## MRBennett

When I went to go see Maia at the shelter, they had her with about 8 other puppies. Even though they weren't hers and she was young herself(about 6 1/2 months), she was very nurturing and motherly to the puppies. So I named her after the Greek God Maia, who is known for being nurturing and motherly. It also means "mother" and "midwife", so I thought it fit her very well! And she continues to prove that she would've made an excellent mother if she weren't spayed. If anyone, including our Amazon parrot, makes an unsettling noise, she has to go and inspect and make sure everything's ok. If kids cry, she comforts them with cuddles and kicking, and will lay there until they feel better. When I'm sad or sick, she sticks with me until everything is better, and she won't leave my side until it is. Talk about a girl with a big heart!
For her little brother, though, When my husband and I were picking out names (we knew we were getting a Shepherd, just not sure from where or when) we started going with 'nerdy' names because the both of us are very nerdy. We had a list that ranged from "Revan" (star wars Sith character) to "Sullivan" (Uncharted video game character). Originally we wanted Revan, especially since the new Star WARS movie had just come out when we started picking out names, so it was definitely on the mind. 
HOWEVER, when we finally picked a breeder and then picked a puppy, we were on our way home(we had him picked out a week before we could bring him home),we both agreed Revan did not fit him or his personality. But we had another name on the list "Ronon," which is a character from a t.v. show (Stargate Atlantis). He's a pretty big, muscular fellow that's rough around the edges but a total sweetheart. So we decided that we would name him that. However the spelling "Ronin" is a word used for a rogue samurai. Given my Japanese background, my husband thought it would be cool if we went with that spelling to mirror my heritage. So Ronin's name originally came about from a TV show, but the spelling came from Japan. And it fits him perfectly! He's a total sweetie with us and our family, but aloof around strangers. He would rather hang out with his family than meet new friends, though he isn't strictly opposed to the idea.
All in all I think both of the names for the dogs fit them to a T. I know it shouldn't be, but naming is honestly one of my favorite parts of adding a new one to the pack! Hahaha


----------



## semcat66

*Black & Tan*

My husband and I were commenting on the color combination of our new GSD puppy and when I said "black & tan" we both went to beer names - since we both like porters, we decided on Porter - dark and sweet :grin2:


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde

We were on the search for a female and I kept thinking of names and kept deciding against them. I finally saw "Bonnie" and it seemed to be the only name I kept coming back to. As we were looking for our female, my Dad (who lives on the 4 acres with us) said "We need to get a male too" Well...it was set...if I was going to have a Bonnie, her 'husband' would have to be Clyde..... no other way.

So we have Bonnie Belle and Clyde Whitfield. Belle just went with Bonnie and Whitfield because Clyde is from a town in Whitfield County. Looking back, if I had know I would use the county for Clyde's middle name, Bonnie would have been Bonnie Bostic - Bostic from the town Bonnie is from.


----------



## Spetzio

Once upon a time, there was this really great show called Lost..... Sawyer was definitely one of my favorite characters and I couldn't help myself. It seems to fit: handsome, selectively smart, and kind of an a-hole.  It's also not a very common name over in my neck of the woods, so that's always a plus.


----------



## Zelle

I was looking for a name of a wolf. Then, I remember Fenrir, Loki's wolf son who bit off Tyr's hand. Since, I'm getting a female, change it to Fenris from the Ragnarok Comincs: Fenris Fenrir.


----------



## ldkgates

We came up with a long list of names for our 2 year old GSD. We decided to wait until we saw him to pick a name. We drove to Bronson,FL to pick him up. We decided to name him Bronson. It was not on the list. My first shepherd was named Blitz Von Seestadt. The kennel name was von Seestadt. Our newest addition is an 8 week old solid black GSD. My husband got to pick his name. He named him Kylo, from Star Wars because he is on the dark side.


----------



## Roman'sGirl1975

Nyx was named after the Greek goddess of the night. His name is Nyx's Midnight Fallen Star. Gypsy was named because she was supposed to be my husband's Service Dog but she didn't get big enough, but we named her Gypsy because its a journey to be a Service Dog, her name is Acelyn's Twilight Rose Gypsy Moon. And Valkyrie was named because she is going to be kind of a tough dog plus she was gotten the day before Valentines day as well as having part of our late German Shepherd Hailie's name, her name is Cupid's Valkyrie Rose.


----------



## kimbale

MacKenzie was named after a wolf I used to work with when I worked at the International Wolf Center. She died two weeks before I picked my little girl up, and that wolf always held a special place in my heart. So I named my dog after her and it's fit great!

I pick up my new pup in two weeks and am still debating names. I thought I had settled on Wolfram, just because I like that name. But now I'm thinking about Augustus after Augustus McCrea from Lonesome Dove...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanky

Was debating names for a month before picking my pup up. A week before I picked him up I was set on "Gunner." However on the ride home with my beautiful black puppy a few Johnny Cash songs played on the radio and for some reason it just felt right naming him Cash!


----------



## TheGreatCeaser

On my way to get my gsd i had my mind set on either xena or dixie. When I got there there was only 1 male left. On the ride home I scratched my head thinking of names, one of my favorite movies is the gladiator so i was really thinking about going with Maximus, but I think i felt it would be difficult for others so i decided on Caesar. I should of went with shadow because this dog just walks everywhere i go.


----------



## Drodes

I had determined for a very long time that I was going to name my first German Shepherd "Bruschi" after New England legendary linebacker, Teddy Bruschi.... but when we got him, I doing a bible study on King Hezekiah, who was a king unlike any other king, so we went with "Hezekiah"!


----------



## Alexwallace24

MY wife came up with the name Xena about one hour after we decided to get a puppy. Xena the Warrior Princess was going through her mind at the time.


----------



## gdenton55

*Leben*

I suffer from massive depression disorder and Leben means “Life” in German. She is 4 months old today. She is not a service dog, but she is to me.


----------



## ZeusTheShepherd

My daughter chose our pups name. My son and her had a huge list, Bruce or Odin was top place. The night before we went to get him there was a huge thunderstorm that lasted hours. My daughter opened the door to a beautiful sunrise and declared that he needed to be called Zeus, as only he could control the sky and make it shine for our drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShirosOhana

Shiro is Japanese for 'white' and well since he is a white GSD the name fits him rather well!


----------



## cheffjapman

Arrow - my wife picked because we were watching the TV show Arrow at the time. It was a unique (at least around our parts) name.

General - Our 8 year old daughter picked the name when she saw his picture on the SPCA website.


----------



## Misha111

My dogs like my cars have been mostly second hand. So I didn't get to choose the colour or the name. The one dog we got from a breeder, the kids wanted to name so I made them make a shortlist of names. I chose the one that I was happy calling out everyday. Funnily enough I didn't go for 'Lion King' :smile2:


----------



## Misfitfly

I chose the pup, so I decided to let my two daughters ages 14 and 9 name her. I felt like that would strengthen their ties to her. They both agreed on " Macey ". Which was also acceptable for me, as I personally do not like Hokey pet names. Or people names.


----------



## ACarney

Still getting around to choosing the shepherd pupper, but as of now the name in the top spot is 'Doggo' lol short and sweet. Also because the cat is already named 'Gato', gotta go for some consistency.


----------



## kovu_the_livergsd

Ever since I saw the second Lion King movie years ago I knew I was going to name my GSD Kovu after Scars nephew. I am fortunate enough that Kovu happens to be Liver GSD so the name matches him perfectly.


----------



## Adamance

Some of these names and reasonings are really cool! Love these types of discussions.

I originally wanted to name my first GSD Goliath, in reference to the story of David and Goliath and after ruling out David being a good dog name. But- my mother wouldn't let me because it was the bad guy's name (my mother firmly believes that a dog becomes what you name it, so anything negative was no go for her)

so I just named him Hero because he was my hero. I didn't have much else to motivate me in life at that time, so in the true essence of the word he was my Hero.

My fiance named Crash after Crash Bandicoot. I was the one who suggested it, but rethought it and wanted to go with Nash instead. But he liked Crash, and I was okay with that. It's similar.


----------



## Adamance

ShirosOhana said:


> Shiro is Japanese for 'white' and well since he is a white GSD the name fits him rather well!


I love the name Shiro, and your dog is beautiful! Fits him nicely


----------



## Azws6

Loki because he is a trickster. Never know what his mood is. At the breeder i wanted a kinda mid dog not hyper nor unresponsive. So i was going there for a couple of day just to get to know the pups.loki was always lying down and chilling by himself. When i chose him next day i went oh he was running like crazy. And so he tricked me! Still do.. ?


----------



## Kalie92

Ghost was named after ghost, the wolf, on the Game of Thrones.


----------



## Arathorn II

First GSD was named after the Dallas Mavericks

Current 8 month old was named after the Texas Rangers although his great great grandfather was on the tv show Walker Texas Ranger.


----------



## Arathorn II

*Ranger*

Ranger


----------



## tim_s_adams

I would have gladly named our puppy DOG, after the dog in the John Wayne movie Big Jake. I fell in love with that animal after seeing the movie, and promptly changed my then dog named Sam to Dog. My next GSD was a rescue named Catrina, which I changed again to Dog?. 

But my son wouldn't have it for the new pup, he wanted something Greek. And he chose Nyx, which is the Greek goddess of darkness. Turns out a fitting name because she definitely has a dark side?


----------



## Arathorn II

tim_s_adams said:


> I would have gladly named our puppy DOG, after the dog in the John Wayne movie Big Jake. I fell in love with that animal after seeing the movie, and promptly changed my then dog named Sam to Dog. My next GSD was a rescue named Catrina, which I changed again to Dog?.
> 
> But my son wouldn't have it for the new pup, he wanted something Greek. And he chose Nyx, which is the Greek goddess of darkness. Turns out a fitting name because she definitely has a dark side?


How about "Dawg"









:grin2:


----------



## Hercules13

My daughter named our GSD Hercules - My first name is Alcide and Hercules's birth name was also Alcides. - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heracles


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd

My husband and I are big lord of the rings fans... so when we got a white german shepherd we named him Gandalf the white! And when he plays and gets dirty... hes Gandalf the gray! His full name is Gandalf You Shall Not Pass! So far he is as clever as a wizard


----------



## Dragon67155

My first GSD was a mix with a collie and her name was Rinni Pete after Rin Tin Tin I loved that old western I watched reruns when I was a kid. Fast forward about 30 years and this pup is named Xena Warrior Princess Puppy or Xena for short. She's a nipper. My brother has Xena's brother and his name is Thor so we have a theme sort of.


----------



## az_girl

We are getting a puppy in two weeks. We chose the name Mila. She is a Czech GSD so we wanted an Eastern European name. We thought Mila was beautiful and it is two syllables, which I always do for pet names (just rolls off the tongue easier). Plus it was the one name that we could agree on!! LOL


----------



## RuthArt

I had to name my girl with a "W" so I looked up German Dog Names and found Wiena, sounded good to me!!
Pronounced Vee-Nah


----------



## Kelly_Jean

I came up with Hera's name because I've always loved Greek mythology. Also, her parents names are Xena & Hercules. Hera's brother's name is Zeus...which is kind of funny because Hera & Zeus are Hercules' parents names, lol.


----------



## pashana

Darth Vader. Everyone knows The star wars. Cause when i saw My boy, it was The first thing come to Mind.? And cause he was from other country, i cannot Spell jos name..


----------



## egwinjr

I lived in Baltimore when I got my girl so I named her Camden after the baseball field Camden yards.


----------



## kpdennis

very lovely name.


----------



## kpdennis

He is absolutely stunning!!
Karen


----------



## Sabis mom

tim_s_adams said:


> I would have gladly named our puppy DOG, after the dog in the John Wayne movie Big Jake. I fell in love with that animal after seeing the movie, and promptly changed my then dog named Sam to Dog. My next GSD was a rescue named Catrina, which I changed again to Dog?.


Years ago as a pre-teen I had a dog I named Dog. While out looking for him one day a different dog responded to my calls, and followed me home. He became Wrong Dog. Dog came home with a pal one day who I dubbed Other Dog. And then Wrong Dog found the one who became Big Dog. Little Dog was just a pup and actually ended up being the biggest of the bunch, which added to the confusion. 
We were all strays and co existed quite happily for a good length of time. Dog stayed the longest. I used to laugh that he adopted me. Since I lived in an abandoned shed for a time, my Dog pack kept me warm and afforded some measure of security.


----------



## Armistice

Ours is named "Zoe" Rhymes with "Joey"

I wanted "Mauser", but really didn't suit a female. My wife insisted it had to have an "ee" sound at the end. Might explain why all their dogs did- Brandy, Missy, Ebony, Rooney

I tried to get her away from that, but Zoe came up in the bag of names, and I liked it enough


----------



## Kelly.m

My German shepherds name is Delta and how I picked it was the day I brought her home we were driving back and since it was a long ride I thought I'd pick out a name Because I wasn't really planning on buying a puppy just looking at different litters but she really caught my attention. She had such a mellow personality and wasn't afraid of anything that I just had to have her so that's what I did. While in the car thinking of names the word Delta just kept on poping into my head which was weird because I've never heard of that as a name before. We get home and I tell every one what I wanted to name her and they all tell me that is the dumbest name ever, yeah....big let down because I thought that it was the perfect name. I decided that I really didn't care what they thought because it was my dog and I truly believe this name picked her not me. I thought about looking up what the name meant in other languages and to my amazement the name means universal or whole in German which is exactly what she is a well balanced and perfect dog in my eyes.


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador

It was the name of the actual dog we liked. lol


----------



## Sabis mom

Kelly.m said:


> My German shepherds name is Delta and how I picked it was the day I brought her home we were driving back and since it was a long ride I thought I'd pick out a name Because I wasn't really planning on buying a puppy just looking at different litters but she really caught my attention. She had such a mellow personality and wasn't afraid of anything that I just had to have her so that's what I did. While in the car thinking of names the word Delta just kept on poping into my head which was weird because I've never heard of that as a name before. We get home and I tell every one what I wanted to name her and they all tell me that is the dumbest name ever, yeah....big let down because I thought that it was the perfect name. I decided that I really didn't care what they thought because it was my dog and I truly believe this name picked her not me. I thought about looking up what the name meant in other languages and to my amazement the name means universal or whole in German which is exactly what she is a well balanced and perfect dog in my eyes.


One of Buds aunts was named Delta. He also has a Bravo, a Charlie, a Fox, a Romeo, a Sierra, a Zulu, a Yankee, a Tango, a Juliet, an Echo, an Oscar, a Victor and a Whiskey in his family tree. My boss, his breeder, wanted to make sure we would remember the phonetic alphabet I think.


----------



## monster

My Shepherds are Girl and Ton. Girl was the name of my first Shepherd back in 1968, so after I ended up getting a female when I intended to get a male I had to come up with a name quickly. Ton's name came differently. I wanted a single syllable word but I wasn't feeling any from the list of German male names, so I thought of this guy I once knew, Ton Davis, Lt. Davis was a US Navy chaplain. Ton's gonna be a big Shepherd, so it fit.


----------



## #1Diggerdog

When we were looking for names for our puppy, my wife suggested naming her after one of my favorite places. The first thing I thought about was home and my beautiful Suwannee river. So...our puppy is named Suwannee.


----------



## Rowans.adventures

I thought for days for my pup's name as I wanted it to fit him so we hung out a few days and I kept looking at him and thinking what I would call him.... I have irish ancestry and he was the runt of the litter so I started researching Irish names and came up with Rowan, Gaelic for 'little red one"


----------



## car2ner

Rowans.adventures said:


> I thought for days for my pup's name as I wanted it to fit him so we hung out a few days and I kept looking at him and thinking what I would call him.... I have irish ancestry and he was the runt of the litter so I started researching Irish names and came up with Rowan, Gaelic for 'little red one"


are you Rowans.Adventures on Instagram?


----------



## Rowans.adventures

car2ner said:


> are you Rowans.Adventures on Instagram?


YES :grin2:


----------



## car2ner

:happyboogie: I thought that might be


----------



## Urusajo

My mom name it


----------



## djweston

Her name listed at WGSR was Yumi von Yoda, but she did not appear to respond to Yumi. I found out the lady who rescued her from the Mojave airplane graveyard dog dump site was named Yumi, and that's how she got tagged with that name. Some of my dogs have had western themed names, like Shane and Cheyene, so the first day I tried Yuma. The name did not particularly suite her in my opinion, so while talking to her and she was looking at me, I said, "You sure have amber colored eyes! How about we call you Amber?" To which she tilted her head in approval. Problem solved!


----------



## Tango1972.d

A few weeks after our previous GSD passed away we went on a family holiday. Walking along the cliffs a GSD came hurtling towards us barking very aggressively, his owner was about 100metres away. Concerned about the way the dog was approaching I picked up my son and my wife moved behind me. Within a metre of us he skidded to a halt, stopped barking and started to lick my feet. 

The owner came running over very apologetic saying his dog had never reacted like that with anyone but other dogs he was familiar with. We played with him for a while, chatted and asked his name. My son said that maybe he was a friend of our previous dog and that’s how he knew us hahaha, we were 1000 miles from home. That’s how Tango got his name from the GSD on the cliffs.


----------



## GSDresQmom

FYI (from a rescue person), rescues usually give dogs a new name as a symbol of their new start in life, and because if the dog came from a shelter, their name is probably unknown. IMO, any negativity associated with changing a dog's name is usually an emotional response on the part of humans, who give "naming" an importance that dogs don't appreciate. They simply learn to associate the sound of the word we use as their "name" with the human asking for their attention!


----------



## GSDchoice

Our dog thanks you for all that rescues do, ResQMom!! 
If it weren't for a rescue, he would have been euthanized - a big middle-aged dog infected with heartworm.

One of my daughter's favorite children's books (by German author Walter Moers) is about white wolfdog warrior-hero "Rumo". 
We thought that would be a good name - except that our Rumo doesn't have horns, and can not fight with a sword.


----------



## Breezy Arie

My 3.5 year old girl's name is Ariel - we didn't directly name her after the Disney movie, I think my fiance and I were looking at baby/dog names online and saw Ariel and it jumped out at both of us. I love it because incidentally I am a HUGE Disney lover, and the name also fits her really well. She LOVES water and will play in it/swim all day long 
We're getting a new puppy in a couple weeks (a Golden!) and I wanted to stay with the Disney theme for her name. We went through a ton of Disney names online and we both loved Aurora (Sleeping Beauty) and we'll call her Rory or Rora most of the time I'm sure.
I loved seeing all the other dogs named after Disney in this thread because I never come across them in real life!


----------



## BradyC87

Our puppy was named after the character Winston Bishop from the show New Girl which my wife is obsessed with.


----------



## Sheila West

Newer member here-figure this was a good place to start. ;-p
My girl is named Michonne.
I'm a huuuuge Walking Dead fan so when I was thinking what a good, strong, badazz female name would suit her-well, my favorite character fit the bill!


----------



## Breana'

My girl is Nyx, and I don't think there's really any cool story behind it. My fiancé and I were sitting in the living room talking about our prospective puppy, what she'd be like, yada yada. For some reason, the name "Nyx" just popped into my head. "How about Nyx?" I didn't even know that it was an actual name but I knew I liked the sound of it. "Nicks? Or like President Nixon? I don't love it, why don't you look on a website for German names?" So I did, and wouldn't ya know it, lo and behold at the bottom of the list – Nyx. Come to find out she is the Greek Goddess of night and I knew it'd be fitting for a dark puppy-turned-adult coming from an all black sire. It took a few weeks of convincing until I finally said "we can call her Nyxie." He totally went for it! "She'll be my little Nyxie!" And we love it, it's the perfect name for her.


----------



## Skerman72

My husband wanted our GSD name to sound strong so we named him Zeus. Hubby liked that he will be strong like the Greek god!!! Silly man.


----------



## [email protected]

"Boon" is his name because a good dog is a boon!


----------



## [email protected]

I like Sherman better than Herman!


----------



## Kibs

[email protected] said:


> I like Sherman better than Herman!


I knew someone called Sherman once. I always wondered "What parent would name their kid German, after a language?" LOL


----------



## RebelsMa

I named my GSD: 
Rebel (after my canon rebel camera 'cause I hike and take nature photos as a hobby) 
Winchester (because I like the show Supernatural - if she was a boy she would have been Dean lol) 
I mostly call her Reb or Rebby tho. She is NOT rebellious AT all, she's a big suck!! 
Loving everyone's name stories!!!


----------



## Shelby1

Shelby, bc peaky blinders is one of my favorite series, she named after the main character Thomas Shelby


----------



## Kaidee

My GSD is named Kaidence (a spin on Cadence, meaning music). I call her Kaidee for short. My Staffie is named Lacuna, meaning to tunnel, and she does after rodents! Our husky is named Axle, because if he gets loose he does like to tear down the road!! LOL!


----------



## McGloomy

I have a huge thing for the ocean, and the ocean life. Growing up, I always wanna be in the water for some reason (I learnt how to swim at the age if 3). If I go to the beach, or if I were on a boat, I just get this obsessive feeling of 'I HAVE TO GET IN THE WATER IT'S SO FRESH AND BEAUTIFUL. Barely at the age of 11 my parents sent me to a Scuba school and I earnt my Junior Open Water diving licence. I'm obsessed with watersports: jet-skiing, diving, flyboarding, you name it.) I spend ridiculous amount of time looking at Aquariums. And if this was a perfect world I'll be working as a dolphin trainer or professional jet-ski racer. Anyways, I got my boy after labour day 2017, where I went to Vegas to try my luck and then to Utah. Couple days later I re-watched Ocean's 11. I liked Daniel Ocean a lot (Clooney's character). Shortly after, I drove to Lancaster from LA to pick him up. I chose him (or he chose me?) out of 4 of his brothers. At first I wanted to name him Pablo. But when I (literally picked him up) and the person who was selling asked me, 'You got a name for him yet?' then I just blurted out, 'Ocean.' He's the best thing that's ever happened to me, and he keeps me at peace, just like the Ocean. He's living up to his name haha! I get tons of compliments on his name too, lol. Thanks people.


----------



## McGloomy

Funny enough not long ago I met a Scottish terrier named 'Pablo.' I was like, I was this ?? close to naming my dog "Pablo"!' and I said 'Shouldn't you name him "Rory" or like "Collin?" since he's a Scotsman...' the owner found it amusing. My joke was sold.


----------



## seattleK

Munch! 'cuz he looked it at 7 weeks and lives up to it at 8 months!


----------



## OMB

Olive, the Hammer. Cause the girls wanted to name her Olive and my son wanted to name her Hammer.


----------



## CometDog

When I got him at 5 months he was named Valance. Apparently the 6 year old boy from the puppy raisers named him after a superhero character. I have not been able to find that character, most likely not North American. Anyway, it kind of means "curtain accent" here lol. Plus with quite a few different accents from my immediate people in my life, everyone was saying it differently. 

My other dog is Ruger, I am a firearms trainer by hobby and compete a lot..so I wanted another firearms name. My default choice would have been Heckler (or depending on what letter litter..easy to pick names)

He knew his name, and he was V litter, so I had to go with a firearm that started with a similar Val sound. Dan Wesson "Valor" it was. They are expensive though and I am nearly compelled to buy one because it will have my dog's name on it lol


----------



## m0mof6

My son named ours Smokey. We picked him up early due to wildfires and it was very smokey in the area we had to drive through. We were teasing my son that he should name him "Fire" since there were fired around and shortly after that he decided on Smokey. (After trying it out along with another rejected name)


----------



## Genalis_mom

I am half Cherokee, and my Cherokee name is Usti Yonv, which means little bear. Genali's registered name is Genali Yonv......"friend of bear". But I just call her Genali for short, as a reminder that every time I call her I am calling my friend.


----------



## slippednfell

My newest addition, Goliath, got his name due to the size of his HUGE paws that he has to grow into. We got him about three weeks ago.

We adopted Lucy from a shelter, already named. We call her "Loosey Goosey" and she she seems to love it!

We got Weeko from a breeder. She is part wolf and was white as snow when a puppy. I looked online to find an Native American name that fit her that my husband could remember and spell and came up with Weeko, meaning pretty. It fits her perfectly... she is the epitome of the word pretty.

Thumbelina got her name because she is so tiny... she is a macro tabby cat.

The best naming situation was Ragamuffin... I took him in at about 6 months old... he was a stray... overloaded with fleas and skinny as could be... I kept saying "come here you ragamuffin" and since I couldn't come up with another name for him, Ragamuffin it became!

My all time favorite name is Dagonet, one of the knights of the round table, but we used that for a cat we once had.


----------



## debr1776

I'd love to see a picture of Weeko, if you have time to post one.


----------



## slippednfell

Weeko as a puppy and now, nearly 2 years old.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Inga was the name of another bitch owned by my Inga's breeder. I like it because it sounds so German.

I registered her name as Frauline Inga von Deutschland- Young Lady Inga of Germany.


----------



## AwayFromHere

After having a White GSD rescue already named Kiara and a black GSD named Chaos, we decided to go back to "human" names that a lot of our other pets have had (Betty the Cairn Terrier, Amy the Border Collie, Emma and Chloe the cats...that became Emerald and Clover when they got older than 3 weeks and properly sexed...). We fell in love with our current 2 year old female; since she was smart and beautiful, she was named after the Disney princess Belle. She totally bonded to my husband, who continues to pick out her pink jeweled studded collars!

We decided to stick with the princess theme, and our 13 week old pup is Gracie after Grace Kelly. And when we get our next Cairn, she will be a Charlotte/Charlie after the British princess.


----------



## Mame

I Netflix-binged Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt last fall, so I have a Kimmy Schmidt, and a Buckley Voorhees--although I've taken to calling them Kimmy SchmidtInYourChair, and Buckley VonMunchHouses.


----------



## arryana

hello! i admit that i read the entire thread, the stories are all fabulous. of my gone-before-but-still-missed-daily, my first dog was amanda. no particular reason, i was 13. following that was a rescue german shepherd named 'lady' who became moose, who was with me for 18 years. the cats aberdeen and zucker arrived around the time moose did, aberdeen was named after a roadsign and zucker was a family name. then there was my first wolf mix, lupine, my flower wolf. my second wolf was tessa, named after someone who meant a great deal to me. ook noodleman (a ferret) and ivan the terrapin (an aquatic turtle) joined the crew during the years. my current batch is the cat, gossamer squee, aka squishy. gossamer is the looney tunes character who is all hair and feet. my two year old black german shepherd is zoe, named after a friend and benefactor. the 'baby' is a seven month old sable shepherd, nita. the breeder requested that we name her something which means 'bear'. despite the fact that she's already bigger than the two year old, we mostly call her tiny.


----------



## unfortunatefoster

Simon was a 'free to good home' dog that crossed my feed on facebook. I was worried what might become of him, unaltered with some aggressive tendencies, so I took him in with the intention of finding rescue for him after vetting and a bit of training. Sadly (or not) I was not able to find a rescue group that would take him. So many health and behavioral issues. After 4 months or so, I settled on keeping him. His name was Jak and I didn't change it initially, thinking a new home would. Jak seemed harsh, exemplifying his bullying ways. Since he has those wonderful, ginormous ears and can hear a pin drop at 50 paces, I named him Simon. Hebrew for 'listen'.


----------



## jaggedteeth

I named my boy, Captain after my three favourite fictional Captains.
Captain Cutler from Scooby Doo Where Are You?
Captain Howdy from The Exorcist
Captain Spaulding from House Of 1000 Corpses/The Devils Rejects. (also a Groucho Marx character, but I like the horror one)
And it's always fun to let people try guess who I named him after. I get a lot of 'Captain Jack Sparrows?'


----------



## Mame

jaggedteeth said:


> I named my boy, Captain after my three favourite fictional Captains.


I started reading and thought for sure there'd be a Kirk in there, maybe a Morgan or Kangaroo. Shows you what I know. :wink2:


----------



## jaggedteeth

Mame said:


> I started reading and thought for sure there'd be a Kirk in there, maybe a Morgan or Kangaroo. Shows you what I know. :wink2:


My interests are quite niche so nobody has ever guessed right. Makes it more fun!


----------



## RemisMom

Remington came with his name, we just adopted him this weekend.. I’d love to change his name but he is two years old so I think it’s mean to change it ( however I’m terrified of firearms so my husband finds it hilarious that the dog I adopted to train as my service dog is named Remington) lol


----------



## dogfaeries

RemisMom said:


> Remington came with his name, we just adopted him this weekend.. I’d love to change his name but he is two years old so I think it’s mean to change it ( however I’m terrified of firearms so my husband finds it hilarious that the dog I adopted to train as my service dog is named Remington) lol




You can absolutely change it. He won’t care. My dogs all answer to multiple names. I call Scarlet “Scooby” or “Poodle” half the time. She’ll answer to all of them.


----------



## brownclown

I got my pup last week . i had a list of a few potential names with Ronin being the most likely. I also liked Drago, Hunter and Fisher. I also really like Loki but saw it was a pretty popular name. I had also seen others saying you may have a dog that grows into the name. Haha . When i first met my pup , I was pretty sure he was Ronin. However , we had a long drive home and during that dramatic life flipped upside down trip for my pup, he was whining , crying and whimpering. I off handily commented to him , "whats with all the ruckus". It just felt right and his name is now Ruckus. He continues to live of to the namesake with the name matching his personality on a daily basis. Haha. So despite my apprehension of having a self-fulfilling name like Loki i got a Ruckus.


----------



## RemisMom

dogfaeries said:


> You can absolutely change it. He won’t care. My dogs all answer to multiple names. I call Scarlet “Scooby” or “Poodle” half the time. She’ll answer to all of them.


Thank you! I’d love to change it lol not sure what too guess that’s the fun in it! Time to start the name game :grin2:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I have only named one dog as everyone came with a name. I think you can change them I just didn't. Daisy who was Princess Daisy was the only one I named. Lucky was going to be Rocky but he just didn't respond to it and after some medical issues Lucky it was. I have names for a male GSD, Diego from Ice Age because he is a predator who takes care of the herd and Audifax , Audie for short because what I read about him in GSD books sounded like what I wanted. I liked the name Carlin for a girl after a Irish harper. So if I get a chance to name a GSD I have the names ready.


----------



## dogfaeries

Like I’ve said, Scarlet has several names she’ll answer to. She also thinks her name is “Bad Dog”. She’s a real pill, and I’ve always said to her in a sweet voice “you are such a bad dog”. The other day my niece was trying to get her attention and was calling “Scarlet! Hey Scarlet!” Nothing. She said “Hey Bad Dog!” And Scarlet whipped her head around and came to her, wagging her tail, LOL. Gotta love her.


----------



## tim_s_adams

dogfaeries said:


> Like I’ve said, Scarlet has several names she’ll answer to. She also thinks her name is “Bad Dog”. She’s a real pill, and I’ve always said to her in a sweet voice “you are such a bad dog”. The other day my niece was trying to get her attention and was calling “Scarlet! Hey Scarlet!” Nothing. She said “Hey Bad Dog!” And Scarlet whipped her head around and came to her, wagging her tail, LOL. Gotta love her.


Due to the fact this is a family forum, I can't say the pet name I've given my pup...but she does answer to her real name and doggie as well >


----------



## amlimb

I have a 2 and a half month old gs puppy and I couldnt think of a name for the longest time. I was thinking of naming her scout and even called her that for a few days but it just didnt fit. Then one day some kids were playing with her and a little girl daid ''you could name her Luz'. When I called the dog Luz to see her reaction her ears perked up and she wagged her tail and I have been calling her Luz ever since.


----------



## Sunsilver

dogfaeries, thought you'd be able to relate to this:


----------



## dogfaeries

Sunsilver said:


> dogfaeries, thought you'd be able to relate to this:


I do, LOL!

That darn dog probably thinks her "real" name is "I'm going to _kill_ you". Kill is said all drawn out. I love her dearly, and get a huge kick out of her, but I swear, someone else would've already dropped her off at the pound! She has a dog show next week, hopefully she behaves herself...


----------



## AustinIllini

Enzo

From Enzo Ferrari, Enzo the baker from the Godfather, and Enzo from "The Art of Racing in the Rain".


----------



## CAROLINM

Our puppy is Odham but we call him Odie. Odham is a word from the natives in the Sonora-Arizona border, they are called Tohono O'Odham that means "people from the desert".


----------



## Kairo's Dad

The wife actually came up with the name, Kairo, and we actually had the name already picked out before we ever found the puppy we wanted. We just knew we wanted a male, with a "K" name since the letter is prominent in our family. When we found Kairo, and learned his father's name was, Kato, we knew it was meant to be.:grin2:


----------



## Hazel GSD

Hazel came to us named, and I didn't think of renaming her, but now I think of it after I teach all of her commands with her name?


----------



## JLee

My females were named Sheena(Sheena Easton) and Shelby(after Carol Shelby). My male will be named Ike(after Gen/Pres Eisenhower) or Patton(after George).

That's Shelby as my avatar. Lost or 2 years ago when she was 12.


----------



## Datura

I chose Dean name because I am a huge fan of the show Supernatural. I have a cat named Castiel (He has a semi long, tan coat, and blue eyes lol). I was going to name him Sam, but Sam seems like a very common name, and there was the episode where Dean could talk to animals, and there was the GSD on there. So Dean it was lol


----------



## car2ner

JLee said:


> My females were named Sheena(Sheena Easton) and Shelby(after Carol Shelby). My male will be named Ike(after Gen/Pres Eisenhower) or Patton(after George).
> 
> That's Shelby as my avatar. Lost or 2 years ago when she was 12.


I'm partial to Patton (that is my big-boy) but Ike is really good too.


----------



## Jpage24.87

He didn't have a name for days. I had a list of names I loved, but when I ended up with my 5 week old bear cub looking pup, none of my chosen names fit. He was the bully of his litter, and feisty as heck, he became Sitka Bearheart. Not much as changed, except he's like a big lovey teddy bear now. ?


----------



## Angela Bender

We chose Max because my fiancé is a huge fan of Mad Max and so far it seems fitting for him since he’s half blue heeler. Sometimes he calls him Maximus and our younger daughter calls him Maxi and I’m afraid he’s gonna get confused, but as long as you say Max he will head right to you.


----------



## AddieCrow

I named Ragnar after the one main character from the tv show vikings. It's been kinda a theam of mine to name them after tv characters, I have Dixon (walking dead) Dexter (TV show Dexter) and now Ragnar ? so it's kinda based off characters that kill things haha


----------



## anagram

Yulai comes from the online multiplayer game EVE online. 

I was able to choose the name , with the restriction of it being the Y litter


----------



## Qholic

Our two Maine ***** are named Mirin and Soju; Mirin is a sweet rice wine and Soju is a Korean liquor. So to keep it along the same lines we named him General James Beam Macallan. James Beam being one of my favorite bourbons and Macallan is my favorite scotch. We just call him Mac for short.


----------



## cz_gsd

Hank is named after the character Hank Rearden in Atlas Shrugged

And a little bit of Hank Venture from the Venture Bros. cartoon :grin2:


----------



## saintbob

I was lonely after my 24/7 companion dog died and desperate to bond with another dog. After visiting a few rescues that didn't particularly care for me; my wife, by total serendipity discovered Sarge who really liked me. 

Since I prayed to St Anthony for such a dog I reasoned that divine providence was at work...so I renamed my companion *Saint*.


----------



## Katsugsd

We're a military family. When we moved from Hawaii to Maryland, the one thing that stuck with us from there was the food. (Oh, how I MISS it!)


We got Kalbi (the Shiba Inu) shortly after arriving in Maryland. I kept offering names that my husband shot down. It got to the point where I was frustrated and seeing as he was on the "name the dog something funny" wavelength, I offered Kalbi (or Galbi, depending on who you talk to) the Korean spare rib food as a name. He liked it, and so the puppy became Kalbi.


I picked Katsu's name out long before I even got her. I had decided 6 months before I even started to actively engage with breeders that my next puppy, male or female, will be Katsu ( the pan friend chicken/pork/etc) to keep with our naming dogs after food convention. Hubby loved it. Her AKC registered name Blackthorn's Out of the Frying Pan was because it correlates with fried food.


I have a few names picked out for use later on down the road that will keep with this "tradition." I do regret not naming our cats after food too. They are just Sam and Annie.


----------



## clipke

Leeroy was named after Leeroy Jenkins, from World of Warcraft. Long story short, I played video games for a living and my fan base chose his name. Jax already had a name when I got him, he responded to it well so I didn't want to undo a bunch of training by changing it.


----------



## Shane'sDad

When I think it fits I try to come up with part of a "real" old west characters name or a western movie ....like 1950s... "Shane"


----------



## DebbieBullen

We came up with Coco because she’s a ?... her AKC name is Coco the clown ?


----------



## car2ner

clipke said:


> Leeroy was named after Leeroy Jenkins, from World of Warcraft. Long story short, I played video games for a living and my fan base chose his name. Jax already had a name when I got him, he responded to it well so I didn't want to undo a bunch of training by changing it.


How did I miss this? That is funny. So does your dog rush into things without back up, living up to his name-sake?


----------



## Ashley0882

My daughter came up with the name Leo. I told her to think of a name, we were getting him for her. She came in from school and said I'm naming him Leo. He had a name before he was born!!


----------



## Malibu

After many many hours & days and weeks of pondering


----------



## AustinIllini

My GSD is from his breeder's E litter. So E name. 

I love Scuderia Ferrari and read the book "The Art of Racing in the Rain". Also, I'm Italian. 

Enzo was a no-brainer.


----------



## RSharpe75

I spent the better part of a past life developing banking software for the Windows platform. I use to hate it! When I got my first GSD in 2001, I named him Windows. Firstly because I figured it would be unusual and secondly so I would have a reason to fall in love with Windows.

I'm hoping to get a new pup my end of January and this will be the breeders E litter. Not sure if he'll let me give the pup it's registered name, but his call name is going to be Kaos. I wanted to name him Lucifer, but the wife called me stupid. I also wanted to name him Disco, but the wife called me stupid. Bottom line, I get called stupid a LOT!


----------



## AustinIllini

RSharpe75 said:


> I spent the better part of a past life developing banking software for the Windows platform. I use to hate it! When I got my first GSD in 2001, I named him Windows. Firstly because I figured it would be unusual and secondly so I would have a reason to fall in love with Windows.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a new pup my end of January and this will be the breeders E litter. Not sure if he'll let me give the pup it's registered name, but his call name is going to be Kaos. I wanted to name him Lucifer, but the wife called me stupid. I also wanted to name him Disco, but the wife called me stupid. Bottom line, I get called stupid a LOT!


It's not an E name, but "Dongle" is a cute techie name.


----------



## RSharpe75

AustinIllini said:


> It's not an E name, but "Dongle" is a cute techie name.


Haha Dongle is a cute name. Incidentally, KaOS is also a techie name. It's a linux distro - not a great one and not one that I use, but that's where the name sprung from.


----------



## wolfy dog

Griff from Griffin, the mythical beast whose back is a lion and front is an eagle. He is from the G litter. I prefer to be "stuck" with a letter as it makes it easier to name them. I know it really doesn't mean I have to name him like that. It took me a while to like it but as he grew so did he grow into his name. It fits him well now.


----------



## RSharpe75

DellaWrangler said:


> Della's a character from Dashiell Hammett's, "The Maltese Falcon" (and one feisty broad at that  Seemed to fit the pup's personality. I was looking for a two-syllable name, starting with a "D," to honor her predecessor - Dina.
> 
> Whenever the BF wants to get under my skin, he tells me that I named her after the "Twilight" girl, which is most definitely NOT the case. Grrrr!


 @DellaWrangler - did you name her after the Twilight girl? :grin2:


----------



## selzer

My newest pup's name is Uzzi. Her mother's name is Karma. I just realized that when you put them together it sounds kind of scary. Really, it just sort of worked out that way. Karma was from my K litter and she will be six in the end of January. Uzzi is out of the U-litter and the name I liked best for the girls. Ok, I liked UFO and U-go. U2 was ok, but this girl is not an Ursela. So Uzzi she is, out of Karma by Kojak. I can call her Kojak's Uzzi, Karma's Uzzi, or Susie's Uzzi. Karma's Uzzi, it sounds like some mad vigilante.


----------



## clipke

car2ner said:


> How did I miss this? That is funny. So does your dog rush into things without back up, living up to his name-sake?


He's so clumsy so yes haha. I wasn't expecting him to get as big as he did, he's twice the size of all his littermates. I should have named him Brutus or something.


----------



## woopiee

I like collecting names from PC/mobile games from interesting characters xD


----------



## MstrSHAKE

Korben. 

As in Korben Dallas from fifth element


----------



## Opsoclonus

Zooey: after reading the book, "Franny and Zooey" by author J.D. Salinger.


----------



## xthine

First post here!


Steely Dan song... Josie! 



First time GSD parent (she is a few days shy of 12 weeks), we have 9 year old Jack Russell Terrier named Haylie. 

So many compliments from people when we go out for walks.. she is becoming the pride of the neighborhood.


----------



## Gregc

Luca= Luca Brasi, of The Godfather fame.
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...hUKEwiqy9nU4_DfAhVOn-AKHYOJD5YQ_B0wGnoECAMQBg


----------



## khromosone

Max short for Maximus Aurelius.

Sounded cool at the time!


----------



## Hineni7

Literally months of searching and praying... I like to name my dogs names that speak into what I believe they are or will be.. My newest is Hokhmah.. In Hebrew it means Godly Wisdom, skill, aptitude (as given by God). But I think this definition sums it up beautifully...

Hokhmah - Knowledge coupled with the inner quality that embodies a heart and life in conformity with the purpose and character of GOD....


----------



## Sabis mom

MstrSHAKE said:


> Korben.
> 
> As in Korben Dallas from fifth element



Love that movie! Big badaboom!


----------



## fur_mom3

My pup is named Wrigley "Rigs" after Wrigley Field, Home of the Chicago Cubs!


----------



## Oasiskw

Our girl is Dax after Jadzia Dax from Star Trek.


----------



## Black

Ours will be named Axelson, will be called Axe. He will be named after deceased Navy SEAL Sniper Matthew Axelson, part of a 4 man team that became compromised in the mountains of Afghanistan. If you've seen movie or read the book 'Lone Survivor', you know who i'm talking about.


----------



## Myboybabe1

I got thgois guy. Hes 4 months old 60 pounds now. You have all said he must be DDR by pics. He pi55es me off and at samne time makes me proud. His name....SAMSOSON


----------



## mkculs

My first was Darcy, after the Jane Austen character--long before Jane Austen was popular! Then Radar--a palindrome (we had Hannah, but she came to me with that name--we just liked the palindrome idea) and the name of a beloved M.A.S.H. character. Now "Jett." He is "jet black" "jet propelled" at times. He came to me as King, which was the name of my daughter's ex, and also which I find too common and boring as a dog name. :0


----------



## Miykael81

My son decided on the name. We thought of some ideas and he just thought of one that he really liked and when we first met our pup he felt it was a perfect fit.


----------



## selzer

Can't remember when the last time I posted in this thread. So I will start with the three year olds. 

Quinn -- came from my Q litter, girls were QT, QP, Queenie, and Quinn. I got landed with Quinn who quickly became the love of my life, LOL. Quinnie is also The Werewolf because of how she looks. 

Ramona -- one of my R-litter, Comes from Beverly Clearly's Ramona the Pest.


There is Kojak, after the bald, Greek 70s detective, Who loves you baby? 

Tinuviel -- one of my T-litter, her litter name was Tootsie -- just 4 of them, Teaser, Tweekie for the boys and Tootsie and Twinkie for the girls. 'Cause girls are sweet. But Tinuviel comes from the Lord of the Rings. I call her Tinnie though, or Tiny Tinnie, or Tinnie Tinuviel. I sing to her, You are so beautiful, and that almost rhymes with Tinuviel, and maybe some day, she will get a page in my ABC book. Right now it's: 

T is for Terrible Tori, 
Who has a sad little story, 
Her owners say that, 
she is too fond of the cat, 
and they returned her lest it became gory. 


And the next pup is Uzzi. She is one of my, uhm, U-litter. Yeah. Karma's last litter had 11 puppies, and she raised 9 of them. I get 1, count them, 1 J-puppy and there are a bajillion J-names. And 9 U's. Well the puppy I ended up with was Ursela, but I like the name Uzzi better. So I now have Uzzi. She is kenneled with her mother, Karma, and when I put the names together it sounds like I am going to go postal. The other U-puppies were Uriah (David Copperfield), Ulysses (S. Grant), Uno (Yep, first one out), and Usher for the boys. The girls were U2 (I think after a band), U-Go (used to be a little car, back when little cars weren't kool), Ursela (this was not a Disney princess, at least not where I got the name. I worked at a place where we took over a product line, and one of the women that had worked the product, her name was Ursela, so I had a pair of pliers with Ursela all over them.) Uzzi - for the gun, And UFO -- that was the runt, and my niece gave her the name. I saw her ears in a photo and she grew into her name, because those ears are ready for take off. 

And my youngest pup, a stud-fee puppy, Kaiah. Kaiah was Willow's wife.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

I dreamed of a beautiful show quality, American style GSD for years and years and years. In a recent pursuit of my own happiness, I made that dream come true. He's all part of my "chasing" my dreams. I wanted a name more unique than the word chase, though. I came up with Quest, and it suits him perfectly. His AKC name is a Tribe Called Quest song, "Can I Kick It" which his breeder and I agreed suits a show dog well.


----------



## ScarlettGSD

ADogCalledQuest said:


> I dreamed of a beautiful show quality, American style GSD for years and years and years. In a recent pursuit of my own happiness, I made that dream come true. He's all part of my "chasing" my dreams. I wanted a name more unique than the word chase, though. I came up with Quest, and it suits him perfectly. His AKC name is a Tribe Called Quest song, "Can I Kick It" which his breeder and I agreed suits a show dog well.


We gave Scarlett her name when we noticed a scar on her forehead where he father nipped her when she was a pup. It has since grown hair over the scar but that's where it started from.


----------



## Clare

Our new puppy is Marco Aurelio! We call him Marco... we were originally thinking Marcus Aurelius but I didn't really like the latin name - my Italian friend suggested the Italian way and so it was done!

Wolfgang was named after I was researching german names and I just loved that one!!! His personality was all Wolfie but we still called him Wolfgang!

I just liked Sasha for a girl


----------



## michaelr

Our boy was part of the breeder's "I" litter and even at 8 weeks he had a fearless John Wayne swagger, so we named him "I am the Duke," Duke for short.


----------



## Kitty Nikolai

Maple came from the shelter with her name, but I am guessing it is from her beautiful coloring .


----------



## selzer

Clare said:


> Our new puppy is Marco Aurelio! We call him Marco... we were originally thinking Marcus Aurelius but I didn't really like the latin name - my Italian friend suggested the Italian way and so it was done!
> 
> Wolfgang was named after I was researching german names and I just loved that one!!! His personality was all Wolfie but we still called him Wolfgang!
> 
> I just liked Sasha for a girl


When my Grandmother wasn't calling my little brother FrankerJohn, which was kind of short for Frank or John, she was calling him Marcus Aurelius. His name is Mark Steven. Trust me you don't want a Marcus Aurelius, he was a little tyrant back then. I think his birth certificate still says Boy Selzer. But I could be wrong, it took them a while to figure out his name.


----------



## deedeearmstrong

Zoya's given name is Lesta od Vyrovky , She is from Czechoslovakia, these people brought her out to Montana ( she was going to be a police dog out there in Czech but failed a test) They named her Tessa ( no offense to anybody named Tessa) I just didn't like the named for my dog. I think it was the 70's or 80's I had watched a Lifetime movie , it was a Daniel Steel movie. About a Russian princess ( played by Melissa Gilbert, the actress from Little House on The Prairie)that had to defect to America. Against all odds she came out one top, even had her own shop with her own clothing line. Her name was Princess Zoya. I thought would be fitting for all that my black angel had been put through. But is a story for another day?


----------



## LeeLoo_and Thor

My female 'LeeLoo' is named after the character from the movie 'The Fifth Element'. I was hoping to get a second dog, male, and name him Corben, or Dallas, but we ended up adopting Thor. Maybe I can slowly change it to Thorben...and then to Corben? Haha.


----------



## Dingo745

lkellen said:


> I came up with Remington after relentlessly checking "german shepherd dog names" "baby names" and all sorts of sites. I had a list of like 30 names that (ex) BF axed all of them. I wanted Remy as a sort of "protection" dog-not attack or be mean dog, but since I was home alone a lot, just something to make me feel secure. Remington, being a gun brand, I thought- how funny would it be if I could say I have my own Remington protection
> 
> Now, almost every time I am asked what her name is, and I say 'Remington,' almost every one has the same reply... "LIKE THE GUN?!" hehe. I didn't name her specifically after the gun, but I always say, "yes, like the gun."
> 
> 
> *How did you come up with your beloved fur-child's name?*


You have a Remington and I have an 11 week old girl called Ruger,named after my favorite brand of handgun plus naming females for me is always difficult :smile2:


----------



## pidged

Remember the movie "Top Gun"? My oldest son always wanted a German shepherd and when he got his own place he got a dog and named him Maverick. Sadly my son passed away when Maverick was 6 months old. A year later my other son (who lives with us) got a German shepherd and named him Goose. Maverick and Goose are like therapy dogs to our whole family. They have both helped us continue to heal!


----------



## Gaia

When we adopted Gaia her name was Leia, named after princess Leia. I wanted to give her a new name so she felt more like my own dog, but I wanted something similar to her old name so it wouldnt be difficult for her to transition.

"Gaia" was the name of the persona for my internet identity "stellardeer", represented as an antlered woman with white hair and gold accents in her clothing.
It was a perfect new name for my dog because it was close enough to Leia, and she is basically the dog version of my persona character (she's a white shepherd with goldish-brown tinges!)


----------



## Levshow

Named my West German working line GSD Max. He is named after the creator of the breed Max Von Stephanitz.


----------



## LRP

We just landed on "Chunk", when we got our male he was just this small, pudgy chunk of love. So Chunk is what we called him, but he is anything but chunky, being tall, long and lean. 

When we got our female, she was the chunk!! So my husband named her "Choncheese", which is what he called the thick girls growing up. Mexican slang for chunky girl and she defiantly fits her name. She is short and thick, dense fluffy coat. 

They both fit there names perfectly as Chunk is our super affectionate snuggler and Choncheese is feisty and dramatic.


----------



## Paradokx

Sage because when her and her littermates were born and lined up they looked like sausages. So full name is sausage but goes by sage lol!


----------



## [email protected]

If you watch me try and catch her when she's got something she's not supposed to have, you wouldn't ask where I came up with the name Dodger lol


----------



## CactusWren

I once wrote a short story about a black German shepherd named "Shadow" (I'm a hobbyist writer), so when we got a black GSD puppy, it was the natural fit. However, we sort of noticed that maybe 40% of all black GSDs were named Shadow and the family decided to try something else. I was going for Saturn, but once my family saw the famous Goya painting, we decided to go with Jupiter.

So Jupiter it is.

I've only met one other Jupiter, but I've seen lots of Zeuses.


----------



## jwylie

My boy is named Jack and I really do not share this much because it is so lame. I named him after Law and Orders Jack McCoy. lol dun dun 

Should have gone with Lenny Briscoe


----------



## Debra Apedo

Have three West-German showline GSDs. Littermates Blewuko Akpolo Nou Kodjo-Aza von Capriole and his sister Bijou Akpolo You Kodjo-Aza von Capriole. He is named for my husband's uncle's Shepherd mix in Togo, West Africa. Blewuko means "Patience" or, I like to say, "Chill (out)". My husband died, so the rest of their long names except for the kennel part means, "Remembers Kodjo-Aza (my husband's village). Bijou is French for "jewel", and that's exactly what she is--a jewel of a dog by temperament and beauty. My second daughter named her. My third puppy is a petite thief of shoes, etc., named Maserati Blu Emotion (von Capriole). She is named for the car and the color--I know two women with dark blue Maseratis. My joke is that the dog might be the only Maserati I ever own, and that her vet bills are starting to cost me as much as the real car . . .


----------



## cvamoca

When we got Ellie, she was an "E" litter pup, and as my husband was in school becoming an Electronic Engineer, I named her Unicas Elekta, aka Ellie. She's very non electrifying, the most laid back dog on earth. Should have named her "Ground":grin2:. (Electric joke.) 

Now, Daisy got her name purely based on the season. I knew she'd be coming home when the daisies make their appearance in our fields in July, and sure enough they did and she did. I named her when she was 4 weeks old, first time I met her. She's more Crazy than Daisy at this point, beheading daisies whenever I tried taking pictures with them.


----------



## car2ner

cvamoca said:


> When we got Ellie, she was an "E" litter pup, and as my husband was in school becoming an Electronic Engineer, I named her Unicas Elekta, aka Ellie. She's very non electrifying, the most laid back dog on earth. Should have named her "Ground":grin2:. (Electric joke.)
> 
> Now, Daisy got her name purely based on the season. I knew she'd be coming home when the daisies make their appearance in our fields in July, and sure enough they did and she did. I named her when she was 4 weeks old, first time I met her. She's more Crazy than Daisy at this point, beheading daisies whenever I tried taking pictures with them.


I know a woman who works for the local power company. Many of her dogs are named from terms in the industry. It's kinda cool really.


----------



## Jchrest

I’ve already posted on the other dogs name, but Floki came about because DH and I watch Vikings. He wanted to name him Ragnar, but the kids hated the name. Floki was my favorite character in the show, he’s a bit mad, a bit funny, but crazy smart. So I suggested Floki, and all the kids loved it, so DH lost the naming war. 

People, including the vet, always think the paperwork is wrong, and call him Loki. We have to correct them all the time. Wish I had realized that before we named him! We usually just call him Flok unless he’s in trouble though. 

All our dogs names have a hand in different types/countries of mythological origin.


----------



## Dakotavike

I really like the name Floki! I haven't even got my GSD yet but already know she's going to be named 'Dakota' after my home state. (N.Dak.)


----------



## selzer

LOL! I am an EET and I never considered naming a dog after anything in the industry. Funny because most of the units are names of the scientists that worked in the field, like Ohm, and Ampere, and Tesla, and Watt, and Bell -- decibel, So many of them: Coulomb, Siemens, Hertz. And then there are all the other laws, and jargan: Kirkoff's Law, Dead Nuts. -- of course I wouldn't want to name one of my boys, that. 

Now I am going to sit here all night thinking about industry words that could be kool names for a GSD.


----------



## Murph's Mom

Our 1 year old is called Murphy. I get a lot of, "but that's not a good, strong German name!" from people who stop to ask me about him and pet him.
He named himself - when he was tiny and I would pick him up to take him outside he would say "murphmurphmurph" so Murphy it is!


----------



## Jchrest

lkellen said:


> I came up with Remington after relentlessly checking "german shepherd dog names" "baby names" and all sorts of sites. I had a list of like 30 names that (ex) BF axed all of them. I wanted Remy as a sort of "protection" dog-not attack or be mean dog, but since I was home alone a lot, just something to make me feel secure. Remington, being a gun brand, I thought- how funny would it be if I could say I have my own Remington protection /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> Now, almost every time I am asked what her name is, and I say 'Remington,' almost every one has the same reply... "LIKE THE GUN?!" hehe. I didn't name her specifically after the gun, but I always say, "yes, like the gun." /forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
> 
> 
> *How did you come up with your beloved fur-child's name?*


My first GSD was named Rossi. It was the first gun my son got for his birthday ( could switch out the barrels and make it a 22 or 410). When we got our GSD, he asked if we could name her Rossi. Then my husband went on a gun naming phase, so we then had a Benelli, Ruger, Colt, and Beretta. Not all at the same time, this was over the span of years and years, but we always had to hear stories from other gun/dog owners. I’ve vowed to never name another dog after a gun! Lol. After we divorced, he eventually went on to beer, and since then has had a Killian, Sam Adams, Guinness, and PBR, Pabst for short. All labs or Golden’s 

Brother in law was a pro bass fisher. He had a Reed, Coast, Skeeter, and Troller. Stopped paying attention after Troller, the guy was a jerk.


----------



## krodriguez

Oakley. Because my first Shepherd/part of my heart is buried under the oak tree in our front yard.


----------

